# Battlefield 3 discussion!



## cyborg47 (Feb 23, 2011)

Here come the call of duty killer ppl!

gameplay debut
GAMEPLAY DEBUT! - EA

youtube - YouTube - Battlefield 3 Gameplay Debut [HD]
[YOUTUBE]LSb8y0fkIB4[/YOUTUBE].

Game Info-


Spoiler



Engine: Frostbite 2

Release: Fall 2011
(Aiming at Q4 2011)

64-Player Multiplayer (PC)

24-Player Multiplayer (Console)

Full Singleplayer Campaign

Co-op Campaign

Air, Land & Sea Vehicles, including Fighter Jets

USMC
US Marine Corps
(Will feature in both SP & MP*)

PLR*
People's Liberation Resistance
(Will feature in SP, no word about MP*)

Prone

Not compatible with DX9

Fight in the US, Middle East & Europe
(Incl: New York, Paris & Tehran)

Collector's Edition*

Massive destruction
(Basically everything is destructible)

Mount your weapon to almost any terrain

Back to Karkand Expansion pack
(Incl: Weapons, Vehicles and 4 Maps from Battlefield 2)
(Maps: Wake Island, Strike at Karkand, Gulf of Oman & Sharqi Peninsula)

Beta within 12 months after Medal of Honor release
(Before October 12th, 2011)

Upgraded Weapon & FOV system

A deeper bullet drop system than in BFBC2

Drag wounded soldiers to safety

Better optimized for x64

More unlocks/content than BFBC2

4 Classes

Battle Recorder is possible

Character Customization

Kill Cam

No Mod Tools on release
(not looking good for mod tools at all)

Possibly M-Rated*

Dedicated Servers

Selective Fire*
(Select i.e: Burst Fire, Automatic)



(Weapons seen from Trailers, Pictures & Articles)

M4

M16A4*

M240

RPG-7*

AT-4




(Vehicles seen from Trailers, Pictures & Articles)

LAV-25

M1A2*

Humvee

UH-1Y*

SU-37/SU-34*

Blackhawk*

F-18*

MH-6 Little Bird


source - *forums.electronicarts.co.uk/battlefield-3/1389267-battlefield-3-what-we-know.html
thanx geek for the link


----------



## Deleted member 26636 (Feb 23, 2011)

*Re: Battlefielf 3 discussion!*

Its Battlefield....


----------



## cyborg47 (Feb 23, 2011)

*Re: Battlefielf 3 discussion!*



cyborg47 said:


> sorry for typo in the thread name, could'nt control the excitement...how do I change it???



this!!!!!


----------



## Deleted member 26636 (Feb 23, 2011)

*Re: Battlefielf 3 discussion!*

contact a mod


----------



## cyborg47 (Feb 23, 2011)

*Re: Battlefielf 3 discussion!*

^^ yeah I did.


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Feb 23, 2011)

Title corrected. Carry on guys.


----------



## vickybat (Feb 23, 2011)

Really amazing stuff. Frostbite 2 is truly showing its power. Will be a card killer i guess.


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Feb 23, 2011)

DAMMMM!!!!!!! More excitement than Crysis 2! Them visuals look phenomenal. Better than Crysis 2, yeah, it's better. Can't wait for March 1st. Multiplayer!!!


----------



## vickybat (Feb 23, 2011)

Crysis 2 has better textures and settings than battlefield 3. Though the latter is war themed, the former is more sci-fi. So each settings suits better to each game.


----------



## hellknight (Feb 24, 2011)

I do not want to upgrade my card (Palit GTX 260 Sonic Edition).. but looking at this game, I think that I'll have to by the end of this year..


----------



## abhidev (Feb 24, 2011)

This looks awesome........stunning visuals and hope so will be the gameplay...


----------



## asingh (Feb 24, 2011)

Looks extremely CLEAN for some reason.


----------



## Gaurav Bhattacharjee (Feb 24, 2011)

i think crysis 2 just lost its GOTY title...

go battlefield 3!!!!!!!!!            :glass-jumping:         :eeksign:


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Feb 24, 2011)

asingh said:


> Looks extremely CLEAN for some reason.



You should've seen the mp maps of BC2. They are also extremely clean. I think its the new BF trend now. Looks awesome.


----------



## cyborg47 (Feb 24, 2011)

the only time i played bc2 was the beta...for a week, and man..what a game!!!!


----------



## vickybat (Feb 24, 2011)

^^ Good from a multiplayer aspect. But single player campaign is a far cry from games like crysis 2. Same rule holds true for battlefield 3. *But must say that frostbite 2 engine is giving out some amazing visuals previously unseen.* *Crysis 2* and this will lock horns in terms of visual fidelity.


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Feb 25, 2011)

FB2.0 has much better animation system than Crysis 2. If you were a layman and saw the BF3 trailer you'll never think it's a game, Crysis 2 feels like a game. IDK why maybe because the trailers of Crysis 2 were on consoles or something, but this trailer's from PC! Darn! This game's gonna kick arse soooo baaaaad!!

Y'all need to see this: BF3 Trailer Analysis (the highest rated comment speaks truth)


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Feb 25, 2011)

FB2.0 vs CE3 fight will never end. So stop bragging about both. Let the games release and then make your verdict.


----------



## cyborg47 (Feb 25, 2011)

NVIDIAGeek said:


> FB2.0 has much better animation system than Crysis 2. If you were a layman and saw the BF3 trailer you'll never think it's a game, Crysis 2 feels like a game. IDK why maybe because the trailers of Crysis 2 were on consoles or something, but this trailer's from PC! Darn! This game's gonna kick arse soooo baaaaad!!
> 
> Y'all need to see this: BF3 Trailer Analysis (the highest rated comment speaks truth)



possible. That could be the pc dx11 footage, and most of the c2 trailers were from consoles, so cant judge anything rite now.
Not talking about the FB 2.0's animation engine(borrowed from EA games) though, thats all next gen baby!


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Feb 26, 2011)

cyborg47 said:


> possible. That could be the pc dx11 footage, and most of the c2 trailers were from consoles, so cant judge anything rite now.
> Not talking about the FB 2.0's animation engine(borrowed from EA games) though, thats all next gen baby!



And speaking of DX11, this is the only game truly being developed on DX11. There's no DX9 or WinXP support. Just DX10 and DX11. Hoping to see some crazy-ass tessellation.


----------



## hellknight (Feb 26, 2011)

Gaurav Bhattacharjee said:


> i think crysis 2 just lost its GOTY title...
> 
> go battlefield 3!!!!!!!!!            :glass-jumping:         :eeksign:



Well.. *this can be a solid* contender to the GOTY title too..


----------



## cyborg47 (Feb 26, 2011)

^^its fake!...dont get too excited!


> All is not as it appears; according to a statement from Activision, this year’s Call of Duty is not yet revealing itself. Comments a spokesperson for the publisher: “There seems to be a great deal of speculation about the next Call of Duty project. Let me be clear that we are not revealing yet. Anything indicating otherwise is a hoax.”
> 
> A hoax? Now who’d be the one to to benefit from something like that?


cod is meh!...


----------



## Gaurav Bhattacharjee (Feb 26, 2011)

*MORE BF3 INFO*



> *Single Player:*
> 
> * BC-2-style wise-cracking humor, will be not be used.
> * Spoiler: SP is set in a North American forested mountain terrain. There will be a European city setting and Iraq 2014 with 1st Recon Marines. At least one solo mission as jet pilot.
> ...






> *Multiplayer:*
> 
> * Lars Gustavsson: MP designer is part of DICE since 2000.
> * Max players pc: 64 Consoles: 32.
> ...



Check *source* for more info.


----------



## cyborg47 (Feb 26, 2011)

console player limit raised from 24 to 32 players??
is that a new update?


----------



## Gaurav Bhattacharjee (Feb 26, 2011)

cyborg47 said:


> console player limit raised from 24 to 32 players??
> is that a new update?



no idea of what was console player limit before man. the source is from 24th feb. so its new.


----------



## cyborg47 (Feb 26, 2011)

It was announced that the player limit will be 24 players on console.
May be they raised it now.


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Feb 26, 2011)

^Mate, I beg you to add some info about BF3 in your first post. Take some of it from here and thank the guy. 

BF3 - what we know so far


----------



## cyborg47 (Feb 26, 2011)

^^updated the first post!..thanx for the link btw.


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Feb 27, 2011)

^It's me pleasha.


----------



## abhidev (Feb 28, 2011)

hellknight said:


> Well.. *this can be a solid* contender to the GOTY title too..



What is that timer for?


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Feb 28, 2011)

^Timer for a hoax to make CoD people get hyped up.


----------



## cyborg47 (Feb 28, 2011)

it was opened by some indie developer whos developing a game inspired by call of duty..sheesh!


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Mar 1, 2011)

The Tech Behind BF3


----------



## Gaurav Bhattacharjee (Mar 1, 2011)

@NvidiaGeek  nice info.


----------



## cyborg47 (Mar 2, 2011)

gameinformer.com has got a few video interviews of dice, and one of them has a studio tour too 
do check them out, loads of info abt battlefield and dice.


----------



## Gaurav Bhattacharjee (Mar 2, 2011)

*BF3 Reveal Tomorrow*



> Oldness approaching..bf3 reveal tomorrow.
> --David Golfarb
> Lead designer and writer at DICE
> Lead game designer Battlefield 3



Source

However, today we got GDC leaks such as this:
*www.battlefield3.nl/images/frostbite2.jpg

Also Battlefield 3 Multiplayer was shown at GDC a short while ago.


----------



## gameranand (Mar 2, 2011)

^^Whoa. Thats damn good. I didn't expected that much from this game graphically.


----------



## Gaurav Bhattacharjee (Mar 2, 2011)

gameranand said:


> ^^Whoa. Thats damn good. I didn't expected that much from this game graphically.





you didn't expect???!!!!

Haven't you seen the BF3 Premiere Gameplay Trailer?
This game is on another level in terms of graphics, man. And hopefully it'll be the same on its storyline and gameplay too.


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Mar 2, 2011)

BF3 > Crysis 2. BF3 is being developed on DX11 and ported to consoles in the form of DX9. Every other games are ported from consoles, even the PC then-exclusive Crytek too. CE3 will never come any way near FB2.0. All the features of FB2.0 are mind-blowing. CE3's nothing but consolized CE2 and so the performance increments.

Can't wait for tomorrow. Gameplay vids are sure gonna kill me.

---------- Post added at 12:33 PM ---------- Previous post was at 12:24 PM ----------

Fault Line Ep. 1

DAMMIT! Just like BF Moments, these are for BF3. Sh****t! GoTY award from me!

Tell me if CE3 has that kinda graphics and animation. *Hell no!*


----------



## Gaurav Bhattacharjee (Mar 2, 2011)

NVIDIAGeek said:


> Tell me if CE3 has that kinda graphics and animation. *Hell no!*



True.

So BF3 will have a series of special videos, eh? 
BTW this first one is OMG!!!


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Mar 2, 2011)

Owh man. I can't think of anything else than BF3. Even food and all!

PC footage. PURE WIN!

---------- Post added at 01:27 PM ---------- Previous post was at 12:37 PM ----------

I think yeah, just like MoH. SP and MP, SP and MP. *DAMM!!!*


----------



## mohiuddin (Mar 2, 2011)

Man total omg...
Damn to cry2...(still having .001% hope with the final release though)


----------



## Gaurav Bhattacharjee (Mar 2, 2011)

mohiuddin said:


> Man total omg...
> Damn to cry2...(still having .001% hope with the final release though)



forget crysis 2. 

Think about *Diablo III*. 
I am so totally waiting for that one.


----------



## Deleted member 26636 (Mar 2, 2011)

i don't think NVIDIAGeek will survive till the game is released... & btw, if crysis 2 is Meh, why are you impatiently waitin' for it?


----------



## cyborg47 (Mar 2, 2011)

^^because he was betrayed by crytek lol


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Mar 2, 2011)

himadri_sm said:


> i don't think NVIDIAGeek will survive till the game is released... & btw, if crysis 2 is Meh, why are you impatiently waitin' for it?



I'm still hoping C2's SP will be a blast. And I think it'll be. That's why.

EDIT: There was no MP shown at GDC. People misreported it. BTW here's a preview:

GDC: BF3 is Beautiful - PC IGN Preview

8 months to go. 8 months of hibernation needed.


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Mar 2, 2011)

*Jojo Faints after see that screens shot*


----------



## Gaurav Bhattacharjee (Mar 2, 2011)

NVIDIAGeek said:


> There was no MP shown at GDC. People misreported it.



Oh.


----------



## Piyush (Mar 2, 2011)

OMFG!!!!!!!!!
that pic looks soooooooooo real.............
its soooo coolllll...........
crysis 2 is nothin compared to this


----------



## gameranand (Mar 2, 2011)

Piyush said:
			
		

> crysis 2 is nothin compared to this


We should wait and watch. Crysis 2 is developed by Crytek Engine 2 which their developers claim to be the best graphical engine on planet.


----------



## Piyush (Mar 2, 2011)

i know
i'm a crysis and crytek fan too
but just look at those screenies.........


----------



## vickybat (Mar 2, 2011)

^^ Wait for the final dx11 version of crysis 2 to pass the final verdict mate.


----------



## Piyush (Mar 2, 2011)

hmmm...lets wait
btw i'm supporting both games so no flames from ma side


----------



## vickybat (Mar 2, 2011)

^^ same here.



gameranand said:


> We should wait and watch. Crysis 2 is developed by Crytek Engine 2 which their developers claim to be the best graphical engine on planet.



Its cryengine 3 and i agree that it has some tricks in its sleeve.


----------



## gameranand (Mar 2, 2011)

vickybat said:
			
		

> Its cryengine 3 and i agree that it has some tricks in its sleeve.


Oops missed that. I mean forgot it.


----------



## cyborg47 (Mar 2, 2011)

wowie..the level of immersion is outstanding!!


----------



## hellknight (Mar 2, 2011)

^^ Yeah.. seems like FrostBite 2.0 is the new Cryengine..


----------



## Piyush (Mar 2, 2011)

level detail  is amazing


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Mar 2, 2011)

FB2.0 in pre-alpha build > CE3 in almost retail build. 'Nuff said.

And, BF3 vs Black Ops HD Comparison

I lol'd real hard.


----------



## Gaurav Bhattacharjee (Mar 2, 2011)

vickybat said:


> ^^ Wait for the final dx11 version of crysis 2 to pass the final verdict mate.



Vicky, Crysis 2 will be released DX9. The DX11 will be incorporated later through a patch and DX11 bolt-ons usually mean zero visual difference.

So your DX11 PC beast will be playing a DX9 console port from the very first day on Crysis 2.

*Report: Crysis 2 To Ship Without DX11 Support, Coming In Post-Launch Patch*

*HEXUS.net - News :: NVIDIA excited about Crysis 2; demos it running smoothly on Alienware laptop*


----------



## Faun (Mar 3, 2011)

graphics are awesome


----------



## asingh (Mar 3, 2011)

Gaurav Bhattacharjee said:


> Vicky, Crysis 2 will be released DX9. The DX11 will be incorporated later through a patch and DX11 bolt-ons usually mean zero visual difference.
> 
> So your DX11 PC beast will be playing a DX9 console port from the very first day on Crysis 2.
> 
> ...



Since nVidia seem to be the most excited about a watered - down version of C2, could the patch be delayed to new accelerator releases by team green.

Anyways this is irritating for PC gamers. Of course we will play it on Dx9, then play it again when the patch comes out.


----------



## Gaurav Bhattacharjee (Mar 3, 2011)

*[GT]Battlefield 3 GDC Next-Gen Experience Interview*



> Battlefield 3 promises a next-gen experience regardless of the hardware upon which you play it. Blow the doors off of more details from Exec Producer Patrick Bach at GDC 2011.



Source Video


----------



## vickybat (Mar 4, 2011)

Check battlefield 3 preview *HERE*.


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Mar 4, 2011)

Ow sh*t!

---------- Post added at 04:53 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:32 PM ----------

Off-screen day/night transition screens.

It's in Deutsch.


----------



## Reaper_vivek (Mar 5, 2011)

OMFG......just saw the new GAMEPLAY footage of BF3..It's legendary...everything is so real..the graphics, the sound effects...even the dialogues are realistic...I may consider buying a new GFX if it doesn't go well with my current...

YouTube - Battlefield 3: Official Fault Line Gameplay Trailer


----------



## gameranand (Mar 5, 2011)

I saw that too. Thats awesome and also some feature are included like saving your fellow if he is down and pushing him to cover to save his ass.


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Mar 5, 2011)

Okay, the Fault Line series of videos are being played on PC at the highest settings in the pre-alpha BF3. And the PC's config is:

Intel i7 2600K
4GB DDR3 @ 1600MHz
A single GF GTX580

So, who has this kinda rig? Requiescat in Pace HD5850.


----------



## vickybat (Mar 5, 2011)

Check out leaked gameplay of bf3 *HERE*.


----------



## gameranand (Mar 5, 2011)

^^ Saw gameplay video on youtube and was damn good.


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Mar 7, 2011)

Yeah, that building coming down was superb! Can't wait to mow down some buildings in MP.


----------



## cyborg47 (Mar 9, 2011)

Patrick Söderlund interview
talks about 256 player multiplayer too  , not that its in the game.

Battlefield 3 interview - 256 players... Please! - PC Games - Game - Features - Atomic MPC

Glad they're using AI driven NPC's rather than the scripted ones(crap of duty!).


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Mar 9, 2011)

cyborg47 said:


> Patrick Söderlund interview
> talks about 256 player multiplayer too  , not that its in the game.
> 
> Battlefield 3 interview - 256 players... Please! - PC Games - Game - Features - Atomic MPC
> ...



BF3's every bit is filled with ossumness. No other FPS can match it. 256 players would be toooooo much. 64 players is perfect for MP. I can't wait to watch some vids of D3.0! Darn!


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Mar 9, 2011)

256 player mp!  Thats not gonna happen until we get a intel i20 proccy.


----------



## cyborg47 (Mar 9, 2011)

well..that guy says its possible, technically.
May be he meant that the engine is capable of that kind of player count.


----------



## gameranand (Mar 9, 2011)

Well still not sure about 256 players playing at once. Its a damn big count afterall.


----------



## cyborg47 (Mar 9, 2011)

Its NOT in the game!...the dudes at dice have tried 128, and say that it wasnt good enough. So only 64 player multiplayer (PC  )



gameranand said:


> Well still not sure about 256 players playing at once. Its a damn big count afterall.



MAG on PS3 was able to do it


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Mar 9, 2011)

MAG had tributes to pay to Cell Broadband Engine. Not that easy to find in most of the PCs.


----------



## vickybat (Mar 9, 2011)

Bf3 has more gorgeous environments and there is much more to render here apart from characters than MAG.

64 IS A GREAT NUMBER for a game of this calibre. With that, you get realistic physics engine with full damage. You won't get these in mag. So with little to render (relatively) MAG easily accomodates 128 players without any slowdowns. But as* vamsi *said, its all because of the awesome cell broadband cpu and its spe's.


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Mar 10, 2011)

More doesn't mean it'll be good. See the graphics of MAG and the sales and the players playing it. 'Nuff said.


----------



## Symbianlover (Mar 13, 2011)

nice game.
I saw the trailor on youtube.
Must to play


----------



## cyborg47 (Mar 13, 2011)

Symbianlover said:


> Must to play



Must buy


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Mar 13, 2011)

So real! Soooo, soooo real! Sooooooo reeeaaallll!!!one1oneone1!


----------



## gameranand (Mar 13, 2011)

If they implement 256 players then there will be lag for sure.


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Mar 13, 2011)

Not necessarily. Its only a question of good server for this to be successful.


----------



## Gaurav Bhattacharjee (Mar 13, 2011)

*[EG]Battlefield 3 dev calls competition "lazy"*



> Battlefield 3 developer DICE has fired off a few rounds at its competitors, accusing other military shooters of recycling the same old formula.
> "Our competitors are getting lazy," DICE general manager Karl-Magnus Troedsson told Official PlayStation Magazine.
> "They're using the same engine, the same recipe for building a game. At some point you need to take that leap. I haven't seen them take that leap since a long time ago.
> "We are doing that now," he insisted. "They had better watch out. We are coming for them."
> Who on earth could he be referring to? It's a wild shot in the dark, but considering all of publisher EA's recent bluster about going head to head with Call of Duty, one obvious target springs to mind.



*Source*


----------



## gameranand (Mar 13, 2011)

Well isn't that simple they are referring to COD of course because it challenges BF in terms of SP and MP.


----------



## NoasArcAngel (Mar 13, 2011)

the frost bite 2 engine is really a true work of art..... the guys at dice say it is not that power hungry and it has one of the best graphical capabilites..... it may even surpass crysis 2

---------- Post added at 10:32 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:31 PM ----------

@gaurav they said that because treyarch/activision/infinity ward whoever has been developing the call of duty series is only just adding heavy modifications to the original cod engine and this is killing the franchise.... the game doesn't look that good .....

---------- Post added at 10:33 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:32 PM ----------

@jojo it will be a daunting taskk to run 256 players at once even when you have pretty much all the processing power you need..... and specially when the game handles a heavy amount of graphical content.....


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Mar 14, 2011)

256 players = fail. And it ain't BF if there's 256 players, as Jojo said, 21st century PCs cannot hold on to 256 players. Providing them with real-like destruction, jets, APCs, tanks and rendering them in true-to-life animations. That's just imaginary.

64 players = epic win.


----------



## Gaurav Bhattacharjee (Mar 14, 2011)

NoasArcAngel said:


> @gaurav they said that because treyarch/activision/infinity ward whoever has been developing the call of duty series is only just adding heavy modifications to the original cod engine and this is killing the franchise.... the game doesn't look that good .....



i kinda know that.... 
that's why i posted this.


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Mar 14, 2011)

NoasArcAngel said:


> @gaurav they said that because treyarch/activision/infinity ward whoever has been developing the call of duty series is only just adding heavy modifications to the original cod engine and this is killing the franchise.... the game doesn't look that good .....



And... they are not adding any new things to the game. That's the main reason.


----------



## NoasArcAngel (Mar 14, 2011)

Lol  :d


----------



## cyborg47 (Mar 14, 2011)

Interesting stuff from GDC! 

DirectX 11 Rendering in Battlefield 3

SPU-Based Deferred Shading in BATTLEFIELD 3 for Playstation 3

Lighting you up in Battlefield 3


----------



## Gaurav Bhattacharjee (Mar 14, 2011)

cyborg47 said:


> Interesting stuff from GDC!
> 
> DirectX 11 Rendering in Battlefield 3
> 
> ...



downloading....


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Mar 14, 2011)

Ne....ed...... n....ew....... G... P.... U.....


EDIT: *clears throat* Darn you, Crytek! You could've done this if C2 was still PC exclusive.

That 22 and 23 pics are tessellation on and off. Srsly need a new effin' GPU!


----------



## NoasArcAngel (Mar 14, 2011)

who all of you are really excited about getting bfbc3?


----------



## gameranand (Mar 15, 2011)

^^^ Almost all the guys who have posted in this forum including me.


----------



## cyborg47 (Mar 15, 2011)

NoasArcAngel said:


> who all of you are really excited about getting bfbc3?



Battlefield 3?..yes I am.


----------



## NoasArcAngel (Mar 15, 2011)

hmm..... so i got some neebs to pwn  ...... anyone here using a console except for me ? planning to buy the game on console ? console online is better


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Mar 15, 2011)

NoasArcAngel said:


> hmm..... so i got some neebs to pwn  ...... anyone here using a console except for me ? planning to buy the game on console ? console online is better



*scoffs* Get your troll arse back to N4G.com.

Goddarn! I hate these PS3 newbz. And, it ain't noob-console-friendly Bad Company series. It's the uber-1337 Battlefield series. You can play with 32 players, no probs.


----------



## cyborg47 (Mar 15, 2011)

NoasArcAngel said:


> hmm..... so i got some neebs to pwn  ...... anyone here using a console except for me ? planning to buy the game on console ? console online is better



^^Im sure no one else will be up with u. ppl are excited like crazy about the 64 player online!..pc ftw!

---------- Post added at 04:42 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:41 PM ----------




NVIDIAGeek said:


> *scoffs* Get your troll arse back to N4G.com.
> 
> Goddarn! I hate these PS3 newbz. And, it ain't noob-console-friendly Bad Company series. It's the uber-1337 Battlefield series. You can play with 32 players, no probs.



calm down geek, calm down


----------



## NoasArcAngel (Mar 15, 2011)

nvidiageek i wonder if you even have a facebook account because i found one of your pictures online... wondering wether you even come out of your house... or how will you kiss a girl ? 

*www.maximumpc.com/files/u3606/rambus_troll.jpg


----------



## gameranand (Mar 15, 2011)

cyborg47 said:
			
		

> Im sure no one else will be up with u. ppl are excited like crazy about the 64 player online!..pc ftw!


That includes me. And hell yeah I am a PC fanboy.


----------



## Gaurav Bhattacharjee (Mar 15, 2011)

BF3+PC all the way!!!!!!


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Mar 16, 2011)

Move ovah please....

Faultline Ep. 2

Nothin' but epicness.

EDIT: 1.24-the end, that's someone HD videocam-ing it!


----------



## cyborg47 (Mar 16, 2011)

NVIDIAGeek said:


> Move ovah please....
> 
> Faultline Ep. 2
> 
> ...



All that awesomeness just for 999 bucks!..sweet!


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Mar 16, 2011)

cyborg47 said:


> All that awesomeness just for 999 bucks!..sweet!



Yeah, it's like going to a movie! But 10 months of goodness, not hours.


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Mar 26, 2011)

Soooooo AWESOME! 

*burp* err.... bump.


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Mar 30, 2011)

Last video in the series. 

Battlefield 3 Fault Line Episode III: Get that Wire Cut - EA

Holy Father of God! Them animations and graphics! Hoooolllllyyyy Shhhhhhyyytttt!


----------



## Gaurav Bhattacharjee (Mar 30, 2011)

*[CVG]Battlefield 3 has 12-hour campaign*



> The campaign of 2011 FPS Battlefield 3 will be 12 hours long.
> 
> That's according to a new interview with Karl Magnus Troedsson, in which the DICE general manager says that BF3's tone will be less "humorous and slapstick" than Battlefield: Bad Company 2.



*Source*


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Mar 30, 2011)

gaurav bhattacharjee said:


> *[cvg]battlefield 3 has 12-hour campaign*
> 
> 
> 
> *source*



O.R.S.U.M!

(It won't let me use all caps)


----------



## gameranand (Mar 30, 2011)

> Battlefield 3 has 12-hour campaign


Well a long time since a FPS game is this long.


----------



## cyborg47 (Mar 30, 2011)

gameranand said:


> Well a long time since a FPS game is this long.



especially a military FPS


----------



## gameranand (Mar 30, 2011)

^^ Yeah even other FPS are not that long. Most of FPS nowadays are just 5 to 6 hours or 7 hours at most.


----------



## Zangetsu (Mar 31, 2011)

Is BF gameplay better than COD:MW2 or BO...I havent played this game yet...


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Mar 31, 2011)

Zangetsu said:


> Is BF gameplay better than COD:MW2 or BO...I havent played this game yet...



lol. CoD is nothing compared to BF, CoD's just a kid's game. BF is a serious MP game.


----------



## Zangetsu (Mar 31, 2011)

NVIDIAGeek said:


> lol. CoD is nothing compared to BF, CoD's just a kid's game. BF is a serious MP game.



I was asking about SP campaign


----------



## gameranand (Mar 31, 2011)

Zangestu said:
			
		

> I was asking about SP campaign


In SP both are nearly same for me. But I liked BF much more than COD. In COD you get a weapon with 1200 bullets for god sake how is the man able to take that amount of ammunition on his own.


----------



## Zangetsu (Mar 31, 2011)

so when is the official release date of BF3?


----------



## gameranand (Mar 31, 2011)

Its Q4 of 2011. They haven't officially given a release date yet.


----------



## abhidev (Mar 31, 2011)

This one looks like a movie...simply awesome!!!!!!
BC-2 was heavy....and the graphics of BC-3 says...it will much heavier than BC-2


----------



## Zangetsu (Mar 31, 2011)

abhidev said:


> This one looks like a movie...simply awesome!!!!!!
> BC-2 was heavy....and the graphics of BC-3 says...it will much heavier than BC-2



BF2 was a MP campaign & no SP campaign...& also BF1 was needed for BF2


----------



## abhidev (Mar 31, 2011)

Zangetsu said:


> BF2 was a MP campaign & no SP campaign...& also BF1 was needed for BF2



I didn't get you...


----------



## Zangetsu (Mar 31, 2011)

abhidev said:


> I didn't get you...



MP: Multiplayer Campaign
SP: Single Player Campaign


----------



## abhidev (Mar 31, 2011)

Zangetsu said:


> MP: Multiplayer Campaign
> SP: Single Player Campaign



I know what MP and SP mean...i meant i didn't get your point...also I was talking in terms of Graphic details and the load it will put on the GPU...


----------



## asingh (Mar 31, 2011)

BF2 had an SP campaign.


----------



## gameranand (Mar 31, 2011)

asingh said:
			
		

> BF2 had an SP campaign.


Yes and pretty good one in terms of story and gameplay.


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Mar 31, 2011)

abhidev said:


> This one looks like a movie...simply awesome!!!!!!
> BC-2 was heavy....and the graphics of BC-3 says...it will much heavier than BC-2



Bc2 was heavy on gfx but no heavy on the CPU. Its one of the best optimized games.


----------



## Gaurav Bhattacharjee (Mar 31, 2011)

JojoTheDragon said:


> Bc2 was heavy on gfx but no heavy on the CPU. Its one of the best optimized games.



you're wrong there. its actually the opposite.


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Mar 31, 2011)

^Heh? 
Explain please.


----------



## Gaurav Bhattacharjee (Mar 31, 2011)

JojoTheDragon said:


> ^Heh?
> Explain please.



BC2 is cpu-intensive. 
gpu-wise even a *gts 250* runs it at *max settings in 1080p* with a decent fps...check youtube for proof/gameplay...


----------



## DigitalDude (Mar 31, 2011)

^^ it's a dx11 game man... stressed the gpu so much



_


----------



## cyborg47 (Mar 31, 2011)

BC2!?..DX11?!....*faints*


----------



## asingh (Mar 31, 2011)

As far as I remember BC2 used the 4 cores at around 35-40%, and both my cards were running at 95%+ constant. I think that is good enough to be called non-CPU intensive.


----------



## gameranand (Mar 31, 2011)

Exactly I have a lame processor but 5770 card and this game ran nicely.


----------



## DigitalDude (Apr 1, 2011)

cyborg47 said:


> BC2!?..DX11?!....*faints*



you are probably confusing BF2 with BFBC2 


_


----------



## Tachyon1986 (Apr 1, 2011)

My main concern regarding the Battlefield series is the lack of good servers nearby. I bought Battlefield 2142 and it was the worst decision ever. The only servers that had a remotely decent ping were in Japan , and even those were at 180 ms.

Has anyone else experienced better ping when playing Battlefield?


----------



## cyborg47 (Apr 1, 2011)

DigitalDude said:


> you are probably confusing BF2 with BFBC2
> 
> 
> _



oops..my bad.


----------



## Zangetsu (Apr 1, 2011)

DigitalDude said:


> you are probably confusing BF2 with BFBC2



hers is the list of series:

2011 Battlefield 3 
2011 Battlefield Play4Free 
2010 Battlefield Online 
2010 Battlefield: Bad Company 2: Vietnam 
2010 Battlefield: Bad Company 2 
2009 Battlefield: 1943 
2009 Battlefield: Heroes <--Any body played this 
2008 Battlefield: Bad Company 
2007 Battlefield: 2142: Northern Strike 
2006 Battlefield: 2142 
2006 Battlefield 2: Armored Fury 
2006 Battlefield 2: Euro Forces 
2005 Battlefield 2: Modern Combat 
2005 Battlefield 2: Special Forces 
2005 Battlefield 2 
2004 Battlefield: Vietnam 
2003 Battlefield: 1942: Secret Weapons of WWII 
2003 Battlefield: 1942: The Road to Rome 
2002 Battlefield: 1942 
2000 Codename Eagle


----------



## Tachyon1986 (Apr 1, 2011)

Zangetsu said:


> hers is the list of series:
> 
> 2011 Battlefield 3
> 2011 Battlefield Play4Free
> ...



Wait..what? Codename Eagle is a precursor to Battlefield? I loved Codename Eagle!

Yeah, I played Battlefield Heroes. It's the freeware version isn't it? Couldn't find many players online, most I encountered was 2. Didn't like the game much.

I haven't played Battlefield : Bad Company 1/2 yet (as mentioned earlier, a fear of lack of nearby servers put me off) , but prior to that the best SP experience I got was BF2 with the AIX mod. Have you guys ever tried that mod? It's insane , and makes SP a blast (it unlocks all the huge multiplayer maps for SP and adds more guns,aircraft,tanks,vehicles. Snipers also get some interesting equipment like a grappling hook to latch on to buildings and you can reach the roof like Batman  )


----------



## Zangetsu (Apr 1, 2011)

^^BFBC was only for consoles not for PC


----------



## abhidev (Apr 1, 2011)

I didn't know BF2 is a part of such a long series....damn!!!


----------



## cyborg47 (Apr 1, 2011)

yeap!..BF2 was the game from which cod4 ripped off all those weapon unlocks and perks.


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Apr 1, 2011)

cyborg47 said:


> yeap!..BF2 was the game from which cod4 ripped off all those weapon unlocks and perks.



BF2 didn't have perks for PC and it didn't have SP campaign.


----------



## Zangetsu (Apr 1, 2011)

NVIDIAGeek said:


> BF2 didn't have perks for PC and it didn't have SP campaign.



yes it had..it was BFBC2:Vietnam which didn't have SP


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Apr 1, 2011)

Zangetsu said:


> yes it had..it was BFBC2:Vietnam which didn't have SP



What the hell are you guys talking? Is it BF2 or BC2? Battelfield 2 or Battlefield: Bad Company 2?! :C_badmood:


----------



## Zangetsu (Apr 1, 2011)

NVIDIAGeek said:


> What the hell are you guys talking? Is it BF2 or BC2? Battelfield 2 or Battlefield: Bad Company 2?! :C_badmood:



BF2 (Battlefield 2) was released in 2005 & had SP
BFBC2 (" Bad company 2) was released in 2010 & also had SP


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Apr 1, 2011)

Zangetsu said:


> BF2 (Battlefield 2) was released in 2005 & had SP
> BFBC2 (" Bad company 2) was released in 2010 & also had SP



Battlefield 2 didn't have SP. It's just MP except with bots and no perks in MP. But BC2 did have SP and I've played it.


----------



## Zangetsu (Apr 1, 2011)

Battlefield 2 is essentially a multiplayer game played via the Internet or on a local area network. *A single-player mode with three difficulty levels is included.* Both player modes use the same maps and use Battlefield's conquest game mode. *Single-player mode allows 16 computer controlled players while Internet mode allows up to 64 players*

no story mode campaign..but single player options is there


----------



## abhidev (Apr 1, 2011)

any recommended parts from the series before BC-2???


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Apr 1, 2011)

Zangetsu said:


> Battlefield 2 is essentially a multiplayer game played via the Internet or on a local area network. *A single-player mode with three difficulty levels is included.* Both player modes use the same maps and use Battlefield's conquest game mode. *Single-player mode allows 16 computer controlled players while Internet mode allows up to 64 players*
> 
> no story mode campaign..but single player options is there



That's what I said. I didn't say about the campaign, you know single-player has a story in most of the games but this game's SP is like a training for MP.

                                                                          \/



NVIDIAGeek said:


> Battlefield 2 *didn't have SP. It's just MP except with bots* and no perks in MP. But BC2 did have SP and I've played it.


----------



## gameranand (Apr 1, 2011)

@ abhidev
Battlefield 2142 and Vietnam.


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Apr 1, 2011)

None, as they would look stone age. If you can still play BF2 for the killer Mp mode. 



asingh said:


> As far as I remember BC2 used the 4 cores at around 35-40%, and both my cards were running at 95%+ constant. I think that is good enough to be called non-CPU intensive.



Exactly. The game ran very smoothly on my rig and also delivered beautiful jaw-dropping gfx with no successors till date IMO.


----------



## Gaurav Bhattacharjee (Apr 2, 2011)

*[CVG] Battlefield 3 release date spotted on EA Download Manager*



> The Battlefield 3 release date may well have just been given away by the EA Download Manager - and if true, we'll be looking at a very possible dust up with Modern Warfare 3.
> 
> Activison's yet-to-be announced inevitability annually tends to launch in mid-November.
> 
> ...



*cdn.medialib.computerandvideogames.com/screens/screenshot_251385_thumb300.jpg

*
Source*


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Apr 2, 2011)

Gaurav Bhattacharjee said:


> *[CVG] Battlefield 3 release date spotted on EA Download Manager*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



DICE has a history of releasing big patches on Wednesdays, so release of BF3 on that day is highly likely.


----------



## abhidev (Apr 2, 2011)

gameranand said:


> @ abhidev
> Battlefield 2142 and Vietnam.



I thought Battlefield 2142 is a strategy game.......well will try it once...when was this released?


----------



## gameranand (Apr 2, 2011)

No Battlefield 2142 is not a strategy game its a FPS. It was released on oct 17 2006.


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Apr 7, 2011)

Battlefield 3 launching this November with a $100 million ad campaign - Battlefield 3


----------



## Piyush (Apr 7, 2011)

whoa $100 mn on ads
they are gonna pwn everything this time


----------



## gameranand (Apr 8, 2011)

Yeah they are going head on with Activion on this. Looks like we'll see some competition for best FPS title this year.


----------



## Gaurav Bhattacharjee (Apr 8, 2011)

*[Escapist] Battlefield 3 Is Designed to Take Call of Duty Down*



> EA CEO John Riccitiello dreams of a "clash of the titans" between Call of Duty and Battlefield 3, a game that is designed to take the shooter crown from Activision.



*Source*


----------



## cyborg47 (Apr 8, 2011)

Gaurav Bhattacharjee said:


> *[Escapist] Battlefield 3 Is Designed to Take Call of Duty Down*



I remember someone from EA saying that 'you dont beat call of duty by making another call of duty' , and look at these guys now, reducing the sizes of level and making it more linear, more quick time events, is that not call of duty!?
And I was shocked when the producer guy said that open world sandboxes are boring!..


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Apr 8, 2011)

cyborg47 said:


> I remember someone from EA saying that 'you dont beat call of duty by making another call of duty' , and look at these guys now, reducing the sizes of level and making it more linear, more quick time events, is that not call of duty!?
> And I was shocked when the producer guy said that open world sandboxes are boring!..



Sandbox FPS are indeed boring, truth be told, Crysis was boring to roam around (not the story).

And.... I don't care about console newbz, PC is getting 64 players and that's enough.


----------



## cyborg47 (Apr 8, 2011)

NVIDIAGeek said:


> Sandbox FPS are indeed boring, truth be told, Crysis was boring to roam around (not the story).
> 
> And.... I don't care about console newbz, PC is getting 64 players and that's enough.



Im excited about the multiplayer too 
But its the single player campaign im talking about, its linear? no problem, but if the AI is scripted, then im pissed!...'cod-ifing'.
so much for the lame fps crown


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Apr 8, 2011)

cyborg47 said:


> Im excited about the multiplayer too
> But its the single player campaign im talking about, its linear? no problem, but if the AI is scripted, then im pissed!...'cod-ifing'.
> so much for the lame fps crown



They never said the AI is scripted, it's just the story that's scripted. BF will never be CoD.


----------



## cyborg47 (Apr 8, 2011)

^^BF3's producer said in a recent interview that 'sandbox gameplay like the one in BFBC2 are boring, and so BF3's NPC's will be heavily scripted. I ll see if I can find the link for that article, will post it as soon as I find it.

BF3 may never be cod..but its chances are that it will be like cod.
Talking about the three faultline episodes EA released, the only 'mind blowing' thing that was in them was the technology, rest is just another COD. I dont mean that its crap, but the gameplay is a complete COD rip off.



NVIDIAGeek said:


> Sandbox FPS are indeed boring, truth be told, Crysis was boring to roam around (not the story).
> 
> And.... I don't care about console newbz, PC is getting 64 players and that's enough.



sandboxes are not boring.
Its just that mass market likes games that simple and linear, yet rewarding - the main reason why cod is so popular.

Edit - Heres the link - 
*www.next-gen.biz/news/dice-“most-sandbox-games-are-boring”


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Apr 8, 2011)

cyborg47 said:


> ^^BF3's producer said in a recent interview that 'sandbox gameplay like the one in BFBC2 are boring, and so BF3's NPC's will be heavily scripted. I ll see if I can find the link for that article, will post it as soon as I find it.
> 
> BF3 may never be cod..but its chances are that it will be like cod.
> Talking about the three faultline episodes EA released, the only 'mind blowing' thing that was in them was the technology, rest is just another COD. I dont mean that its crap, but the gameplay is a complete COD rip off.
> ...



No. Technology IS the key to games. I didn't see any CoD in those vids, the recoil and everything. Destruction is the key to new FPSs, it's just bland to see an FPS w/e destruction. And that ain't a simple thing to code. >CoD is just a rehash of CoD4. 

As I said, sandbox FPS are boring. There's nothing much to do other than shoot. So I don't mind SP being scripted. If scripted well, it brings out an epic experience just like ME series.


----------



## cyborg47 (Apr 8, 2011)

Nevermind..I failed to make u understand


----------



## Faun (Apr 8, 2011)

NVIDIAGeek said:


> Sandbox FPS are indeed boring, truth be told, Crysis was boring to roam around (not the story).



wut ? Get out of here stalker.


----------



## Piyush (Apr 8, 2011)

@faun

that line suits anywhere


----------



## asingh (Apr 8, 2011)

If someone wants to play a Sandbox in a linear scripted fashion they will find it boring and redundant for sure. The whole crux of a Sandbox is to approach the game in a non linear fashion---non scripted.


----------



## gameranand (Apr 8, 2011)

Well I like Sandbox type of gameplay because of the variety it offers. I mean you have option to approach a situation with different strategies. In Linear gameplay you just gotta go and shoot although its fun but still like sandbox more than Linear and maybe thats the reason why Far cry, Crysis, Farcry 2 are my favorites rather than COD or HL.


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Apr 9, 2011)

Shyt. I forgot my flamesuit.

Anyway, Battlefield 3 console differences detailed by DICE - for News - VideoGamer.com. Take that console suckas!

@cyborg: I know what you meant. Sandbox offers variety and are not actually boring, but linear games are more, so we tend to like linear games more. And "that's why CoD is so popular". But no. Linear =/= bad or Sandbox =/= ossum. Mix of both and that's orsum. In Crysis 2, only thing is I can't destroy the trees.  If it's BF3, then it's a whole new talk.


----------



## gameranand (Apr 9, 2011)

NVIDIAGeek said:
			
		

> In Crysis 2, only thing is I can't destroy the trees.


LOL. Thats kinda funny you know. Why don't you play Red Faction Guirella then you can destroy nearly everything except ground and mountaind in that game


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Apr 9, 2011)

gameranand said:


> LOL. Thats kinda funny you know. Why don't you play Red Faction Guirella then you can destroy nearly everything except ground and mountaind in that game



I've played it. That game sucks. Don't worry, I have BC2.


----------



## gameranand (Apr 9, 2011)

^^ Yeah but at least you can destroy everything.


----------



## Gaurav Bhattacharjee (Apr 9, 2011)

*[CVG]Battlefield 3: Screenshots, storyboards and concept art*

*Concept art*

*cdn.medialib.computerandvideogames.com/screens/screenshot_251837.jpg

*cdn.medialib.computerandvideogames.com/screens/screenshot_251838.jpg



*Screenshots*
*cdn.medialib.computerandvideogames.com/screens/screenshot_251821.jpg

*cdn.medialib.computerandvideogames.com/screens/screenshot_251833.jpg

*cdn.medialib.computerandvideogames.com/screens/screenshot_251834.jpg

*cdn.medialib.computerandvideogames.com/screens/screenshot_251828.jpg

*cdn.medialib.computerandvideogames.com/screens/screenshot_251830.jpg

*Storyboard*
*cdn.medialib.computerandvideogames.com/screens/screenshot_251831.jpg


*Source*

Most of the screenshots aren't new...


----------



## gameranand (Apr 9, 2011)

Well They aren't new but I haven't seen them yet so thanks. This game can really challenge any game in terms of Graphics man.


----------



## vickybat (Apr 9, 2011)

Yup. I think crysis is finally challenged. This looks amazing by a big margin.


----------



## Gaurav Bhattacharjee (Apr 9, 2011)

vickybat said:


> Yup. I think crysis is finally challenged. This looks amazing by a big margin.



Crysis 2 was challenged right from the point when BF3 was first shown off IMO. 

Amazing= Yeah!!


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Apr 9, 2011)

Crysis lost the challenge the moment BF3 was announced.


----------



## Gaurav Bhattacharjee (Apr 9, 2011)

JojoTheDragon said:


> Crysis lost the challenge the moment BC3 was announced.



BF3

Fixed.


----------



## cyborg47 (Apr 9, 2011)

Gaurav Bhattacharjee said:


> *[CVG]Battlefield 3: Screenshots, storyboards and concept art*
> 
> *Concept art*
> 
> ...



no no NO!!!
Im not gonna believe them until I really see that on my screen.


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Apr 9, 2011)

Is this real or what?

*vgn365.com/wp-content/uploads/2011/04/Battlefield-3-3-3.jpg

omaigawd! See those textures and this is not Shop'd, this is a pure PC screen. (Confirmed by Demize99)


----------



## gameranand (Apr 9, 2011)

Well yes but what if requirement to see this texture is insanely high??? I can't afford to buy a gfx card again.


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Apr 9, 2011)

gameranand said:


> Well yes but what if requirement to see this texture is insanely high??? I can't afford to buy a gfx card again.



Those screens are on GTX590 @ 1920x1080. Of course DX11 doesn't change the textures drastically, you can use DX11 w/e tessellation to have eye-candies. Which GPU do you have BTW?


----------



## gameranand (Apr 9, 2011)

Its 5770.


----------



## Piyush (Apr 9, 2011)

i've never seen game images like that before
the depth of field , smoked edges, texture detail.......all is top notch


----------



## vickybat (Apr 9, 2011)

I take back my words whatever i said about bf3 being inferior to crysis 2. Man this is totally in a different league. Crysis 2 is nowhere near this graphically. Look at the destruction levels. Its going to get this years best graphics award for sure.
Those character animations are almost human.

No doubt about that.


----------



## .=Pyro=. (Apr 10, 2011)

Man, can't wait for it. I am not a fan of battlefield series, i liked bad company 2 but this one looks pure awesome.


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Apr 10, 2011)

gameranand said:


> Its 5770.



Worry not mate. DICE is gonna make sure that your jaws drop open when you run the game on any rig.


----------



## gameranand (Apr 10, 2011)

JojoTheDragon said:
			
		

> Worry not mate. DICE is gonna make sure that your jaws drop open when you run the game on any rig.


Well I hope so. They took good care with BC2 as it ran fine on my system and I loved it lets hope this would also.


----------



## .=Pyro=. (Apr 10, 2011)

gameranand said:


> Well I hope so. They took good care with BC2 as it ran fine on my system and I loved it lets hope this would also.



yeah, me too. My rig isn't very powerful.


----------



## cyborg47 (Apr 11, 2011)

Thats the problem with the PC gaming, but I hope the game is optimised well.


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Apr 11, 2011)

^It is for DX10 and DX11. It's being built on DX11, can I say more?


----------



## cyborg47 (Apr 11, 2011)

Ofcourse you can say more, but whats your point?


----------



## ithehappy (Apr 11, 2011)

Damn!!!Those screens are so realistic...It won't run well in my GPU right? , and when is the release?


----------



## gameranand (Apr 11, 2011)

ithehappy said:
			
		

> Damn!!!Those screens are so realistic...It won't run well in my GPU right? , and when is the release?


Ah man. Don't lose hope on your PC what will happen to me who has a lame proccy with 5770. Please don't say that. It'll run fine DICE is not Treyarch.


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Apr 11, 2011)

cyborg47 said:


> Ofcourse you can say more, but whats your point?



 

Geek, please elaborate.


----------



## .=Pyro=. (Apr 12, 2011)

lol, my gpu is so lame i don't even wanna name it. but i hope i get a better one till the release.. of the game.


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Apr 13, 2011)

FB2.0's being built on DX11. So it will be greatly optimized.


----------



## cyborg47 (Apr 13, 2011)

NVIDIAGeek said:


> FB2.0's being built on DX11. So it will be greatly optimized.



ohhhhh...alrite, now I get it. Yeah building the game on dx11 does optimise the game pretty well. Read the same thing about dx11 impletation in Civ 5. Good thing that is.


----------



## gameranand (Apr 13, 2011)

NVIDIAGeek said:
			
		

> FB2.0's being built on DX11. So it will be greatly optimized.


Oh good to hear that. Dirt 2 was( only I have tried yet) ran fine on my system I hope this will run fine too. BTW looking to the trailers and screenies its a hellish good game. There are a lot of new implementation on squad based tactics in this game.


----------



## Gaurav Bhattacharjee (Apr 14, 2011)

*[BF3blog] Battlefield 3 will have the largest maps we have ever made*



> The game is still early in development, but I can tell you that Battlefield 3 will have the largest maps we have ever made.



*Source*


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Apr 14, 2011)

Thats already known. 

64 player MP Maps, its can't get any crazier.


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Apr 14, 2011)

^With better destruction! This game is my dream....


----------



## .=Pyro=. (Apr 14, 2011)

^^
yeah, thats what i want too. BF:BC2 destructibility was good but not awesome. parts of wall were destroyed at once. gradual destruction will be better.


----------



## coolgame (Apr 15, 2011)

will a gtx 580 1.5GB suffice for running this game with max levels of texture settings and details?


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Apr 15, 2011)

^You're kidding, rite?


----------



## Gaurav Bhattacharjee (Apr 16, 2011)

*BF3 Full 12 Minute Trailer Released*

[YOUTUBE]2zw8SmsovJc[/YOUTUBE]



Spoiler



*Direct HD Download Link*

*Warning:* It is *1.77GB* in size.


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Apr 16, 2011)

@Gaurav: *****

But, I'll wait for YouTube link tomorrow. *******


----------



## desiibond (Apr 16, 2011)

NVIDIAGeek said:


> @Gaurav: Goddarn! F*ck!!! *EPICNESS to the max!!!!!*
> 
> But, I'll wait for YouTube link tomorrow. SHHHHYTT!



foul language even after infractions. banned for a week.


----------



## cyborg47 (Apr 16, 2011)

NVIDIAGeek said:


> @Gaurav: *****
> 
> But, I'll wait for YouTube link tomorrow. *******



I understand your excitement, you said these words before crysis 2 released and look what happened! 
Hold on your excitement till you actually play the game, if anything goes wrong (it probably will because its EA, too much marketing crap! - 'everything destructible, we'll beat cod') you ll be disappointed and start talking crap about it.
I learnt my lesson to control the excitement, with crysis 2...and its time for you to learn it too.


----------



## MegaMind (Apr 17, 2011)

Will i be able to play BF3 at ultra high settings@1080p wit GTX560ti?


----------



## cyborg47 (Apr 17, 2011)

^^ I guess you should be able to. Its not something like Crysis 1, it should run well because the game is being developed in dx11 from the ground up so obviously it'll be optimised well.


----------



## MegaMind (Apr 17, 2011)

WOW thanks for the info...

@cyborg47 Nice siggy at the end '...They call me Prophet... - C2'


----------



## gameranand (Apr 17, 2011)

cyborg47 said:
			
		

> I understand your excitement, you said these words before crysis 2 released and look what happened!
> Hold on your excitement till you actually play the game, if anything goes wrong (it probably will because its EA, too much marketing crap! - 'everything destructible, we'll beat cod') you ll be disappointed and start talking crap about it.
> I learnt my lesson to control the excitement, with crysis 2...and its time for you to learn it too.


Yeah totally. EA always don't know why but always screw up things like its in their nature you know. Well I am quite exited about this game too but after seeing what happened to Crysis and DAO( Its condition is much much better than Crysis 2 seriously) I am kinda worried about this game.


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Apr 17, 2011)

Worry not. I have full faith in DICE.


----------



## gameranand (Apr 17, 2011)

Well I also have faith in DICE its EA who I don't believe at all.


----------



## vickybat (Apr 19, 2011)

*Hideo kojima* (does the guy need an intro?) , the father of metal gear solid ( one of the best franchise of all time) has given Bf3 a thumbs up. He was quite impressed by the 12 min trailer. Now that is a good enough indication that this game will be of epic proportions.

*Source*


----------



## gameranand (Apr 19, 2011)

Well I don't care who approves anything and who doesn't. I have seen what happened to Crysis 2 Crytek the maker of three epic games which set new standards in every department of the game and then come Crysis 2. No I am not saying that this game is a waste sure it looks like epic but after watching great games of EA gone for good like Shift 2, DA2 (goof but not upto he mark), Crysis 2 in one year I really have lost faith so please don't get me wrong. I am exited about this game I really am but you know once you lose the faith its different. If I am exited about any Ubisoft or codemasters game then its noting to worry because they don't create a game which will fail and if they do they carefully listen to the gamers for other games but EA. EA don't give a damn about a game once it has been released and made enough money for them.


----------



## baccilus (Apr 19, 2011)

Well, BF:BC2 turned out pretty well. That was Dice+EA too. Sure it had some problems in the beginning but even then gameplay wise it was awesome.


----------



## gameranand (Apr 19, 2011)

I know BC2 was EA+Dice but back then EA was not a jackass as it is now. That was time of ME2 and many other epic titles from EA but this year things are different EA is in kinda rush to release games. First they released DA2 then its texture pack WTH??? They released Crysis 2 and now they are working for DX11 they should have included these things in the standalone package itself.


----------



## Zangetsu (Apr 21, 2011)

hey I have BFBC2 & gonna play it...just wish me luck  :grin


----------



## axes2t2 (Apr 21, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]2zw8SmsovJc&feature=[/YOUTUBE]

Looks nice.


----------



## gameranand (Apr 21, 2011)

Yeah I have saw the whole video and the special team tactics really blew me away. I mean if the man is down then you have to drag him to safety and taking oout sniper and then melee. Damn good.


----------



## cyborg47 (Apr 21, 2011)

gameranand said:


> Yeah I have saw the whole video and the special team tactics really blew me away. I mean if the man is down then you have to drag him to safety and taking oout sniper and then melee. Damn good.



 thats a *scripted event* sir..you have a really minute control over the player, wonder how is that called tactic!


----------



## gameranand (Apr 22, 2011)

Well it is a tactic to save a squad members of ours I guess given the condition that it is present in game. And also taking out sniper was good as team working together.

*Battlefield 3 demo due prior to launch*


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (May 4, 2011)

Darn, this game's cool. Yeeh.

Can't wait for this game!


----------



## gameranand (May 5, 2011)

*EA: Battlefield 3 "flat out superior" to COD*
Battlefield 3 pre-orders are up 700 per cent


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (May 5, 2011)

gameranand said:


> *EA: Battlefield 3 "flat out superior" to COD*
> Battlefield 3 pre-orders are up 700 per cent



I'm gonna pre-order it in October too. Juuuust can't wait.


----------



## gameranand (May 11, 2011)

*How EA aims to overthrow Call of Duty*
Battlefield 3 marketing masterplan detailed.

*EA details first Battlefield 3 expansion*
Back to Karkand collects classic maps.


----------



## Zangetsu (May 11, 2011)

I m on my 2nd last level in BFBC2.
But it didnt impressed me as COD series did....
& has bugs in it.
I hope BF3 gonna rock!!!


----------



## gameranand (May 11, 2011)

Zangestu said:
			
		

> I m on my 2nd last level in BFBC2.
> But it didnt impressed me as COD series did....
> & has bugs in it.


Wat bugs??? I didn't found any.


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (May 11, 2011)

BC2 was bad as a single-player. Battlefield's all MP. Can't wait to play Wake Island with FB2.0. The best map ever made in BF series.


----------



## DigitalDude (May 11, 2011)

Zangetsu said:


> I m on my 2nd last level in BFBC2.
> But it didnt impressed me as COD series did....
> & has bugs in it.
> I hope BF3 gonna rock!!!



I just rushed through the SP of BFBC2  MP is where the real fun of BFBC2 is 


_


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (May 11, 2011)

Holy God! 

*pnmedia.gamespy.com/planetbattlefield.gamespy.com/images/news3/karkand_03_sm.jpg

*blogs.battlefield.ea.com/cfs-file.ashx/__key/CommunityServer.Blogs.Components.WeblogFiles/battlefield_5F00_bad_5F00_company/B2K_5F00_Strike_5F00_at_5F00_Karkand_5F00_Concept.jpg

Darn, how I wish I can play that right now. Just see the scale of that map and you can destroy all of 'em! That's a revolution in video games.


----------



## Deleted member 26636 (May 11, 2011)

Zangetsu said:


> I m on my 2nd last level in BFBC2.
> But it didnt impressed me as COD series did....
> & has bugs in it.
> I hope BF3 gonna rock!!!



yeah BC 2's SP was nowhere near any of the COD's but i am pretty sure BF 3 will be one hell of a competitor... the videos so far have been absolutely mindblowing...i don't really care about the multiplayer mostly because i don't have time for it...so i try to enjoy as much single player as i can & when i can..


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (May 11, 2011)

himadri_sm said:


> yeah BC 2's SP was nowhere near any of the COD's but i am pretty sure BF 3 will be one hell of a competitor... the videos so far have been absolutely mindblowing...i don't really care about the multiplayer mostly because i don't have time for it...so i try to enjoy as much single player as i can & when i can..



Play MP instead of SP when you can. It's better than playing yourself.


----------



## .=Pyro=. (May 14, 2011)

Battlefield series is known for MP. SP is just a addon =D


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (May 14, 2011)

Anybody pre-ordered BF3 through EA Store?


----------



## JojoTheDragon (May 14, 2011)

Its a long wait. No point preordering now.


----------



## baccilus (May 14, 2011)

Dude it will come out in December....., why to preorder now? Will preorder it from Flipkart in November or so..


----------



## vamsi_krishna (May 14, 2011)

Most of the time, Early preorders will get nice rewards


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (May 14, 2011)

^Nawh. It's an EA game so Flipkart will have it for preordering. I'll pre it in Oct. and still have Back to Karkand.


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (May 20, 2011)

BF3 is a win.


----------



## Deleted member 26636 (May 20, 2011)

NVIDIAGeek said:


> BF3 is a win.



you are definitely right this time..


----------



## baccilus (May 20, 2011)

NVIDIAGeek said:


> BF3 is a win.



Has there been some development lately. Why this comment?


----------



## gameranand (May 20, 2011)

Here are some Screenshots of this game
*image.gamespotcdn.net/gamespot/images/2011/137/960869_20110518_screen001.jpg

*image.gamespotcdn.net/gamespot/images/2011/129/960869_20110510_screen001.jpg

*image.gamespotcdn.net/gamespot/images/2011/097/621026_20110408_screen007.jpg


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (May 20, 2011)

gameranand said:


> Here are some Screenshots of this game
> *image.gamespotcdn.net/gamespot/images/2011/137/960869_20110518_screen001.jpg



OH MY GAWD! Look at that! Darn! Flyin' F-18s around.... just can't imagine the fun!


----------



## gameranand (May 21, 2011)

NVIDIAGeek said:
			
		

> OH MY GAWD! Look at that! Darn! Flyin' F-18s around.... just can't imagine the fun!


I guess that must have made you crazy.  I am actually very impressed with that third screenshot with all debris flying around in the air.


----------



## JojoTheDragon (May 21, 2011)

ZOMFGBBQ!  

Those screenshots are AWESOME.


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (May 21, 2011)

Shyt! Shyyyyyyyyyyttttttt!

Can't wait.


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (May 23, 2011)

*i67.photobucket.com/albums/h284/carl_bolam/warfarepack.jpg

Holy Moly! Darn, the attachments are looking crazy for BF3 MP!


----------



## DarkDante (May 23, 2011)

This is Effin AMAZING!


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (May 23, 2011)

Looks like there will be flashes from snipers to eliminate camping 'cause this game has ossum prone w/ superb animations. And for that flash suppressor? Bipods for LMGs?! 

Front Grip for ARs will be included, I think. Can it get any more great?


----------



## gameranand (May 23, 2011)

Oh My God that weapon is freakin awesome.


----------



## asingh (May 24, 2011)

Nice weapons for sure.


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (May 24, 2011)

T88 was there in BC2 too. But that Shottie is new.


----------



## Tachyon1986 (May 24, 2011)

Well, the hype aside...do you think we'll get any decent servers to play online? I hate getting pwned due to high pings


----------



## axes2t2 (May 24, 2011)

Battlefield has dedicated servers right?


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (May 24, 2011)

It'll have dedicated servers just like BC2 did w/ 64 players (I like mentioning that). And since BF's a huge franchise, it'll have one or two Indian servers. But, I only play with European & West Coast servers.


----------



## JojoTheDragon (May 24, 2011)

Tachyon1986 said:


> Well, the hype aside...do you think we'll get any decent servers to play online? I hate getting pwned due to high pings



There were few good Indian servers a few months ago but they have been offline for quite a while. I hear a new Hypernia server is up.


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (May 26, 2011)

Here it is, beaches.

*fbcdn-sphotos-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-snc6/251316_10150236146763816_174333743815_6855802_8212903_n.jpg

*fbcdn-sphotos-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-ash4/247808_10150236146988816_174333743815_6855803_7950233_n.jpg

Teh baws.


----------



## Tachyon1986 (May 27, 2011)

The f**k , I think I might need 6 GTX 560Tis to play this game in full glory. Does this game use Nvidia's PHYSX? It seems so, judging by the way a building collapsed in one of the previous screenshots.


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (May 27, 2011)

Tachyon1986 said:


> The f**k , I think I might need 6 GTX 560Tis to play this game in full glory. Does this game use Nvidia's PHYSX? It seems so, judging by the way a building collapsed in one of the previous screenshots.



Nawh. That's artwork, it'll look close to that. And no, you don't need 6x 560 Tis. "If you ran BC2 well, you got no problem running BF3" - Johan Andersson, dev. of FB2.0. BC2 was least optimized for PC. So you can expect Crysis 2-like optimization w/ drool worthy visuals. And F-18s.


----------



## baccilus (May 27, 2011)

Will Joysticks be helpfull for flying the airplanes? Guys we will start a go for them if yes.


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (May 27, 2011)

baccilus said:


> Will Joysticks be helpfull for flying the airplanes? Guys we will start a go for them if yes.



BF2 supported joystick for Helis and Jets. But BC2 didn't. I think BF3'll support it.


----------



## Tachyon1986 (May 27, 2011)

Thanks NVIDIAGEEK. I read up a bit on the EA forums , seems like a GTX 560Ti will do just fine. Btw , anyone heard of the "Jihad" vehicle? Popular tactic in BF2 that eventually got frowned upon.

Basically you :

1)Spawn as a Spec-ops.
2)Attach C4 to a Jeep or any APC.
3)Get in the vehicle as driver (extra passengers are unfortunate , as you'll notice soon enough)
4)Drive jeep into enemy concentrations.

MASS EFFECT REFERENCES START HERE

Paragon : 5) Tell all passengers to jump out , before you jump out and detonate.
Renegade : 5) Jump out without telling anyone , and detonate , laughing maniacally and earning the wrath of your fellow players


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (May 27, 2011)

^That's old. I did that quite a few times. 

And, here it is, beaches! *MOAR!!*

[YOUTUBE]PXaFw7aC9GE[/YOUTUBE]

OMG! GODDAMN!! Look at them animations! SIIIICK! *jizz*


----------



## akkies_2000 (May 27, 2011)

i was a victim of jihadi vehiclism few days back in Conquest - Oasis (Bad Company 2)... i wondered how opponents have not taken up the tank and i decided to take a ride... BOOM...

good u reminded me, i'll do it on someone tonight


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (May 27, 2011)

Me said:
			
		

> And, here it is, beaches! *MOAR!!*
> 
> [youtube]pxafw7ac9ge[/youtube]
> 
> OMG! GODDAMN!!! Look at them animations! SIIIICK! *jizz*



Destruction!

If y'all can't watch 17 minutes of ossumness. Then here's a straight-to-the-point video.

[YOUTUBE]gJPkTkH-O-M[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (May 28, 2011)

Planet Battlefield - Maps, News, Battlefield 2, Videos, Downloads

More ossum news. Older, but ossum nonetheless.


----------



## gameranand (May 28, 2011)

Awesome.....Environments looks splendid in this game and of course all other things also.


----------



## gameranand (Jun 9, 2011)

OK fellas EA has strike a deal with Razer so they will make official accessories of BF 3 and ME3.
Source


----------



## baccilus (Jun 10, 2011)

Maybe we will get a Joystick for Airplanes.


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Jun 10, 2011)

Meh, i hope a regular x360 controller does the job. I don't want to spend cash on official gaming gear and stuff.


----------



## d3p (Jun 10, 2011)

baccilus said:


> Maybe we will get a Joystick for Airplanes.



Why we are forgetting the fact that BF3 is not a Sand Box style game, where you control the end result.

Moreover driving planes will be only there in a single stage or operation just like flying heli's in COD: Black OPS & MOH 2010.

Other hand its still the RPG or FPS.


----------



## gameranand (Jun 10, 2011)

jojothedragon said:
			
		

> Meh, i hope a regular x360 controller does the job. I don't want to spend cash on official gaming gear and stuff.


Well Razer are making gears doesn't mean that game won't work with usual gears its mainly for the hardcore fans of that particular game you know.


----------



## cyborg47 (Jun 10, 2011)

d3p5kor said:


> Why we are forgetting the fact that BF3 is not a Sand Box style game, where you control the end result.



Battlefield games are not sanbox type, but the scale of the maps definitely makes it feel like a sandbox 'style' shooter.



> Moreover driving planes will be only there in a single stage or operation just like flying heli's in COD: Black OPS & MOH 2010.



Ah ah..too early to confirm on that. This aint crap of duty 
And btw, driving vehicles(specifically planes) is also an imporant in the multiplayer, its not just the single player. 

Makes me wonder, have you ever played a battlefield game?


----------



## d3p (Jun 10, 2011)

cyborg47 said:


> Battlefield games are not sanbox type, but the scale of the maps definitely makes it feel like a sandbox 'style' shooter.


 I hope you can justify the difference between multiplayer & sand box style gaming.



cyborg47 said:


> Ah ah..too early to confirm on that. This aint crap of duty



I can only say, wait to get a confirmation by playing the game yourself, instead of watching trailers & having *day dreams*.



cyborg47 said:


> Makes me wonder, have you ever played a battlefield game?



I was talking w.r.t Single Player Campaign, not multiplayer. 

Regarding i have played it or not, that is upto me. I don't think someone among us has hit a jackpot or got some rewards by playing it or flying it.

Many of enjoy playing it...thats the only objective.


----------



## cyborg47 (Jun 10, 2011)

d3p5kor said:


> I hope you can justify the difference between multiplayer & sand box style gaming.



I said - 


> Battlefield games are not sanbox type, but the scale of the maps definitely makes it feel like a sandbox 'style' shooter.



Wasnt talking about the multiplayer in this case, it was about the SP.
In comparision to the COD, the levels in BF3 (basing on the gameplay videos from BF3 and the PAST BATTLEFIELD games) are big enough to fly the planes, and thats the reason I said it actually feels like a sanbox style shooter, or lets just say a semi-sandbox, like crysis or halo for example.



d3p5kor said:


> I can only say, wait to get a confirmation by playing the game yourself, instead of watching trailers & having day dreams.


Same gaoes to you 



d3p5kor said:


> Many of enjoy playing it...thats the only objective.


Good for you, happy gamimg


----------



## baccilus (Jun 16, 2011)

Pre-orders have been started at Nextworld.in for this game:

Buy Battlefield 3 in India. Best price Rs.999 only!

Is there any reward for pre-ordering this game?


----------



## gameranand (Jun 17, 2011)

baccilus said:
			
		

> Is there any reward for pre-ordering this game?


Here look at this
Battlefield 3 Pre order bonus


----------



## cyborg47 (Jun 17, 2011)

Ah crap!..no pre-order bonus for the gamers in india!? 
I thought it'll be something like crysis 2 limited edition, but it doesnt seem to happen.
Damn you EA! And that pre-order crap will probably be an exclusive to that EA-Origin crap, will it?


----------



## gameranand (Jun 17, 2011)

cyborg47 said:
			
		

> Ah crap!..no pre-order bonus for the gamers in india!?
> I thought it'll be something like crysis 2 limited edition, but it doesnt seem to happen.
> Damn you EA! And that pre-order crap will probably be an exclusive to that EA-Origin crap, will it?


Not just India but anywhere in world. They are just providing a time limited DLC which they will unlock for all later this year.


			
				cyborg47 said:
			
		

> EA-Origin crap


what does that mean???


----------



## cyborg47 (Jun 17, 2011)

EA-Origin, an online store something like steam.
They recently pulled out crysis 2 from steam, didnt hear abt it?

Damn, now I need a credit card for ordering the limited edition!


----------



## gameranand (Jun 17, 2011)

cyborg47 said:
			
		

> EA-Origin, an online store something like steam.
> They recently pulled out crysis 2 from steam, didnt hear abt it?
> 
> Damn, now I need a credit card for ordering the limited edition!


No didn't knew about that at all. Thanks for the info. 

So basically they are trying to compete with steam by pulling out their games from it??? WTF?? Don't they know that Steam is best at what it does and even EA's downloader has a lot of issues??


----------



## cyborg47 (Jun 17, 2011)

Nah, no competition for steam. Origin is just a renamed EA store. But I still wonder if 'Origin' is the reason they pulled out crysis 2 out of steam :\


----------



## gameranand (Jun 17, 2011)

By pulling out games they are just making the marketing worse because many people only prefer Steam and they won't buy a game if not available on Steam. Its a bad idea IMO but its their choice.
Anyways did ya pre ordered this game??? You know because you weren't happy with the bonus news of EA.


----------



## comp@ddict (Jun 17, 2011)

baccilus said:


> Pre-orders have been started at Nextworld.in for this game:
> 
> Buy Battlefield 3 in India. Best price Rs.999 only!
> 
> Is there any reward for pre-ordering this game?



For indian's? nope

we always get the Limited Edition. So we will get pre-order content such as BACK TO KARKAND guranteed!


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Jun 17, 2011)

cyborg47 said:


> Nah, no competition for steam. Origin is just a renamed EA store. But I still wonder if 'Origin' is the reason they pulled out crysis 2 out of steam :\



Well besides promoting EA's own store, its obvious that Indian people won't buy games at 4-5 times the retail price. So maybe thats why they pulled Crysis 2 out of the steam store of this region.




comp@ddict said:


> For indian's? nope
> 
> we always get the Limited Edition. So we will get pre-order content such as BACK TO KARKAND guranteed!



Thats for sure.


----------



## cyborg47 (Jun 19, 2011)

I really wish nextworld starts taking pre-orders for the limited editions, but damn! where the hell are they!?



comp@ddict said:


> For indian's? nope
> 
> we always get the Limited Edition. So we will get pre-order content such as BACK TO KARKAND guranteed!



That isnt the limited edition, its the normal one for now.


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Jun 19, 2011)

^Buddy, what ever the website might say, INDIA ALWAYS GETS THE LIMITED VERSION.


----------



## cyborg47 (Jun 19, 2011)

JojoTheDragon said:


> ^Buddy, what ever the website might say, INDIA ALWAYS GETS THE LIMITED VERSION.



Yeah I know, the limited edition is already available for pre-order at the EA Origin. But I prefer nextworld and flipkart's COD service, coz no CC for me 
And Im afraid EA might put this limited editions exclusives to Origin rather than allowing the third party guys like nxtworld or flipkart sell it.


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Jun 20, 2011)

I think retail version will also have the same bonus content as the digital version does.


----------



## cyborg47 (Jun 20, 2011)

Theres no bonus content for the digital version what so ever. And this Back to karkland is a DLC, which will be available right after the release for a price, AND will be free with the limited edition copy of Battlefield 3. The noamal version has no bonus content, digital or retail.


----------



## Gaurav Bhattacharjee (Jun 27, 2011)

*[bf3blog]New Battlefield 3 squad details emerge*



> Battlefield 3 will feature 4 man squads like in Bad Company 2, however, according to DICE’s Alan Kertz, who once again confirmed some new info via Twitter, squad spawning has changed compared to Bad Company 2.
> 
> In Battlefield 3, the squad members can only spawn on the squad leader, while the squad leader can spawn on any squad member. This seems to be the right way to do it, as Kertz points out: “it keeps pace up without tons of spawns”. One of the (minor) problems in Bad Company 2 was that any squad member could spawn on any squad member, meaning, for instance, one player camping behind enemy lines could spawn 3 additional squad mates.
> 
> The new system resembles a lot like Battlefield 2, where squad mates could only spawn on the squad leader, while the squad leader had to spawn at the spawn point. on the flip side, this led to a lot of “squad hopping”, whereby a player who died would hop to a squad with a leader closest to the action, and spawn on him. Squad hopping was later fixed in a patch.



*Source*


----------



## macho84 (Jun 27, 2011)

Hi guys one question. Its looks like the Game is demanding more than crysis i believe. Let me know know if any one found  Minimum requirement for this game to enjoy this clarity.


----------



## cyborg47 (Jun 28, 2011)

@Macho
It looks better than crysis yes. But Im not sure if it will run better or worse than it.
Heard from a few people that the game will take advantage of the Dx11 API s properly this time. If thats true, then the game should run fine if you have a DX11 GPU and a quad core machine, atleast.


----------



## gameranand (Jun 28, 2011)

macho said:
			
		

> Hi guys one question. Its looks like the Game is demanding more than crysis i believe. Let me know know if any one found Minimum requirement for this game to enjoy this clarity.


Well this game has been made on DX11 from the beginning so we can hope that the game will be nicely optimized for med range PCs also. It depends on the developers how they optimize their game the good example of this is Dirt 3. Looks damn good but will run even on low-mid PC at full details while we have NFS series which is demanding at least more demanding than Dirt series.


----------



## cyborg47 (Jun 30, 2011)

Wut Wut! BF3 Limited Edition available for pre order at nextworld.in


----------



## comp@ddict (Jun 30, 2011)

gameranand said:


> Well this game has been made on DX11 from the beginning so we can hope that the game will be nicely optimized for med range PCs also. It depends on the developers how they optimize their game the good example of this is Dirt 3. Looks damn good but will run even on low-mid PC at full details while we have NFS series which is demanding at least more demanding than Dirt series.



Well, till now all the PC demonstrations havn't been on MAXIMUM settings as I read somewhere, they havn't been able to smoothly run max settings for demonstration purposes.


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Jul 16, 2011)

Feast your eyes bf beeches! 

*i.imgur.com/851Tm.png
*i.imgur.com/mxXu1.jpg



> As a part of a weekly blog update, the German Battlefield blog gave readers a sneak peak at the new “Battlelog” feature. However the blog post was taken down shortly after, leaving us with a few screenshots of the new social system. You can check out the system, which should be available in a preview state for the upcoming beta this fall.
> 
> The “Battlelog” system looks to be a more advanced social system as opposed to the recent “Autolog” featured in Need for Speed: Hot Pursuit. Players will be able to co-ordinate with their friends online prior to stepping into the game, check out their upcoming unlocks, their rank, stats and even their friend’s status in-game.
> 
> The social aspect of the system includes a Facebook-like “Battle Feed” where you will be able to keep a tab on your friend’s recent accomplishments and their comments. It’ll be interesting to see how this will compete against Activision’s Call of Duty “Elite” system set to debut this year as well. The captured screenshots are after the break.



Source: Battleblog #3: First Pictures of Battlelog | BATTLEFIELDO | Your source for BF3 and BFPlay4free


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Jul 19, 2011)

More screenies on the lowest settings(alpha version). :


*www.abload.de/img/npg83nrmuf.png

*www.abload.de/img/14obmzo0mou.png

*www.abload.de/img/2dufdcwt8v0.png

*www.abload.de/img/ic0ccpemm9.png

*www.abload.de/img/2ch8ahflmh1.png


----------



## Soumik99 (Jul 19, 2011)

I am still a bit biased with MW3 though.  Lets wait and watch.


----------



## gameranand (Jul 19, 2011)

Holy moses. This is lowest settings. Then I hope to run it on med-high settings on my PC.


----------



## MegaMind (Jul 19, 2011)

JojoTheDragon said:


> More screenies on the lowest settings(alpha version)
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Whaat  ?


----------



## tkin (Jul 20, 2011)

I upgraded my setup just for this game, hope it's worth it.

On a side note, I will be able to max it right? If no, I might have to pop another 580 in there, damn uber graphics games.


----------



## s18000rpm (Aug 2, 2011)

m.tweaktown.com/news/20302/battlefield_3_to_be_scaled_down_to_consoles_dreams_do_come_true/index.html

lool
i'd buy this game if it works on my 5670 
64 player mp :O

will it be class based like tf2? 

i got to get a wired broadband :-/

will a logitech gt wheel work with this game?


----------



## cyborg47 (Aug 2, 2011)

s18000rpm said:


> will a logitech gt wheel work with this game?




Why do you want to use a wheel to play a first person shooter!?


----------



## soumo27 (Aug 2, 2011)

why did the price of this game got increased from 999 to 1499 suddenly on Flipkart and nextworld?


----------



## s18000rpm (Aug 2, 2011)

cyborg47 said:


> Why do you want to use a wheel to play a first person shooter!?



So? I always play FPS games with wheel

-----------
will BF3 mp be fun like TF2?

will it have SP story mode like BC2?

& finally, in games like BF series, whats the best class to start in MP?

sniper?


----------



## hellknight (Aug 2, 2011)

Man.. this game will rule.. but still, I'm with MW3 as I like its story & fast gameplay.. I've already ordered Battlefield 3 though


----------



## cyborg47 (Aug 3, 2011)

soumo27 said:


> why did the price of this game got increased from 999 to 1499 suddenly on Flipkart and nextworld?



EA 



hellknight said:


> I'm with MW3 as I like its story & fast gameplay..


----------



## hellknight (Aug 3, 2011)

^The story is awesome


----------



## abhidev (Aug 3, 2011)

hey will it work on my config???


----------



## Zangetsu (Aug 3, 2011)

abhidev said:


> hey will it work on my config???



CPU will be bottleneck...checkout the official system requirements (minimum)


----------



## cyborg47 (Aug 3, 2011)

hellknight said:


> ^The story is awesome



Yeah man I agree..the story is amazing!


----------



## Skud (Aug 3, 2011)

This site has posted benchmark results of the alpha along with screens and videos, so check it out:

Battlefield 3 Alpha benchmarked (translation) « Icrontic Gaming


Looks like except the 6990, nVIDIA cards have an edge as of now. And you do need a good quad core, at least a C2Q or Phenom II X4 to get the best out of your card.


----------



## abhidev (Aug 4, 2011)

Minimum requirements for Battlefield 3
OS: Windows Vista or Windows 7
Processor: Core 2 Duo @ 2.0GHz
RAM: 2GB
Graphic card: DirectX 10 or 11 compatible Nvidia or AMD ATI card.
Graphics card memory: 512 MB
Hard drive: 15 GB for disc version or 10 GB for digital version
Recommended system requirements for Battlefield 3
OS: Windows 7 64-bit
Processor: Quad-core Intel or AMD CPU
RAM: 4GB
Graphics card: DirectX 11 Nvidia or AMD ATI card, GeForce GTX 460, Radeon Radeon HD 6850
Graphics card memory: 1 GB
Hard drive: 15 GB for disc version or 10 GB for digital version

these are req as per the blog.....not sure how true it is..
Source-->


----------



## hellknight (Aug 4, 2011)

soumo27 said:


> why did the price of this game got increased from 999 to 1499 suddenly on Flipkart and nextworld?



I pre-ordered it when it was of Rs. 999.. I feel so happy now...


----------



## Zangetsu (Aug 4, 2011)

abhidev said:


> Minimum requirements for Battlefield 3
> OS: Windows Vista or Windows 7
> Processor: Core 2 Duo @ 2.0GHz
> RAM: 2GB
> ...



just wait for the official system requirement by EA


----------



## soumo27 (Aug 4, 2011)

hellknight said:


> I pre-ordered it when it was of Rs. 999.. I feel so happy now...





I doubt you will be getting it at that price. 

You will be asked to pay more later... Wait n' Watch.


----------



## hellknight (Aug 5, 2011)

^^Nope, I will get those... Just received a confirmation tweet.. I asked them if i'll get the goodies and they said yes..


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Aug 5, 2011)

soumo27 said:


> I doubt you will be getting it at that price.
> 
> You will be asked to pay more later... Wait n' Watch.



Well, EA ain't a money whore like Activision (almost). So they always release their games at Indian price here. So, Rs999 it is, nothing more, nothing less.


EDIT: F U EA, these naabs are asking rs500 more for pre-orders. Damn it. EA is going the activision way now. What a bunch of *beep*.


----------



## hellknight (Aug 5, 2011)

Seems like all others are screwed now except the guys who ordered it very early when it showed up on Flipkart..


----------



## baccilus (Aug 5, 2011)

People who buy the Limited edition one will get additional maps. But who will they play with if half of the people have normal edition? Servers are anyways usually empty in India.


----------



## soumo27 (Aug 5, 2011)

I wouldn't have ordered anyway... 

I dun think my ping will allow me to play multiplayer of BF3. It's better to stick with single player....


----------



## cyborg47 (Aug 6, 2011)

hellknight said:


> ^^Nope, I will get those... Just received a confirmation tweet.. I asked them if i'll get the goodies and they said yes..



Same here..limited edition for rs.999 
from nextworld, got a confirmation mail from them in the morning.


----------



## gameranand (Aug 6, 2011)

Just read a lot of comments on "*EA pulled BF3 from Steam*". It looks like EA are going to lose a lot of customers because of this. Many steam users said they would rather get MW3 as a shooter than BF3 if it not coming on steam. Bad news for BF3.


----------



## cyborg47 (Aug 7, 2011)

That just proves that the gamers this gen are so foolish. I dont understant this 'I have my friends on steam, so i wont buy bf3' statments ppl are making all over. Even if you have your game and frnds in steam, you'll still have to create an EA id rite? whats the problem with that. And most probably, everyone will have the programs like steam launched and logged in right after the windows boots up, its just matter of launching the game.

Gamers are over reacting to this way too much.


----------



## gameranand (Aug 7, 2011)

cyborg47 said:


> That just proves that the gamers this gen are so foolish. I dont understant this 'I have my friends on steam, so i wont buy bf3' statments ppl are making all over. Even if you have your game and frnds in steam, you'll still have to create an EA id rite? whats the problem with that. And most probably, everyone will have the programs like steam launched and logged in right after the windows boots up, its just matter of launching the game.
> 
> Gamers are over reacting to this way too much.


Actually gamers are not over reacting. Only one who is over reacting is EA. I mean steam has this policy about DLCs and patches for many years if I am not wrong and correct me if I am wrong. Now EA didn't had any problems with steam until now when EA is launching Origin. Now they are making Valve like a evil company which in false on every base. No publisher has any problems with steam except EA why is that??? First Crysis 2 then Dragon Age 2 and now BF3. What the heck is this??? They are just screwing up with steam and nothing more AFAIK. Gamers want to be organized they want all their games in one place from where they can play or download DLCs. EA's steam is sure to have that DRM issues so many gamers are not happy about it and there is nothing wrong with it. We have also witnessed the crappy EA downloader than gamers prefer to download game from torrent and activate it rather than using EA Downloader. I think EA should get a large drop in sales so that they realize that they did something wrong.


----------



## Zangetsu (Aug 11, 2011)

guys is this demo version selling??

Buy Battlefield 3 PC Limited Edition (Free Reebok Sipper) - PreOrder Now at Best Price in India - Also find Specifications, Photos, Features & Reviews


----------



## Skud (Aug 11, 2011)

gameranand said:


> Actually gamers are not over reacting. Only one who is over reacting is EA. I mean steam has this policy about DLCs and patches for many years if I am not wrong and correct me if I am wrong. Now EA didn't had any problems with steam until now when EA is launching Origin. Now they are making Valve like a evil company which in false on every base. No publisher has any problems with steam except EA why is that??? First Crysis 2 then Dragon Age 2 and now BF3. What the heck is this??? They are just screwing up with steam and nothing more AFAIK. Gamers want to be organized they want all their games in one place from where they can play or download DLCs. EA's steam is sure to have that DRM issues so many gamers are not happy about it and there is nothing wrong with it. We have also witnessed the crappy EA downloader than gamers prefer to download game from torrent and activate it rather than using EA Downloader. *I think EA should get a large drop in sales so that they realize that they did something wrong.*




I remember lots of gamers and reviewers complaining the same way when Valve bring out Steam with HL2 and tied them together. See where we are standing today. 

It's looks like a matter of time before EA moves all their games to Origin. We will get accustomed to it also, like we have gotten with Steam.


----------



## soumo27 (Aug 11, 2011)

Zangetsu said:


> guys is this demo version selling??
> 
> Buy Battlefield 3 PC Limited Edition (Free Reebok Sipper) - PreOrder Now at Best Price in India - Also find Specifications, Photos, Features & Reviews




thats not demo...  thats the ultimate one for preorder... Its up on nextworld and flipkart too..


----------



## Zangetsu (Aug 11, 2011)

^buts its not released yet;or is it?


----------



## cyborg47 (Aug 11, 2011)

Zangetsu said:


> ^buts its not released yet;or is it?



Its called Pre-order


----------



## Skud (Aug 12, 2011)

It's confirmed now: you will need Origin to play BF3. 

*Source:*
Origin required to play Battlefield 3 - Battlefield 3


And the tweet here:-

*twitter.com/#!/zh1nt0/status/100892143303925760


----------



## gameranand (Aug 12, 2011)

Great now another reason to hate EA.


----------



## tkin (Aug 12, 2011)

Great, I don't care much about steam but this "Have to" use client is really pi$$ing me off, if I buy the game retail why would I need to use origin? Why can't be it like Mass Effect 2?


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Aug 12, 2011)

But but .. Last time I checked, i didn;t had to run origin to play C2. I hope they let us play the SP without that client.


----------



## Skud (Aug 12, 2011)

tkin said:


> Great, I don't care much about steam but this "Have to" use client is really pi$$ing me off, if I buy the game retail why would I need to use origin? Why can't be it like Mass Effect 2?




Ain't Steam was must for HL2? I would be happy if it just let me install the game from the DVD instead of downloading the whole **** from internet despite having the disk.


----------



## tkin (Aug 12, 2011)

Skud said:


> Ain't Steam was must for HL2? I would be happy if it just let me install the game from the DVD instead of downloading the whole **** from internet despite having the disk.


That's what I mean, I don't care about steam, I don't need it at all, I hate a client running in background and directing how I should play a game, or how it must patch the game as soon as it starts(with patches being as large as 300-500 MB), just give me the plain game, oh well, I guess I'll just buy the game and use a crack that bypasses the client.


----------



## ico (Aug 12, 2011)

Nothing to be paranoid about. Origin is fine.

99.5% of the people buy FPS games for playing online. So, whether a client runs or not - is moot.



Skud said:


> Ain't Steam was must for HL2? I would be happy if it just let me install the game from the DVD instead of *downloading the whole ***** from internet *despite having the disk.*


err...you haven't used Steam - so don't comment.

I didn't mean to sound rude here. Apologies. The thing is, I had explained regarding Steam downloads before: *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/1472246-post25.html

Also, you'd know games like Mafia II and Metro 2033 come locked with Steam if you have played them.


----------



## tkin (Aug 12, 2011)

ico said:


> Nothing to be paranoid about. Origin is fine.
> 
> 99.5% of the people buy FPS games for playing online. So, whether a client runs or not - is moot.
> 
> ...


I do not have issues with it, its just that I have limited internet plan, so whenever I connect to internet if the client downloads large patches(like Dirt 3, 600MB) I will go bankrupt, I do this kind of downloads in the night(after 2am), so I want to play this game in offline mode, the reason for which I never bought HAWX 2 or AC 2(until the crack came out).


----------



## ico (Aug 12, 2011)

tkin said:


> I do not have issues with it, its just that I have limited internet plan, so whenever I connect to internet if the client downloads large patched(like Dirt 3, 600MB) I will go bankrupt, I do this kind of downloads in the night(after 2pm), so I want to play this game in offline mode, the reason for which I never bought HAWX 2 or AC 2(until the crack came out).


I think Origin will implement offline mode. 

Digital distribution is anyways not for you if you have a limited plan.


----------



## hellknight (Aug 12, 2011)

Steam & Origin are very good concepts IMO.. I just added my genuine Crysis, Crysis 2 & Need for Speed: Hot Pursuit keys to it & they became available on my account.. Now I don't have to worry if I damage my discs.. Only regret is that, broadband speed in India sucks balls..


----------



## ico (Aug 12, 2011)

hellknight said:


> Steam & Origin are very good concepts IMO.. I just added my genuine Crysis, Crysis 2 & Need for Speed: Hot Pursuit keys to it & it became available on my account.. Now I don't have to worry if I damage my discs.. Only regret is that, broadband speed in India sucks balls..


yup, and despite the fact that broadband in India being poor, most gamers are pirates in India.

Isn't it really ironical?


----------



## tkin (Aug 12, 2011)

ico said:


> I think Origin will implement offline mode.
> 
> Digital distribution is anyways not for you if you have a limited plan.


I only have a limited plan cause all unlimited plans from BSNL have cr@p FUP, Airtel is not available where I live.

I buy games in retail(a very few  ), due to horrible condition in India Digital Distribution is not an option for me, so I need an offline mode. Once I authorize the game I don't need to go online ever.


----------



## hellknight (Aug 13, 2011)

^^Who said all unlimited plans from BSNL have FUP?? I'm using UL750 without any problems since last 4 years.. I pay 600 for it now as my dad is a govt. employee..

Secondly, Crysis 2's multiplayer is great.. it works on 512kbps.. can't wait for Battlefield 3 which I've already preordered..


----------



## tejaslok (Aug 15, 2011)

there are only 2 servers for bf:bc2 and i cant find any  indian servers there ? 

in other servers my latency is 250+ 

anyways i hope some more servers will be there for bf3 uff:


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Aug 15, 2011)

There were many serves of Bc2 when the game first released. And some server distributors were kind enough to make serves in India as well. But they never got any players. So they vanished.


----------



## varunb (Aug 16, 2011)

At least one user has reported receiving a free EA game in response to pre-ordering Battlefield 3 through EA’s own digital distribution platform, Origin.

The lucky gamer received an email notification of the deal, which he flagged with Ars Technica:



> “As a special thank you for pre-ordering Battlefield 3 early at Origin, we’re offering you a bonus PC digital download game. Please apply the code below at the shopping cart to redeem one PC Digital version of one of our recommended shooter titles: Mass Effect 2, Dead Space 2 or Medal of Honor. The price will be reduced to $0 after applying the code at your shopping cart. Hurry—this offer is only good for the month of August, and is exclusive to Origin customers only.”



Something similar happened to me when I had preordered Crysis 2 from EA download manager (as it was called back then) cos I had received Crysis 1 completely free with my purchase.

Origin pre-orders also net access to the game’s multiplayer beta along with the usual extras.


----------



## Tachyon1986 (Aug 16, 2011)

Skud said:


> Ain't Steam was must for HL2? I would be happy if it just let me install the game from the DVD instead of downloading the whole **** from internet despite having the disk.



I think you've got this totally wrong man. I have a retail copy of L4D2 and after installing it from the DVD , Steam just downloaded some updates for me. It was over quite quickly.

If you really did have the disk , you shouldn't have had to download the whole thing.


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Aug 16, 2011)

Not sure if it's been posted before but here's the Caspian Border Gameplay trailer:

[youtube]m8S_eEv_A5k&feature=player_embedded[/youtube]


----------



## TickTock (Aug 16, 2011)

Battlefield 3 Gets Co-op Mode​


> Need another reason to get excited for Battlefield 3? Co-op mode confirmed. EA announced the addition today at Gamescom with an onstage demo of two players working their way through a dark compound that led into the street. Ground and air vehicles are confirmed for the mode and so is "tight urban warfare." Look for a revival system and some ridiculous cursing and screaming from the in-game characters when the game ships this October.



*Source:* Battlefield 3 Gets Co-op Mode

*Co-op Trailer:* Battlefield 3 PS3 Co-Op Demo from Gamescom 2011 - YouTube


----------



## vickybat (Aug 21, 2011)

*Gamescom 2011: DICE Says You'll "Need a Really Good PC" for Battlefield*

*Source*


----------



## gameranand (Aug 21, 2011)

Oh boy thats a sad news for me. But I guess I'll buy a new PC next year so I'll save this game till that time.


----------



## Soumik99 (Aug 21, 2011)

Battlefield 3 system requirements revealed | PC Gamer 

These are the real requirements by the way.. I guess anything between the minimum and the recommended(which are for the max settings) should be fine. The video was by nvidia and a little bit of advertising couldn't hurt(for them). 

For a bit a comparison , you can look at this too>> 
Arma 3 system requirements


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Aug 21, 2011)

Phew, My old horse can drag this load just fine.


----------



## gameranand (Aug 22, 2011)

Yeah well my CPU just passed that min requirement mark.


----------



## abhidev (Aug 22, 2011)

gameranand said:


> Yeah well my CPU just passed that min requirement mark.



u mean it worked well on ur config...will my config take up the load??


----------



## MegaMind (Aug 22, 2011)

^^I'm afraid, CPU will be a bottleneck


----------



## gameranand (Aug 22, 2011)

LOL game is not released yet how can I comment on performance but yes your PC also passes min requirement test as our specs are almost similar.


----------



## abhidev (Aug 22, 2011)

gameranand said:


> LOL game is not released yet how can I comment on performance but yes your PC also passes min requirement test as our specs are almost similar.



how much is your RAM...lets hope for the best that this game runs smoothly(fingers crossed)


----------



## gameranand (Aug 22, 2011)

abhidev said:


> how much is your RAM...lets hope for the best that this game runs smoothly(fingers crossed)


2 GB DDR2. 
I am actually planning to buy a new PC but postponing it because of Bulldozer as I don't want to buy anything in rush and regret later.

EA says they will outsell Activision eventually. Lets see.
*EA: BF will outsell COD - eventually*


----------



## soumo27 (Aug 22, 2011)

will i be able to run this?? [check my config in sig]


----------



## gameranand (Aug 22, 2011)

^^ Yes you will. Not sure about settings though. Maybe be high settings.


----------



## Soumik99 (Aug 22, 2011)

yeah.... maybe not at high settings.. but i guess pretty smooth at medium... i too got a similar config... Ci3 2100, 4gb ram and an hd 5670.... now the thing is my monitor is 18.5 inch, so maybe this config is just good enough....


----------



## soumo27 (Aug 22, 2011)

yeah mine is also 18.5" ....768p


----------



## abhidev (Aug 23, 2011)

gameranand said:


> 2 GB DDR2.
> I am actually planning to buy a new PC but postponing it because of Bulldozer as I don't want to buy anything in rush and regret later.
> 
> EA says they will outsell Activision eventually. Lets see.
> *EA: BF will outsell COD - eventually*



yea even i wanted to upgrade it to sandy bridge....but since the new games are running well...won't bother to upgrade for now...hope BF3 runs well too...moreover my Ram is just DDR2-667MHz...pathetic


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Sep 1, 2011)

ethan_hunt said:


> not sure if it's been posted before but here's the caspian border gameplay trailer:
> 
> [youtube]m8s_eev_a5k&feature=player_embedded[/youtube]



I am really excited about this. Thanks for sharing, Ethan.


----------



## gameranand (Sep 2, 2011)

NVIDIAGeek said:


> I am really excited about this. Thanks for sharing, Ethan.


Good to see you back geek.  I also didn't saw this video before.


----------



## IamMrH (Sep 3, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]*www.youtube.com/watch?v=G-ukxgldpOo[/YOUTUBE]



Spoiler



I preordered it a long ago.


----------



## tkin (Sep 4, 2011)

IamMrH said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> I preordered it a long ago.


There, I fixed your link.

[YOUTUBE]G-ukxgldpOo[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## nilgtx260 (Sep 4, 2011)

I realized that it's time to upgrade after watching first teaser of battlefield 3, it will blow up my whole rig 

BTW nice video tkin....I think MW3 has no chance at all.

what do you guys think ? how much should I get at 1680x1050 ? hardly  10-15 ?


----------



## IamMrH (Sep 4, 2011)

tkin said:


> There, I fixed your link.
> 
> [YOUTUBE]G-ukxgldpOo[/YOUTUBE]





TY...btw dono wat went wrong wit the link. but this trailer looks awesome.they waited for MW3 to release their trailer.Jus like EA tot it blew MW3.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Sep 20, 2011)

Anybody pre-ordered it yet?I am in 2 minds about it,given that I found BC2 mp too hard for my liking.


----------



## hellknight (Sep 20, 2011)

I preordered it when it was of Rs.999 on Flipkart..


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Sep 20, 2011)

Arsenal_Gunners said:


> Anybody pre-ordered it yet?I am in 2 minds about it,given that I found BC2 mp too hard for my liking.



BFBC2 is hard all right. It has weapon recoil and no prone which is a real nightmare. It just takes practice to get used to it. And if by chance BFBC2 was your first MP game, you should've come trained with a little COD4 mp and such.


----------



## macho84 (Sep 20, 2011)

Will My Pc is a fit for the game at full HD decent 20+fps


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Sep 20, 2011)

JojoTheDragon said:


> BFBC2 is hard all right. It has weapon recoil and no prone which is a real nightmare. It just takes practice to get used to it. And if by chance BFBC2 was your first MP game, you should've come trained with a little COD4 mp and such.



I had played TF2 and CS before.Anyway I'll order it.


----------



## Skud (Sep 20, 2011)

The final system requirements have been revealed and they are pretty high:-



> *Minimum*
> 
> OS: Vista Service Pack 2 32-bit
> Processor: 2GHZ Dual Core (Core 2 Duo 2.4GHZ or Athlon x2 2.7GHZ)
> ...




*Source*


----------



## gameranand (Sep 21, 2011)

Oh boy I definetely need new Gaming Rig for this game.


----------



## varunb (Sep 21, 2011)

Preordered the game through EA Origin for Rs 1199 (used a promo code to get the discounted price). This also gave me a wonderful idea regarding obtaining new promo code whenever I need to buy a new game.  The promo code that I used can be used by others also & so that code also helped my friend to get the game at the same discounted price.


----------



## Tachyon1986 (Sep 22, 2011)

Skud said:


> The final system requirements have been revealed and they are pretty high:-
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well, holy ****...looks like I just satisfy the recommended requirements - check my sig.

Now, if only my mobo would return from RMA.....  >_>

And I pre-ordered this too late , Rs.1500/- off Flipkart. Oh well..at least it'll be worth it. Btw , this is day 22 of me without my PC....so hard to stay off games. Now I know how drug addicts really feel when entering rehabilitation clinics.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Sep 22, 2011)

'kin hell
BF3 for 1199 on indiatimes shopping.
Fifa for 799

Ordering them right now.


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Sep 22, 2011)

Skud said:


> The final system requirements have been revealed and they are pretty high:-
> 
> 
> 
> ...



i just need this now -
G-skill F3-10600CL9S-2GBNT
and ofcourse my card back from RMA.


----------



## Skud (Sep 22, 2011)

The graphics looks out of the world. Hope the gameplay would be worth it. haven't played a single game of this series.


----------



## MegaMind (Sep 22, 2011)

Skud said:


> The graphics looks out of the world. Hope the gameplay would be worth it. haven't played a single game of this series.



Seriously, u should play BFBC2...


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Sep 25, 2011)

AMD and Nvidia are releasing BF3 Beta drivers. 
Twitter
Nvidia preparing special drivers for Battlefield 3 beta - Battlefield 3


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Sep 25, 2011)

Cat and Mouse game, it is.


----------



## gameranand (Sep 25, 2011)

JojoTheDragon said:


> Cat and Mouse game, it is.



Good for us. Lets hope they give nice improvements for this game for us.


----------



## cyborg47 (Sep 29, 2011)

Downloading the Beta right now.
cyborg47 is my id.


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Sep 29, 2011)

Played couple of matches. Bad framerates 

Not much of a difference in terms of frames between Ultra and Medium. Never went above 30 in open area. And In ultra.. things drop down to like.. 12fps at times. And I'm running this on a Q8200, HD4890, 4GB DDR2, Win 7 64bit.


Medium(1920x1080):

*i.imgur.com/TDrxq.jpg

Ultra(1920x1080):

*i.imgur.com/gSJGT.jpg

*i.imgur.com/dDKRA.jpg


----------



## Soumik99 (Sep 29, 2011)

Battlefield 3 will need monster rig to run on ultra settings | PC Gamer 
This might help in having an idea about the game's requirements.. i will in no way be able to run in over 1280x768 in medium.. but anyways, will be playing it for sure.


----------



## varunb (Sep 30, 2011)

Caspian border gameplay:

[YOUTUBE]kwJK1KedEPs[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## gameranand (Sep 30, 2011)

Holy mother of god the screenshots are so awesome. I'll only play this one on my new PC next year. LOL


----------



## sxyadii (Oct 1, 2011)

playing BF3 Beta..sharing some screenshot

*lh4.googleusercontent.com/-e9oNAgpXav0/Toc6RkLhuiI/AAAAAAAAAQA/U0ACC3P0ec4/s1152/bf3%2B2011-10-01%2B21-16-49-57.jpg

*lh3.googleusercontent.com/-dTY6po2EU5U/Toc6WeaM0II/AAAAAAAAAQE/6FWSwhCNE8k/s1152/bf3%2B2011-10-01%2B21-17-52-58.jpg

*lh4.googleusercontent.com/-sjMUX2wicm4/Toc6OyYt11I/AAAAAAAAAP8/HzYTvXF9-oI/s1152/bf3%2B2011-10-01%2B21-17-55-59.jpg

*lh3.googleusercontent.com/-IlbpRTd0KXU/Toc6_8MpCcI/AAAAAAAAAQI/C6QqmED4NVQ/s1152/bf3%2B2011-10-01%2B21-20-43-57.bmp


----------



## ico (Oct 5, 2011)

*HARDOCP - Introduction - Battlefield 3 Open Beta Performance and Image Quality*


----------



## Faun (Oct 5, 2011)

*i.imgur.com/Tn5JA.jpg

[YOUTUBE]Ne3LuEUMM-Q[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Soumik99 (Oct 5, 2011)

^^^^ umm.... i still don't understand... is the video showing some bug with the flashlight or is it just the other player who is standing at one place?


----------



## asingh (Oct 6, 2011)

Only U.Dolan can answer that.


----------



## gameranand (Oct 6, 2011)

Looks like a bug to me because flash light don't act that way.


----------



## nilgtx260 (Oct 6, 2011)

guys now you can look at my signature about my rig & comment how much fps should I get? my resolution is 1680x1050

I have read that AMD performance is better in BF3 than NVIDIA HARDOCP - Performance - Battlefield 3 Open Beta Performance and Image Quality


----------



## rajnusker (Oct 6, 2011)

When is BF3 officially releasing?


----------



## nilgtx260 (Oct 6, 2011)

NA October 25, 2011
AUS October 27, 2011
EU October 28, 2011

but this image say different things even old GTX 470 performs better than GTX 560 Ti 

can anyone guide me how to download battlefield 3 beta & get keys? I downloaded origin & it should start download bf3 but how do I get keys ? what do I have to do to play the beta?


----------



## cyborg47 (Oct 6, 2011)

You dont need any sort of key to play the game. Its an open beta, meaning that its open for everybody(not the entire world btw  ).
Just download the game from 'store>free games' in Origin and use your EA id to get into the battlelog and choose the server you want to join from there.
good luck.


----------



## ico (Oct 6, 2011)

nilgtx260 said:


> guys now you can look at my signature about my rig & comment how much fps should I get? my resolution is 1680x1050
> 
> I have read that AMD performance is better in BF3 than NVIDIA HARDOCP - Performance - Battlefield 3 Open Beta Performance and Image Quality


GTX 260 is 55-60% of HD 6870/GTX 560 Ti.

Now you can assume what performance you'll get. 

A quad core processor will also give you a decent boost.



nilgtx260 said:


> but this image say different things even old GTX 470 performs better than GTX 560 Ti


HardOCP is a more reliable site.  Both GTX 470 and 560 Ti perform equivalent. Old fact. 

But GTX 470 was an electric stove. GTX 560 Ti is a great card.


----------



## tkin (Oct 8, 2011)

nilgtx260 said:


> NA October 25, 2011
> AUS October 27, 2011
> EU October 28, 2011
> 
> but this image say different things even old GTX 470 performs better than GTX 560 Ti


50FPS for a GTX580 without AA?? This game better look damn good, I mean Crysis 2(DX11/HdTex) like good.

Damn 100k down the drain and can't get 60FPs without AA......


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Oct 17, 2011)

Darn! I missed the beta. Shyz.


----------



## tkin (Oct 17, 2011)

^^ I never play the beta, it spoils all the fun when the Final version comes out, if you want to play a game, play the correct version.


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Oct 17, 2011)

tkin said:


> ^^ I never play the beta, it spoils all the fun when the Final version comes out, if you want to play a game, play the correct version.



Holy Mother.... is that ye'r upgraded PC?! 580, i7 and all..... darn!

Waitaminute.... was beta even DX11?


----------



## tkin (Oct 17, 2011)

NVIDIAGeek said:


> Holy Mother.... is that ye'r upgraded PC?! 580, i7 and all..... darn!
> 
> Waitaminute.... was beta even DX11?


Yeah, I kinda decided to upgrade my system when you went AWOL, now need MOAR games.

I think beta wasn't dx11, can anyone confirm?


----------



## gameranand (Oct 17, 2011)

NVIDIAGeek said:


> Darn! I missed the beta. Shyz.



And you are back. Good to see you back here.


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Oct 17, 2011)

tkin said:


> Yeah, I kinda decided to upgrade my system when you went AWOL, now need MOAR games.
> 
> I think beta wasn't dx11, can anyone confirm?



You know what, I'm jealous. I admit it. I'm here doin' around 30 fps @ 1440x900 in DX11'd C2.... Wonder whether I can 30-fps-BF3 on Caspian Border w/ 64 players.


----------



## d3p (Oct 17, 2011)

Awesome Gameplay videos, its gonna be a tough competition for COD MW3 on sales part & twice the amount of blood & sweat for gamers to run such kinda games with current GTX 5series & HD 6xxx.

*OT:*


NVIDIAGeek said:


> Darn! I missed the beta. *Shyz.*



Do you know Deutsche  ???


----------



## soumo27 (Oct 17, 2011)

I too missed the beta....Wasn't around TDF for a while...


----------



## tkin (Oct 17, 2011)

NVIDIAGeek said:


> You know what, I'm jealous. I admit it. I'm here doin' around 30 fps @ 1440x900 in DX11'd C2.... Wonder whether I can 30-fps-BF3 on Caspian Border w/ 64 players.


May its time you let go of the processor of yours, you upgraded the GPU to 5850(from 9800GTX+??), did you upgrade the proccy as well?


----------



## soumo27 (Oct 17, 2011)

I wonder how this will run in my rig! 

Can any1 confirm if I can achieve playable FPS (atleast 20) on 1366/768?


----------



## Skud (Oct 17, 2011)

Check for yourself and make a calculated guess:- 


*static.techspot.com/articles-info/448/bench/CPU_02.png


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Oct 17, 2011)

d3p5kor said:


> Awesome Gameplay videos, its gonna be a tough competition for COD MW3 on sales part & twice the amount of blood & sweat for gamers to run such kinda games with current GTX 5series & HD 6xxx.
> 
> *OT:*
> 
> Do you know Deutsche  ???



Ja, mein freund. A little.



tkin said:


> May its time you let go of the processor of yours, you upgraded the GPU to 5850(from 9800GTX+??), did you upgrade the proccy as well?



Ye, I haz now Phenom II X4 955.


----------



## d3p (Oct 17, 2011)

*@SKUD:* Nice piece of info 

*@NvidaGeek:* Das ist gud. *Glück*


----------



## Skud (Oct 17, 2011)

Thanks Debashish.


----------



## Soumik99 (Oct 17, 2011)

Battlefield 3 – PC on Low Settings is Similar to Consoles | EGMNOW
lol.


----------



## Skud (Oct 18, 2011)

Thanks for the share. That console part is something we always know.


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Oct 18, 2011)

d3p5kor said:


> *@SKUD:* Nice piece of info
> 
> *@NvidaGeek:* Das ist gud. *Glück*



Ain't that _gut_? BTW, _was sind sie Herr d3p5kor? Ein Deutsche? Oder ein Inder?_


----------



## gameranand (Oct 18, 2011)

Look at the comments in that link people are fighting over the graphics of the game. LOL


----------



## tkin (Oct 18, 2011)

gameranand said:


> Look at the comments in that link people are fighting over the graphics of the game. LOL


Some people have a lot of idle time on their hands.


----------



## rajnusker (Oct 18, 2011)

Skud said:


> Check for yourself and make a calculated guess:-
> 
> 
> *static.techspot.com/articles-info/448/bench/CPU_02.png



Hmm... 2600k should have performed better :/ Where the beast (990X)? That Llano chip (A8-3850) performed real good.


----------



## Skud (Oct 18, 2011)

Looks like there's some weight behind AMD's claim of better performance in BF3.  This is the beta though.


----------



## Soumik99 (Oct 18, 2011)

DICE and Nvidia are playing a bit of foul-game here... not  in terms of gameplay though, but look they said you will need 2xGTX 580 in SLI to run on  ultra settings well. That means no 2 way crossfire combination can do the same(???),except dual GPU cards that is. It will run fine on crossfire of decent cards too(hd 6970 maybe), but dice isn't telling openly. oh the marketing.


----------



## Skud (Oct 18, 2011)

Pirates strike again:-

*Battlefield 3 is pirated*


----------



## d3p (Oct 18, 2011)

Even though its Pirated, its Sales Chart definitely gonna hit MW3, For Sure



NVIDIAGeek said:


> Ain't that _gut_? BTW, _was sind sie Herr d3p5kor? Ein Deutsche? Oder ein Inder?_



Natürlich bin ich indian. Ich arbeite in Stuttgart, im namen meiner Firma.


----------



## asingh (Oct 18, 2011)

Skud said:


> Pirates strike again:-
> 
> *Battlefield 3 is pirated*



What the heck.........


----------



## gameranand (Oct 18, 2011)

Well it was quite obvious but still this game has ability to sale better than MW3.


----------



## Extreme Gamer (Oct 18, 2011)

*BF3 leaked.*



> DICE’s highly anticipated PC version of Battlefield 3 has appeared on torrent sites which Fudzilla staff never, ever visit.
> 
> The download is 9.96GB in size and is a fully playable version of the shooter's single player campaign.



*fudzilla.com/games/item/24503-battlefield-3-is-pirated


> We’ve been criticised for reporting only console leaks of triple-A games, thus favouring the PC platform. This is not the case as today, we bring you news about a major Battlefield 3 leak. DICE’s highly anticipated PC version of Battlefield 3 has just been leaked to various torrent sites, 12 days before official release.



Battlefield 3 PC Leaked 12 Days Before Official Release | DSOGaming | The Dark Side Of Gaming

Crysis 2 was also leaked. Does that indicate something?


----------



## abhidev (Oct 18, 2011)

a small confusion with the name of this game...this is nothing but battlefield-bad company 2 right?


----------



## Soumik99 (Oct 18, 2011)

d3p5kor said:


> Even though its Pirated, its Sales Chart definitely gonna hit MW3, For Sure
> 
> 
> 
> Natürlich bin ich indian. Ich arbeite in Stuttgart, im namen meiner Firma.



teach me dutch. xD 
Anyways, batman arkham city x360 too was leaked on torrent sites a week before its release. i wonder how pirates get the copy of games before release.


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Oct 18, 2011)

*blogs.battlefield.ea.com/resized-image.ashx/__size/550x0/__key/CommunityServer.Blogs.Components.WeblogFiles/battlefield_5F00_bad_5F00_company/OB_2D00_Stats_2D00_Final.jpg


----------



## d3p (Oct 18, 2011)

Soumik99 said:


> Anyways, batman arkham city x360 too was leaked on torrent sites a week before its release. i wonder how pirates get the copy of games before release.



You can't trust these torrents also sometime, they might some sort of virus. Otherwise someone from the publishing / developing company employee itself would have leaked it. Same case happened with Crysis 2 even & later Crytek confirmed it was not a complete game with lot of bugs on it. May be something similar for these case also.



Soumik99 said:


> teach me dutch. xD



Dutch is the official language of Neitherland [Holland]. 
Deutsche/German is the official language, which i use currently & so far so good i learnt it.

*@NVIDIAGEEK: *Don't convert English to Deutsche directly, like one to one. The whole sentence means nothing, which means the formation itself is wrong. Even Google Translate also translate very bad german.


----------



## Soumik99 (Oct 18, 2011)

lol i was just telling the news.. Batman Arkham City Leaked | Botchweed
 i see.... you know deutsche. nice.


----------



## RCuber (Oct 18, 2011)

Soumik99 said:


> Battlefield 3 – PC on Low Settings is Similar to Consoles | EGMNOW
> lol.



graphics in consoles as in the ones we used to play Contra?


----------



## baccilus (Oct 18, 2011)

Don't worry about it being pirated. It will be difficult for most people to download such a huge game. Moreover it will be a hassle to play it on line. What's the fun in BF3 without the Multiplayer.


----------



## tkin (Oct 18, 2011)

Skud said:


> Pirates strike again:-
> 
> *Battlefield 3 is pirated*


Doesn't matter, pirates can't play MP and its the MP that counts, it will sell really well and a lot, no use pirating games like these(COD, BF3 etc), cause SP is cr@p anyway.


----------



## tkin (Oct 18, 2011)

*Re: BF3 leaked.*

A new strategy perhaps?


----------



## asingh (Oct 18, 2011)

*Re: BF3 leaked.*

*// Moving to BF3 thread
//Moderator*


----------



## abhidev (Oct 19, 2011)

guys pls reply to #439


----------



## Soumik99 (Oct 19, 2011)

this game is battlefield 3, a sequel to battlefield 2. bad company is a different series of games under the same "battlefield" banner(or whatever you call it).


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Oct 19, 2011)

d3p5kor said:


> *@NVIDIAGEEK: *Don't convert English to Deutsche directly, like one to one. The whole sentence means nothing, which means the formation itself is wrong. Even Google Translate also translate very bad german.



I didn't Google Translate it. I have a book to learn German. I've learnt some things from that book. But yeah, you can't learn a language by reading books, you gotta speak w/ people. 

Lucky you, I always dream of working in Germany.


----------



## rajnusker (Oct 21, 2011)

How will my 6870 do with 1080p all maxed out in BF3? Would it lag?


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Oct 21, 2011)

rajnusker said:


> How will my 6870 do with 1080p all maxed out in BF3? Would it lag?



Here, it's bad-ass Russian though, but you can see the benchmarks.


----------



## d3p (Oct 21, 2011)

*Guys, i saw BF3 for PC, XBox hiting the markets yesterday in Stuttgart, Germany.

Believe me the Limited Edition is priced at 50 Euros [~3300], which is completely unaffordable for few of us.

One more thing, I saw MW3 also & that even priced close to BF3 & the sales man was saying MW3 has good sale overall as of now.*


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Oct 22, 2011)

d3p5kor said:


> *Guys, i saw BF3 for PC, XBox hiting the markets yesterday in Stuttgart, Germany.
> 
> Believe me the Limited Edition is priced at 50 Euros [~3300], which is completely unaffordable for few of us.
> 
> One more thing, I saw MW3 also & that even priced close to BF3 & the sales man was saying MW3 has good sale overall as of now.*



Damn.

BTW, people, when can I expect my delivery of BF3 if pre'd from Flipkart? Any guesses?

[YOUTUBE]Q7GVSx7yMaA[/YOUTUBE]

My Gawd!


----------



## asingh (Oct 22, 2011)

After the 28th.


----------



## IamMrH (Oct 24, 2011)

NVIDIAGeek said:


> Damn.
> 
> BTW, people, when can I expect my delivery of BF3 if pre'd from Flipkart? Any guesses?






Flipkart confirmed that its releasing on 25th and it will ship on 25/26.Same confirmed by Game4U.


----------



## tejaslok (Oct 24, 2011)

IamMrH said:


> Flipkart confirmed that its releasing on 25th and it will ship on 25/26.Same confirmed by Game4U.



So will I be getting it on 25th ? or 28th ? i wish i get my hands on it ASAP 


Is this only for me or any one notice "flipkart' changed the release date to 28 from 25 ?


----------



## axes2t2 (Oct 24, 2011)

Whoever is getting this game via pre order please post some multiplayer videos as soon as possible.


----------



## Skud (Oct 24, 2011)

Review scores for PC start pouring:-

Battlefield 3 review scores sneak out - ComputerAndVideoGames.com


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Oct 24, 2011)

CVG - *9.2/10*

*cdn.medialib.computerandvideogames.com/screens/screenshot_269251.jpg

Holy! Yeah, this one's a rocker for sure.


----------



## RCuber (Oct 24, 2011)

Guys, I usually dont play multiplayer games, I heard that Battlefield 3 is better suited for MP, and Single Player campaign is not long enough or not as good as MP etc. Is this true? 

I want to make sure about Single Player campaign before I pick up a copy. 

Off topic: Someone please open a "Best Looking Game" thread ? I think this was discussed before, but not sure if it covered recent games. From the game footage I have seen, BF3 is one of the best looking game out there, I cannot comment if Frostbite 2 Engine is better than Cry Engine 3 as I haven't played BF3 Yet 

Can't wait for the Crysis 2 v/s Battlefield 3 v/s COD:MW3 debate


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Oct 24, 2011)

MP is the main attraction of Bf3 along with jaw-dropping graphics. I can't give you any assurance that the Sp campaign will be awesome but it will surely be a good one.
If you are looking for awesome multiplayer experience then BF3 is the game for you. Also 1.5k for SP only is not worth it IMO. If you get the game, make sure that you play the MP as well. 

And talking about graphics, you can easily rule out Mw3 and C2 from the debate. Period.
Because Mw3 is based on the same crappy engine that they have been using for COD games for years with little improvements.Although, the SP will be kick-ass undoubtedly. And C2, it may look good, but it failed it deliver, both in the SP and MP.


----------



## vickybat (Oct 25, 2011)

I've got to agree with jojo here. What he said is absolutely true. Crysis 2 was nowhere near its predecessor in terms of gameplay, story etc. Though cryengine 3 has tremendous potential , it was implemented half heartedly in crysis 2 to suit consoles whereas BF3 is build for pc from groundup and ported to run on consoles.

Expecting lot more from future iterations of cryengine3. Mw3 on the other hand will have a far better campaign than BF3 but will lose in graphics for sure. MP and graphics are the usp of BF3 and single player campaign is not bad at all.


----------



## tejaslok (Oct 25, 2011)

why are they releasing it on 28th and later on, while the SP is already( cracked by Reloaded and upped in p2p2 world)    yesterday


----------



## mitraark (Oct 25, 2011)

30-40 FPS at 1080p / Medium on 5670 



tejaslok said:


> why are they releasing it on 28th and later on, while the SP is already( cracked by Reloaded and upped in p2p2 world)    yesterday



Released on 25th in many parts of the world. S.korea was playing it as early as 3 PM on 24th.


----------



## ico (Oct 25, 2011)

mitraark said:


> 30-40 FPS at 1080p / Medium on 5670
> 
> 
> 
> Released on 25th in many parts of the world. S.korea was playing it as early as 3 PM on 24th.


That's good. 

Can't wait to play this game. Need to conplete my rig first. Already have HD 6950 2GB, NZXT Tempest Evo and Corsair AX850.  Planning on i5-2500k and Asus P8Z68-V Pro.


----------



## Faun (Oct 25, 2011)

^^ so it begins 



Spoiler



the gaming


----------



## baccilus (Oct 25, 2011)

Will flipkart ship  it on 28th or will it reach us by 28th?


----------



## d3p (Oct 25, 2011)

^ IMO release will take place on 28th Oct & distribution will start from Next Day. So it might require some time to reach end user, as the digital media distribution is very famous in India.


----------



## asingh (Oct 25, 2011)

baccilus said:


> Will flipkart ship  it on 28th or will it reach us by 28th?



They will start the movement on 28th. Not before am sure.


----------



## soumo27 (Oct 25, 2011)

mitraark said:


> 30-40 FPS at 1080p / Medium on 5670
> 
> 
> 
> Released on 25th in many parts of the world. S.korea was playing it as early as 3 PM on 24th.




Awesome....I have 6670...So hoping to get similar performance


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Oct 25, 2011)

> Dear Customer,
> 
> Thank you for the mail.
> 
> ...


Ready to ship.


----------



## RCuber (Oct 25, 2011)

JojoTheDragon said:


> Ready to ship.


You are making me jealous to order a copy!!!


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Oct 25, 2011)

They shipped it. 

EDIT:

Battlefield 3 has a single-player campaign... unfortunately


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Oct 25, 2011)

JojoTheDragon said:


> They shipped it.
> 
> EDIT:
> 
> Battlefield 3 has a single-player campaign... unfortunately



May I know which "shipper"?


----------



## tejaslok (Oct 26, 2011)

JojoTheDragon said:


> Ready to ship.



waiting for the mail from flipkart  The status is "In Stock" for BF3


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Oct 26, 2011)

This game is the best thing I ever saw on a PC. Everything is just way too awesome.


Will be ordering tonight.. from flipkart.


----------



## baccilus (Oct 26, 2011)

Yes it is in stock now. But I think they will only ship it tomorrow because today is Diwali


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Oct 26, 2011)

baccilus said:


> Yes it is in stock now. But I think they will only ship it tomorrow because today is Diwali



If my eyes are right, there's no govt. holiday today.... so, I hope they ship it today 'cause 27 is a govt. holiday.


----------



## axes2t2 (Oct 26, 2011)

Kisko kisko game mila hein??


----------



## s18000rpm (Oct 26, 2011)

What's better combo- i5 & gt540m or i7 & gt540m, for this game. 

planning to buy Asus k53 sv520d laptop.
Max resolution is 1360x760


----------



## cyborg47 (Oct 26, 2011)

i7/GT540m, duh!!


----------



## ico (Oct 26, 2011)

cyborg47 said:


> i7/GT540m, duh!!


err he knows that. 

What he means to ask is...will it be worth going for i7?

I'd say NO if the difference is ~10k. If it's only 3-4k, then it's fine. You are going to be GPU limited anyway.


----------



## s18000rpm (Oct 26, 2011)

hmmm, then i5 it is 
i hope that laptop can give 30+ fps for both BF3 & NFS-TR, since resolution is low.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Oct 26, 2011)

Make sure your arse sticks to me,or you'll find BF3 unplayable irrespective of the config.
I can use someone to fix my tank while I own the other team.


----------



## damngoodman999 (Oct 26, 2011)

can anyone tell me , no problem with the proccy for game ( i use phenom 2 940 @ 3.4ghz with gtx560ti ) ?


----------



## s18000rpm (Oct 26, 2011)

Arsenal_Gunners said:


> Make sure your arse sticks to me,or you'll find BF3 unplayable irrespective of the config.
> I can use someone to fix my tank while I own the other team.



:/
I'll drive, you'll fix /shoot or fo


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Oct 26, 2011)

damngoodman999 said:


> can anyone tell me , no problem with the proccy for game ( i use phenom 2 940 @ 3.4ghz with gtx560ti ) ?



DX11, ultra settings, 1080p, no problems.


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Oct 26, 2011)

This game has lot of lens fare effects. I mean.. they are literally everywhere throughout the game. Reminds me of what JJ Abrams did with Star Trek. And I think Lens Flare is one of the main reason for the game looking this good.


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Oct 26, 2011)

Anybody who ordered from Flipkart got their copy?


----------



## baccilus (Oct 26, 2011)

NVIDIAGeek said:


> Anybody who ordered from Flipkart got their copy?



Lots of people at TE have got it. I think people who ordered it some time back have got it. I ordered it just a day before yesterday.


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Oct 26, 2011)

Haven't received my copy. I hope I get it by 27th.


----------



## baccilus (Oct 26, 2011)

It's being shown as "in stock" in Flipkart. Most will probably get it on 28th.


----------



## varunb (Oct 27, 2011)

Well I & my buddy had got our games through Origin. Initially we faced a lot of problems because of getting kicked from almost everywhere. Turns out that it was punkbuster's problem & many people were facing it. So I had to procure pb from the beta which solved the issue. Other than that, the game's fun. The single player starts off with a bang. The coop missions are like a series of quests which include defending few areas. Completing these quests successfully unlocks the next coop mission. There is no saving in between doing the mission so one has to stay alive & fulfill all the objectives. Only then will you & your partner get to do the next unlocked mission. The multiplayer is where the actual fun is.


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Oct 27, 2011)

baccilus said:


> Lots of people at TE have got it. I think people who ordered it some time back have got it. I ordered it just a day before yesterday.



I pre-ordered it on August 11th, mate. 

Still, I can't wait.....


----------



## soumo27 (Oct 27, 2011)

I ordered from Game4u just because Flipkart has no COD option for Kolkata.. 

Hope my order reaches within this week at least!


----------



## tejaslok (Oct 28, 2011)

the copy is still on the way from mumbai to bangalore, FK told i woul dbe receiving on 29th due to festive season


----------



## RCuber (Oct 28, 2011)

Will there be any low ping servers which Indian players could play in ? Need to confirm before I get my copy..

EDIT: When will the retail copies hit the stores?

Edit 2: Just spoke to Planet M, MG Road, Bangalore, Their stock arrives this evening , and will defensively be available tomorrow morning. Gonna check back with them at 7 PM today


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Oct 28, 2011)

=BFI= community will be hosting 1 or 2 servers in India. Its confirmed but clearance to host will take about a month probably.

BTW, playing the SP, its not nice.


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Oct 28, 2011)

JojoTheDragon said:


> =BFI= community will be hosting 1 or 2 servers in India. Its confirmed but clearance to host will take about a month probably.
> 
> BTW, playing the SP, its not nice.



They say it's better than BC2's, that's good for me. I kinda liked BC2 SP. Anyway, it's shipped just waiting for the delivery. Unfortunately, it'll arrive after I'd have gone. 

See you guys in March.


----------



## Extreme Gamer (Oct 28, 2011)

the SP is only 4-5 hours long.


----------



## damngoodman999 (Oct 28, 2011)

so as for single player the game not worth 1.5K ? as for multiplayer the OLD battlefield 2 servers are lagging in INDIA ! 

can any one say the single player is good enough !


----------



## RCuber (Oct 29, 2011)

^^ I think 1.5K is for the limited edition, retail edition is Rs. 999, a Planet M guy told me this over the phone, im going to pickup the retail edition tomorrow


----------



## Davidboon (Oct 29, 2011)

Letsbuy is shipping the game today, hope to get it by 1st november .


----------



## ico (Oct 29, 2011)

*media.bestofmicro.com/Z/5/313601/original/nvidia%20high%201920.png

*media.bestofmicro.com/Y/N/313583/original/amd%20high%201920.png


----------



## vickybat (Oct 29, 2011)

^^ Yup radeons are performing better than their nvidia counterparts in high settings.
Its the ultra settings where things are reversed.

Its nice that a 5750 is giving 30+ fps in high settings that too in fullhd. My resolution is 1600x900. Expecting better fps numbers.


----------



## ico (Oct 29, 2011)

Ultra is MSAA which might be fixed in next Catalyst updates. 

Buying this game in a day or two.


----------



## vickybat (Oct 29, 2011)

^^ Post screenshots with fraps on once you buy it. Your new rig must be dying to run a game of this level and magnitude.


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Oct 29, 2011)

I get to pawn ico in bf3. Yipeee! 


ps: ico,check your bank a/c balance. I've just cashed it with 1.5k d0llars. So make me look good, k?


----------



## RCuber (Oct 29, 2011)

I picked up the Limited Edition Copy today. Rs. 1,499/-


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Oct 29, 2011)

^ add me to your friend's list my origin and battlelog IDs are both : JojoTheDragon
And congratz.


----------



## RCuber (Oct 29, 2011)

1st WTF! Moment, No proper mapping for my Xbox 360 controller  .

EDIT: My keyboard is completely useless when it comes to games as my keyboard has a issues with continuous key press. So basically if I don't get the mapping right or a new keyboard, I wont be able to play the game properly.


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Oct 29, 2011)

BFBC2 didn't come with proper x360 controller mapping as well. 
The game is best played on pc with kbd+mouse anyway. Buy a keyboard mate. 
Logitech ones are cheap and good.


----------



## RCuber (Oct 30, 2011)

JojoTheDragon said:


> BFBC2 didn't come with proper x360 controller mapping as well.
> The game is best played on pc with kbd+mouse anyway. Buy a keyboard mate.
> Logitech ones are cheap and good.



Some how I figured out the controls and now I am comfortable with it  , but in some cases where we require to use a certain key/mouse button combination like jumping out of the train in the first mission requires the actual button/key to be pressed. Looks like I can live with that for the moment   check this thread for the keyboard problem I had faced

Now to the game. 
SP Campaign: 
I started playing at about 10.30 PM today on easy. I am currently playing Night Shift , and I guess there is only three more levels to go. . So basically all who warned me were right.. The campaign is extremely short and too easy even for a complete casual gamer like me. One might get a little extra time by playing the highest difficulty level, but still the SP is pretty straight forward. To be frank i'm very disappointed with the SP. 

Graphics: 
The graphics is very good except for the MSAA issue with ATI cards. I have a  MSI 6850 Cyclone, and was playing at 1080p with 4x MSAA, framerates were about 32 FPS Tops, but during explosions framerate totally drops (like 2-3 ) for a couple of seconds, turning MSAA game me much playable framerates. But 1680x1050 with 2xMSAA also gave me playable framerates. Will give correct details tomorrow  

MP: 
I just logged into some random server to test the MP and got into a building spawn point. I came out of the building and I got shot , I got 200 points and a "TEAM DEATHMATCH RIBBON" for getting killed LOL. This will be the first time ever I will be playing any kind of MP game  , feeling as if I am Po from Kung Fu panda, getting his arse kicked during the first test inside the Training Center . God .. im gonna get killed in the MP a lot!! 

@All Causal Gamers: if you want a SP game then this is not the game , get something else or watch the walkthrough by IGN. 

BTW did you guys get your copies from Flipkart?

More updates tomorrow .


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Oct 30, 2011)

I got my copy from flipkart allright. 

And I too got pawned like a headless chicken during my initial BFBC2 days. I get pawned now in BF3 as well. It takes practice to get used to it and it takes a whole lot more to pawn others. See ya in the battlefield soldier. 

[Various] Battlefield 3 outrage in Germany - Overclock.net - Overclocking.net


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Oct 30, 2011)

^ Same experience with BFBC2. Didn't have a clue whats going on until couple of 10's of deaths.


----------



## rajnusker (Oct 31, 2011)

Been playing BF3 at high settings (V-sync off) on my rig, getting around 45 FPS.. I am on 10.11 Catalyst. The  game doesn't seem to lag at all.. the gameplay is just as good as Black Ops, atleast in Single Player.


----------



## Sarath (Oct 31, 2011)

Buy Battlefield 3 PC Limited Edition with offers at Best Price in India - Also find Specifications, Photos, Features & Reviews

Check the offer


----------



## cyborg47 (Oct 31, 2011)

Got my limited edition copy just now, for rs.999/-


----------



## sxyadii (Nov 1, 2011)

Get BF3 Server info - Battlefield 3 Server List | Search Bf3 Stats, Rankings, and Banners - Game Tracker


----------



## Davidboon (Nov 1, 2011)

Got my copy right now from letsbuy , its not a steel-case edition though   , which servers do u all guys play ?


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Nov 1, 2011)

Got mine from flipkart, today. Sweet. Sad that I already completed the SP campaign.


----------



## RCuber (Nov 1, 2011)

Playing MP, its Excellent!! Played only a couple of maps and all are very good. Caspian Border my favorite  , I have tried Rush, Conquest and DM. DM is fun, just kill kill kill  and or getting killed in my case


----------



## ithehappy (Nov 1, 2011)

Just started. How can I adjust each settings in Video? Playing on Ultra but don't wanna keep AA on...
Fantastic game anyway. I am mostly liking the Audio surroundings, its so real


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Nov 1, 2011)

^ Switch to "Custom" in the graphics menu and set your own settings.


----------



## ithehappy (Nov 1, 2011)

JojoTheDragon said:


> ^ Switch to "Custom" in the graphics menu and set your own settings.


Oh God!
Thanx anyway.


----------



## cyborg47 (Nov 2, 2011)

Not really happy with the critics and few gamers dissing out the Single Player for being too easy, short and more importantly - being similar to Call of Duty's SP  . 
Played the SP for about an Hour, reached the middle of the second level(Fault Line).
Things that I liked, the graphics(obviously), sound is mind blowing(wish I had a 7.1 setup), huge levels, and the health is kinda low compared to the other military shooters(on Hard difficulty), 4-5 bullets and you're down! 
Its all Linear for most of the time, and a lot of scripted sequences, which are not bad at all IMO. But it does not force you to a stay in a single place, probably because of the bigger level size.
To sum it up, the most balanced Single Player campaign for a military shooter till now, and will probably remain so, coz mw3 will be the same thing again. Play it on hard, you ll understand what I mean 

Yet to start the MP(shame on me!  )


----------



## ithehappy (Nov 2, 2011)

Really nice game, as I said, I just love the realistic surroundings of audio, especially on War mode. Graphics are great too. Playing on Normal, I'd say its definitely harder than other same category SP shooters out there. Not that much hard on PC. So far I am really impressed.
On the 'Comrade' level now, don't know how long to finish....I hope it's long enough to keep me entertained


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Nov 2, 2011)

Got the game,popped in the DVD,couldn't wait to start 












472 mb update


----------



## axes2t2 (Nov 2, 2011)




----------



## RCuber (Nov 2, 2011)

BTW . there are 7 Weapons which can be unlocked in CO-OP and once unlocked they will be available in MP, 
Time to make new friends... Hello, I'm Charan


----------



## hellknight (Nov 2, 2011)

Got the Limited Edition pack yesterday.. awesome steel case was also given with it.. Had dinner, wanted to play but the damn 470 MB update was there.. Have been playing SP since this evening.. The story is not that good..


----------



## asingh (Nov 3, 2011)

Finally after having this thing installed on my system over a week, got a chance to click on the icon. Played 10-15 minutes of the SP. Some initial impressions

*The cut scenes are impressive and are integrated within the action.
*The face and character decals are extremely enhanced -- I could see green eye pigment. Which is just amazing.
*The game play is fluid and quite close to real life play.
*Team movement is good and coordinated.
*Weapon recoil is slightly less, and they do not feel that meaty. Though I have not encountered many so early in the game.
*Music is excellent and has a pulse.
*The FB engine really really shines. Buildings are detailed and finite.
*The AI seems watered down, similar to Cry 2 -- but again too early for me to have any commitments here.

The game is not using my first accelerator at all. Guess will need to move to 11.9 & CAP 10.0 tomorrow. Uses a whooping 2.2GB of hardware RAM though. Amazing.


----------



## Zangetsu (Nov 3, 2011)

guys is the graphics comparable to Crysis 2 mod engine?


----------



## axes2t2 (Nov 3, 2011)

Anyone played multipayer ?


----------



## asingh (Nov 3, 2011)

^^
Better, and less of the darn bloom and flicker.


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Nov 3, 2011)

if you enable 'high' in 'Graphics Quality', which AA options are chosen by default?


----------



## RCuber (Nov 3, 2011)

looks like AMD Catalyst 11.10 is out, and should have fixed the MSAA issues. any one checked it ?


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Nov 3, 2011)

Jaskanwar Singh said:


> if you enable 'high' in 'Graphics Quality', which AA options are chosen by default?



High preset will set PostAA to high and DeferredAA to none.



Charan said:


> looks like AMD Catalyst 11.10 is out, and should have fixed the MSAA issues. any one checked it ?



New driver fixes the open beta issues. The game was out last week. So, I guess they fixed the issues and would have submitted it for WHQL. I guess it will take another update to fix the issues with the retail version of the game..


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Nov 3, 2011)

Thanks vamsi.

Charan 4xMSAA = FXAA HIGH for quality. So just set post AA to high and enjoy!


----------



## ico (Nov 3, 2011)

asingh said:


> The game is not using my first accelerator at all. Guess will need to move to 11.9 & CAP 10.0 tomorrow. Uses a whooping 2.2GB of hardware RAM though. Amazing.


Move to Catalyst 11.10 with 11.9 CAP4. 

*ATI Radeonâ„¢ Video Card Drivers*


----------



## asingh (Nov 3, 2011)

^^
Will tonight.


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Nov 3, 2011)

The issue that is bothering me most is, over scanning. Hope they will fix it soon.


----------



## ithehappy (Nov 3, 2011)

Finished. Really short story.
Is there a way to see how long I played for?


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Nov 3, 2011)

This is nuts.. after applying official 11.10 drivers.. the game now resets the overscan setting of the whole desktop. Instead of fixing it.. they made it even worse.


@ithehappy, Sadly.. NO.


----------



## Tachyon1986 (Nov 3, 2011)

Got my copy yesterday, single player was boring so I switched to multiplayer. Played till 5 am in the morning , and then woke up at 11 am to get ready for work  

Btw guys, if you want decent low ping servers to play - In the Server browser, search for "Fragnetics" . I get around 70-100 ms ping to them, they're based in Singapore.

*Edit* : Had a graphical glitch with my GTX 560Ti , there was no ground , almost as if you were walking on a mirror. Updating to the latest drivers fixed it.

And of course, I got pwned relentlessly early on. Camping in this game really spoils the fun. But I love how you get points for providing suppression fire and lots of other tiny extras.


----------



## macho84 (Nov 3, 2011)

Hi guys i got my copy today and totally fedup with the way EA is distributing the game. 

Cons

The game need to connect online even after activation for playing single player or campaign mode. Which is totally unacceptable . As single player is independent of Internet.

Second i was pushed to download 500 mb data of update on a newly launched game which i cant skip it even though it was for multiplayer fix and features. As i was trying to launch for single player.


I need to know if i can play with out the browser launch ie offline mode for single player. I dont like this way. What if i had issues with net or people dont have internet for some time period.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Nov 3, 2011)

The MP is great except for random disconnects.


----------



## asingh (Nov 3, 2011)

Well put on 10.4 plus the new CAP. BF3 is not even launching now.


----------



## RCuber (Nov 3, 2011)

^^ What?


----------



## macho84 (Nov 4, 2011)

Any one can help to play without net on sp mode


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Nov 4, 2011)

HARDOCP - Image Quality - Battlefield 3 Single Player Performance and IQ Review
*www.hardocp.com/images/articles/1320203990wggDqWGb3l_7_3_l.png



> In this comparison, FXAA High is on the left and 4X MSAA is on the right. After viewing the full-size image, most gamers should immediately see how much smoother FXAA looks than MSAA. The lamp-posts are smoother. The buildings are smoother. The archway over the scene is smoother. The edges of the cars on the bottom are smoother. The one thing that looks worse with FXAA than MSAA is the top edge of the weapon sight at the very bottom of the frame.
> 
> On the MSAA side, the light posts are jagged. The trees look terrible. There is a large amount of visible aliasing around the cars in the bottom of the frame. The concertina wire in front of the cars looks extremely jagged. Granted, razor wire is supposed to be sharp, but I don't think this is what they had in mind. On the other hand, the weapon sight does look a little nicer with MSAA.


.............


----------



## RCuber (Nov 4, 2011)

^^ Thanks for sharing the link  

BTW MP is darn addictive 

EDIT: A Indian server is online, ping is about >120 , Just search for India in Battlelog.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Nov 4, 2011)

Think I am nearing the end of SP.It is pretty decent but you get the feeling of 'Been there done that'.CoD has set the bar pretty high in that respect.


----------



## gameranand (Nov 4, 2011)

macho84 said:


> Any one can help to play without net on sp mode



No there is no way but you can go other way because you have bought game so you can do whatever you want.


----------



## Skud (Nov 4, 2011)

Can't vouch for this, but interested gamers may want to have a look:-

*Want To Play Battlefield 3 Without Origin? Do This!*


----------



## macho84 (Nov 4, 2011)

How long is the SP mode. How many levels can any one post it here.


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Nov 4, 2011)

Charan said:


> ^^ Thanks for sharing the link



you are welcome.


----------



## ithehappy (Nov 4, 2011)

macho84 said:


> How long is the SP mode. How many levels can any one post it here.





> Semper Fidelis
> Operation Swordbreaker
> Uprising
> Going Hunting
> ...


Very short game


----------



## hellknight (Nov 5, 2011)

To all the multiplayers, at what speed are you connected to the servers?


----------



## gameranand (Nov 5, 2011)

People are getting 100-150 ping rates if you refer to previous posts.


----------



## ico (Nov 5, 2011)

Installing BF3.

Post your Origin accounts. Let's add each other.

Mine is *gbullet500*.


----------



## RCuber (Nov 5, 2011)

@ico Added. 
Mine is RCuber


----------



## ico (Nov 5, 2011)

Confirmed.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Nov 5, 2011)

gunnersaurus1


----------



## ico (Nov 5, 2011)

weird it says Opera not supported then works fine.
*i.imgur.com/QGv8m.jpg

and no in-game server browser? why do I have to join a game server through a web browser? 
*i.imgur.com/LlrZP.jpg


----------



## macho84 (Nov 5, 2011)

Hi guys iam in Comrades. Capturing the alba guy. Not sure why it happens all the time. I am not sure the mele combo keys. Its not clear or something.

Here is the thing i am in the station behind him and trying to catch him by counter attacking. Here the screen turns black while fighting no matter wat i do i cant get him kicked. I can see the black turns after the train passes. Any help would be appreciated. Now i am at 11.10. Should i change back to 11.9

My ID Mondenath


----------



## ico (Nov 5, 2011)

^ stick to Catalyst 11.10. Working fine for me.


----------



## macho84 (Nov 5, 2011)

Any walkthrough for the level i am facing.


----------



## RCuber (Nov 5, 2011)

macho84 said:


> Any walkthrough for the level i am facing.



Battlefield 3 - YouTube


----------



## macho84 (Nov 5, 2011)

I got through it . thanks any way.


----------



## RCuber (Nov 6, 2011)

Anyone facing a issue where Origin crashes on login?
I am facing this issue from yesterday evening. Only solution I fond in BF3 forum is to make Origin offline once its loaded. You have to do it quickly before the Chat Panel loads. This is shown in the attached image.
*img256.imageshack.us/img256/7936/origincrash.jpg

Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## hellknight (Nov 6, 2011)

Add me.. I'm tarun_hellknight


----------



## RCuber (Nov 6, 2011)

^^ Added in BattleLog, I cant do that in Origin cause of the above stated issue. 

BTW if any one added me in Origin, then please add me in BattleLog.


----------



## ico (Nov 7, 2011)

By crash you mean "Origin has stopped working" ??

I am facing that issue now. 

and yes, your fix works for me. 

---

Not able to launch BF3 from the browser.  Sigh, damn this shite. 

Origin keeps on crashing. I try to quickly set to "offlline" but the game doesn't start. That stops Origin's crash problem though.

anyhow, the guy responsible for a web-based game launcher deserves to be shot dead.


----------



## RCuber (Nov 7, 2011)

ico said:


> By crash you mean "Origin has stopped working" ??
> 
> I am facing that issue now.
> 
> ...



Launch Origin and go offline, then open browser and visit BattleLog Website

This works for me .


----------



## ico (Nov 7, 2011)

^^

So..here's the thing:

1) You Click on BF3 icon.
2) Origin starts up.
3) Fires up your web browser and you get automatically logged into Battlelog.
4) Then you fire up SP, MP or co-op from there.

90% of the time, I am not getting past step 2. I get past step 2 if I follow Charan's fix. And 100% of the time, I the game is not launching from the browser.

I have tried with Firefox and Opera.



Charan said:


> Launch Origin and go offline, then open browser and visit BattleLog Website
> 
> This works for me .


I am now doing exactly what you said. Will report in a while.

*Thanks a lot>   * It worked.


----------



## baccilus (Nov 7, 2011)

Can you play online with the no-origin crack that has released for the legit BF3 players? That, is for people who have bought the game but are having issues with Origin.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Nov 7, 2011)

BF3 launcher is pretty clumsy but works for me.Would have still preferred vanilla ingame MP menus though.


----------



## Digital Fragger (Nov 7, 2011)

i'm not going to buy it, if this isn't on steam. i'll get mw3 for christmas.


----------



## Tachyon1986 (Nov 7, 2011)

Btw guys, my origin ID is TTachyon1986 . That's two Ts. See you in-game!


----------



## RCuber (Nov 7, 2011)

Physical Warfare Pack - Is it only for Limited Edition *Pre-Orders*?

EDIT: 
I think Its time to create a TDF Platoon


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Nov 7, 2011)

^ You said it. I'm on it. TDF Platoon coming up..


There is already a TDF clan. I think it some german clan or did someone from here created it ?


----------



## RCuber (Nov 8, 2011)

JojoTheDragon said:


> ^ You said it. I'm on it. TDF Platoon coming up..
> 
> 
> There is already a TDF clan. I think it some german clan or did someone from here created it ?



May be TDFIndia will be better 
BTW.. you haven't added me in BattleLog..


----------



## soumo27 (Nov 9, 2011)

Well started playing this.

And, in the 2nd level, game was stuttering  (high settings)

What I did was, went to task manager and set affinity to 1 core and process priority to realtime...Afetr this game is running very smooth indeed. But now I am getting sounds, which are pretty disturbing. Too many echos, sound repetition, audio vanishing, no musics at times, etc...

Any fixes?


----------



## RCuber (Nov 9, 2011)

Couple of days ago, I was drinking some tea with my colleagues in our office roof top and I happened to a military helicopter pass by, immediately the only sound I heard in my head was the Laser Targeting in BF3 . My friends were wondering why on earth was I grinning so much


----------



## soumo27 (Nov 9, 2011)

Edit: Problem Solved. Dunno how, but it happened automatically. Game is running butter smooth again. 
Just finished Level 3/ omg it was amazing...


----------



## RCuber (Nov 10, 2011)

Guys, Can server connectivity issues cause frame drops? I have observed that in some servers I cannot get decent frame rates, in fact at some parts of the maps the game becomes unplayable. This is only in some servers, rest are fine. I usually play only on servers with <100ms ping . Anyone else faced such issue?


----------



## Skud (Nov 10, 2011)

Get this:- 


*Battlefield 4 confirmed*


Here's the twitter feed:- *twitter.com/#!/bwinfrey/status/134083231569035264


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Nov 10, 2011)

> Electronic Arts’ President Gibeau has confirmed that Battlefield 4 is coming during a keynote speech at the University of Southern California. While the news comes as no real surprise, it does confirm what we pretty much knew.
> 
> No dates or specifics were given on when we might expect it to show up. *We do expect to see more releases in the Battlefield franchise on a quicker basis in the future,* however. Now, if we only could have gotten him to confirm the new Burnout title.


God save BF if this holds true.


----------



## Skud (Nov 10, 2011)

Definitely they want to emulate COD.


----------



## ico (Nov 11, 2011)

*PETA condemns rat stabbing in Battlefield 3 | Stuff.co.nz*


> Animal rights activist group PETA has accused Battlefield 3 developer DICE of encouraging cruelty towards animals.
> 
> The group's German office has issued a press release condemning the optional stabbing of a rat in the third mission of the singleplayer campaign.
> 
> ...


----------



## Skud (Nov 11, 2011)

ROFLMAO. We need to stab these activists instead.


----------



## baccilus (Nov 11, 2011)

That Rat was biting me, what was I supposed to do ?


----------



## RCuber (Nov 11, 2011)

AFAIK Most US Marines are trained on survival skills including capturing small animals and cooking it and eating it. Please correct me if I am wrong. Also Discovery has a program Man vs Wild which shows the host eat different kind of insects and what not!!


----------



## Skud (Nov 11, 2011)

Eating is OK, killing is not. Otherwise, we have to say veggies are one of the main contributors towards environmental pollution. 


BTW, even Indian Army are trained on similar survival skills.


----------



## RCuber (Nov 11, 2011)

Anyway, what happened to the TDF Platoon?


----------



## d3p (Nov 11, 2011)

ico said:


> *PETA condemns rat stabbing in Battlefield 3 | Stuff.co.nz*



These Germans have lot of problems with BF3 it seems. First they complained about Origin, then Cruelty on RAT.

<<<< *WTF !* >>>>


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Nov 11, 2011)

The game also gives you an option to run human beings under a tank.Funny they have no problem with that.


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Nov 11, 2011)

Charan said:


> Anyway, what happened to the TDF Platoon?



Hands full with TE Platoon. 
can ya open the platoon ?


----------



## northzone13 (Nov 11, 2011)

How is the multiplayer experience of BF3 on xbox 360 ppl? I am about to get my 360 in a few days and would certainly be buying this gem of a game. Is the online experience in BF3 smooth ?


----------



## RCuber (Nov 11, 2011)

JojoTheDragon said:


> Hands full with TE Platoon.
> can ya open the platoon ?



im not experienced enough to handle this  , this is my first MP


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Nov 11, 2011)

Actually, its quite easy. Just go to the Platoon page, create the platoon, let it be known to the digitians. Visit the platoons once a day, and accept the new members.


----------



## RCuber (Nov 11, 2011)

northzone13 said:


> How is the multiplayer experience of BF3 on xbox 360 ppl? I am about to get my 360 in a few days and would certainly be buying this gem of a game. Is the online experience in BF3 smooth ?



MP in Xbox360 is limited to 24 players, the Maps is limited cause of the lesser number of players, but Airspace is the larger, I don't think there will be any compromise in the FUN factor. Go ahead and buy it with your Xbox 360 .


----------



## gameranand (Nov 11, 2011)

northzone13 said:


> How is the multiplayer experience of BF3 on xbox 360 ppl? I am about to get my 360 in a few days and would certainly be buying this gem of a game. Is the online experience in BF3 smooth ?



Buy console version if you can play fps on console because for me its a hard *****.


----------



## hellknight (Nov 13, 2011)

Ok how many of you are on multiplayer regularly?


----------



## RCuber (Nov 13, 2011)

hellknight said:


> Ok how many of you are on multiplayer regularly?



I do


----------



## hellknight (Nov 13, 2011)

This Operation Metro map is awesome.. loving it..


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Nov 13, 2011)

The chokepoint on the stairs provide for some good fighting


----------



## icebags (Nov 13, 2011)

what configuration you guys are having for bf3 ? i was thinking if it can run in my system (check my siggy) @ moderate settings and can provide some decent frame rates. i will also upgrade to a full hd monitor soon, so thinking if upgrade is a must for my system or not .....


----------



## RCuber (Nov 13, 2011)

BTW how to melee kill using the controller? RB just swipes the knife, while trying to melee I always get killed


----------



## hellknight (Nov 13, 2011)

No idea about the controller.. I'm playing with the mouse.. although I have XBox 360 controller..


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Nov 13, 2011)

No use of a controller on BF3 PC.Suicidal.


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Nov 13, 2011)

I have played with controller for a while. Only advantage being you can lay back and play and force feedback (Given that you like it). But, Not recommendable over mouse&KB.


----------



## Digital Fragger (Nov 14, 2011)

i thought i would never buy it, if it's not on steam. i thought mw3 would keep me engaged, so no bf3.
but, i bought this due to the hype and mw3 being so pricey. not understanding what this origin is all about. 
hmm just entered my code, re-deemed, also re-deemed alienware dog tag code. what to do now? i never played bf game and origin. this crap asking me to upgrade my os. i'm on win xp.


----------



## hellknight (Nov 14, 2011)

^^Yup it will not work on Windows XP.. It requires DX 10.. On the other hand, please don't use profanity..


----------



## Digital Fragger (Nov 14, 2011)

hellknight said:


> ^^Yup it will not work on Windows XP.. It requires DX 10.. On the other hand, please don't use profanity..



ok. edited.


----------



## Tachyon1986 (Nov 14, 2011)

Digital Fragger said:


> i thought i would never buy it, if it's not on steam. i thought mw3 would keep me engaged, so no bf3.
> but, i bought this due to the hype and mw3 being so pricey. not understanding what this origin is all about.
> hmm just entered my code, re-deemed, also re-deemed alienware dog tag code. what to do now? i never played bf game and origin. this crap asking me to upgrade my os. i'm on win xp.



Honestly, I can't sympathize with you there. You should have checked the minimum requirements more properly, so you would have known of the OS upgrade. Besides that , it's a great purchase but don't expect MW style gameplay. It's more realistic in BF , if you've never played the series before.

From what I've seen regarding user feedback of MW3 , it's not really much of an improvement over MW2 and is pretty much the same game. Well, I won't know for sure until I've tried it.

And cheers for *Operation Metro* , bloodiest map ever. Seine Crossing is also one of my favourites , and Tehran Highway is a sniper's haven.


----------



## RCuber (Nov 14, 2011)

I ordered a "Deluxe Mouse Mat" from SnapFish, I used a Battlefield 3 image from the internet. Damage Rs. 251 inclusive of Shipping charges and Service Tax. I ordered this on 11th night and I got it today  

*img339.imageshack.us/img339/5681/58773919.jpg

*img856.imageshack.us/img856/7729/37065153.jpg

Uploaded with ImageShack.us

These photos looks blurry but the mouse pad actually looks good. Go ahead Order your own.

PS: Razer Scarab Battlefield 3 Mouse pads costs $39.99


----------



## baccilus (Nov 14, 2011)

icebags said:


> what configuration you guys are having for bf3 ? i was thinking if it can run in my system (check my siggy) @ moderate settings and can provide some decent frame rates. i will also upgrade to a full hd monitor soon, so thinking if upgrade is a must for my system or not .....



You will do better than you expect. I was playing on an HD4670 earlier and it was still playable. You wont be able to play above  your current resolution though.


----------



## icebags (Nov 14, 2011)

baccilus said:


> You will do better than you expect. I was playing on an HD4670 earlier and it was still playable. You wont be able to play above  your current resolution though.


thankss for your reply.

but, well, now the bad thing is, i found out about it's vista / 7 hunger as well. even that windows 7 home basic costs 5.5k and with windows 7 it will probably require 4 gb memory, i think that's too much for just playing a single game. 

my system is still good for most of the games out there, so, may be i will wait some more time till i feel to upgrade my system. may be 1 yr or so.

see you later bf3.


----------



## hellknight (Nov 14, 2011)

Mods.. can you please post the names & the Origin handles in the front page of this thread?


----------



## aaronbrako (Nov 15, 2011)

Hey, I dont post here much but could sure use some friends in battlolog. I added most of ull on origin, do I have to do it on battlelog as well ?


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Nov 15, 2011)

^I'm afraid so. 

It would be so good if we had a platoon.


----------



## hellknight (Nov 15, 2011)

I seem to have unlocked some upgrades like laser sight, handles etc but they don't seem to be there on my weapons.. Am I doing something wrong?

Edit:- We have a platoon, TDFIndia..


----------



## RCuber (Nov 16, 2011)

^^ you need to customize the weapons in the main screen.


----------



## hellknight (Nov 16, 2011)

^You mean inside the game or on www.battlelog.battlefielld.com ?


----------



## cyborg47 (Nov 16, 2011)

You can customize the weapons in-game.
Before deploying into the battlefield, click on the customize button.


----------



## RCuber (Nov 16, 2011)

hellknight said:


> ^You mean inside the game or on www.battlelog.battlefielld.com ?



No one replied? :O 

after you start the game on a selected server there is a option called "Customize" click on that and you will be able to customize the weapons and  vehicles. the customization is pretty straight forward. have a look at this beta footage. 

[YOUTUBE]J1vZBwEr52c[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Nov 16, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]Dj_17Uvfwes[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## RCuber (Nov 16, 2011)

^^ LOL was great!!


----------



## topgear (Nov 20, 2011)

started playing this and this somewhat feels like CoD MW series though the gameplay in BF3 is better


----------



## s18000rpm (Nov 20, 2011)

Arsenal_Gunners said:


> [YOUTUBE]Dj_17Uvfwes[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Nov 20, 2011)

Operation s18


----------



## Extreme Gamer (Nov 20, 2011)

WTF lol. Epic vid.


----------



## Deleted member 26636 (Nov 20, 2011)

topgear said:


> started playing this and this somewhat feels like CoD MW series though the gameplay in BF3 is better



Agreed... BF3 is better than MW 3


----------



## ithehappy (Nov 20, 2011)

topgear said:


> started playing this and this somewhat feels like CoD MW series though the gameplay in BF3 is much better


Looks good now


----------



## s18000rpm (Nov 20, 2011)

Arsenal_Gunners said:


> Operation s18




your user name suits better.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Nov 20, 2011)

s18000rpm said:


> your user name suits better.



Ok then these are for you.
[YOUTUBE]BADJhIXiS4g[/YOUTUBE]
[YOUTUBE]FV4LDCgWMdI[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## s18000rpm (Nov 20, 2011)

go nade yourself.
oh wait, you're prolly doing that.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Nov 20, 2011)

Thankfully 'nades rarely kill you in this game.


----------



## RCuber (Nov 20, 2011)

BTW .. in Operation Metro Conquest.. the team which gets Bravo Point wins  , its a darn bloody map  ..


----------



## topgear (Nov 21, 2011)

himadri_sm said:


> Agreed... BF3 is better than MW 3





ithehappy said:


> Looks good now



paused BF3 gameplay for couple of days for testing purposes and to play MW3 - from today I'll start playing BF3 again


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Nov 21, 2011)

About done with Night Shift Mission in the SP Campaign. Any idea how many missions left from hereon.


----------



## ithehappy (Nov 21, 2011)

JojoTheDragon said:


> About done with Night Shift Mission in the SP Campaign. Any idea how many missions left from hereon.


Posted earlier..


> Semper Fidelis
> Operation Swordbreaker
> Uprising
> Going Hunting
> ...



BTW- Where are the *save games* located? Anyone knows?


----------



## tkin (Nov 21, 2011)

Hey, is it my system or is the mouse control in this game not smooth, I can't explain it with words, but the mouse control feels different, not as smooth as borderlands or Rage or even Crysis 2 was.


----------



## topgear (Nov 22, 2011)

I'm on the *Kaffarov* mission now


----------



## baccilus (Nov 22, 2011)

tkin said:


> Hey, is it my system or is the mouse control in this game not smooth, I can't explain it with words, but the mouse control feels different, not as smooth as borderlands or Rage or even Crysis 2 was.



I think they have some mouse control fix in the patch this week.

Only some people are facing the negative acceleration issue that you are facing. Here is the official announcement:


> "You’ll see improved polish, stability, weapons balancing, squad control functionality, user interface enhancements, and several feature enhancements that address feedback the community has provided to date—*plus we’re removing the so called 'negative mouse acceleration' that some of you have experienced*."


Source


----------



## GhorMaanas (Nov 22, 2011)

hi,

has anyone here faced a bug where, during the sniping mission with cole, you enter a building, and cole asks you to finish off a PLR guard by sneaking from behind, and as you're approaching him, you drop to the ground dead as if you had a heart attack ! i tried searching for a solution on the net, but just found 3 vids on youtube depicting the scene, but with no comments on any of them ! have a look :

Battefield 3 - Blackburn has heart attack! (Funny Bug/Glitch) - YouTube

any solution to this ? waiting for the patch, but dont know would it address the issue.


----------



## Zangetsu (Nov 22, 2011)

^^lol  thats funny


----------



## baccilus (Nov 22, 2011)

BF3 patch coming today with following fixes:


> General performance and loading time improvements
> • "Black Screen" fix for an issue occurring on some PC configurations
> • Stereo and rendering support for Nvidia and AMD graphics cards
> • Fixed several crashes that occurred when joining multiplayer and co-op sessions
> ...



Source


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Nov 22, 2011)

^^Sounds great.All the little troubles I was having are covered there.


----------



## tkin (Nov 22, 2011)

GhorMaanas said:


> hi,
> 
> has anyone here faced a bug where, during the sniping mission with cole, you enter a building, and cole asks you to finish off a PLR guard by sneaking from behind, and as you're approaching him, you drop to the ground dead as if you had a heart attack ! i tried searching for a solution on the net, but just found 3 vids on youtube depicting the scene, but with no comments on any of them ! have a look :
> 
> ...


I suffered the same issue, you have to attack him as soon as the prompt on the screen appears(press LMB for stealth kill), if you don't and get too close he is supposed to attack you and kill you but the animation never takes place and you get a "heart attack" instead. One of the worst QA I had ever seen for a game.


----------



## ithehappy (Nov 22, 2011)

Someone?


> BTW- Where are the *save games* located? Anyone knows?


----------



## tkin (Nov 22, 2011)

ithehappy said:


> Someone?


My Documents?


----------



## ithehappy (Nov 22, 2011)

Only Screenshot and Settings are there!


----------



## tkin (Nov 22, 2011)

ithehappy said:


> Only Screenshot and Settings are there!


The settings folder has some big files in them, named profile or something, it could be the save game, just remove them from there and see if that's it.


----------



## RCuber (Nov 24, 2011)

Creativity !! 
[YOUTUBE]FwNxtVp4qog[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Nov 25, 2011)

^^Wow..!! That's great


----------



## topgear (Nov 25, 2011)

completed the game - the story felt somehow realistic and serious compared to BFBC2 - the gameplay is also good but sometime it was really hard to see in the dark - on normal difficulty this game is moderate ( read better than CoD MW3 ) and the ending is also good if not great IMO - I would give this one 8/10 - Will play it once more in Hard mode for some real challenge


----------



## GhorMaanas (Nov 25, 2011)

tkin said:


> I suffered the same issue, you have to attack him as soon as the prompt on the screen appears(press LMB for stealth kill), if you don't and get too close he is supposed to attack you and kill you but the animation never takes place and you get a "heart attack" instead. One of the worst QA I had ever seen for a game.



oh thanks ! i remember i had tried twice-thrice to rush and stab him in order to avoid the same fate of 'dropping-down', but was unsuccessful. let me try again this time.


----------



## hellknight (Nov 27, 2011)

Hey.. how can I send messages while playing multiplayer?? I can't seem to figure it out..


----------



## RCuber (Nov 28, 2011)

hellknight said:


> Hey.. how can I send messages while playing multiplayer?? I can't seem to figure it out..



hit K for team , L for squad, J for every one 

if you want to chat with your buddies then you need to have "Origin In Game" enabled in Origin settings. the press Shift + F1 and you can chat.. 

Currently I dont think you can chat with your friends on BattleLog.


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Nov 28, 2011)

topgear said:


> completed the game - the story felt somehow realistic and serious compared to BFBC2 - the gameplay is also good but sometime it was really hard to see in the dark - on normal difficulty this game is moderate ( read better than CoD MW3 ) and the ending is also good if not great IMO - I would give this one 8/10 - Will play it once more in Hard mode for some real challenge



Me too. Completed the game yesterday. And I feel both graphics and gameplay is better than MW3.


----------



## soumo27 (Nov 28, 2011)

I am now in level Operation Guillotine.... Can't find much time to finish this  But the game seems challenging on Normal difficulty at times... Will try Hard surely after I finish once


----------



## RCuber (Nov 28, 2011)

krishnandu.sarkar said:


> Me too. Completed the game yesterday. And I feel both graphics and gameplay is better than MW3.



Oye bhai sab.. apka GamerTag Degiye

Edit:
Gulf of Oman Game play Trailer is out 
[YOUTUBE]emGXp-qRrVg[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Nov 28, 2011)

What's gamer tag?? Sorry I don't know, I'm new to this gaming world 

Started with new PC


----------



## hellknight (Nov 28, 2011)

It means the ID with which you're playing the multiplayer..


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Nov 28, 2011)

Not playing multiplayer 

Finished the game and uninstalled it.


----------



## hellknight (Nov 28, 2011)

Y U NO PLAY MULTIPLAYER.. it is TEH FUNZ


----------



## tkin (Nov 28, 2011)

One question to you guys, how much ping are you getting to BF3 servers and where? Are there indian servers? And can we ourselves setup dedicated servers?


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Nov 28, 2011)

I'm not much into gaming, just got a gaming setup so was just trying them out


----------



## ithehappy (Nov 29, 2011)

krishnandu.sarkar said:


> Not playing multiplayer
> 
> Finished the game and uninstalled it.


Same type here 
Install- Play & Finish- Chummah


----------



## hellknight (Nov 29, 2011)

tkin said:


> One question to you guys, how much ping are you getting to BF3 servers and where? Are there indian servers? And can we ourselves setup dedicated servers?



Yes there are Indian servers but they focus on Team Deathmatch & Rush mode.
Just use Google DNS  in your router and forget about ping. I'm playing fine on European/Japanese/North American servers non-stop. I didn't have any problems yet. BTW, I'm on BSNL 512 kbps unlimited connection. 

Regarding setting up own servers, no idea about it.


----------



## RCuber (Nov 30, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]ZqGBoZ5bH34[/YOUTUBE]

This looks interesting!!


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Nov 30, 2011)

a problem. when at start we have to press enter to begin, i press enter and nothing is happening. 
previously it was fine!


----------



## topgear (Dec 1, 2011)

^^ try pressing spacebar - for me both of'em worked !


----------



## Neuron (Dec 1, 2011)

hellknight said:


> Just use Google DNS  in your router and forget about ping.



Ping rate doesn't have anything to do with DNS.If you are getting good pings you are lucky.Anyway i get below 200 pings for some german servers while playing ut2004 and CS after midnight.


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Dec 1, 2011)

topgear said:


> ^^ try pressing spacebar - for me both of'em worked !



no success


----------



## hellknight (Dec 1, 2011)

Neuron said:


> Ping rate doesn't have anything to do with DNS.If you are getting good pings you are lucky.Anyway i get below 200 pings for some german servers while playing ut2004 and CS after midnight.



Nope, you're wrong. It does affect the ping rates. Here's an excellent article by Maximum PC which was tested by a World Of Warcraft player. Read this..

"Improving WoW ping times by changing DNS providers" : General Discussion : The Silver Hammer : Forums : World of Warcraft (WOW) Guild Site at GuildPortal


----------



## Neuron (Dec 1, 2011)

hellknight said:


> Nope, you're wrong. It does affect the ping rates. Here's an excellent article by Maximum PC which was tested by a World Of Warcraft player. Read this..
> 
> "Improving WoW ping times by changing DNS providers" : General Discussion : The Silver Hammer : Forums : World of Warcraft (WOW) Guild Site at GuildPortal



That article is misleading.Even though it says improve ping by changing DNS what it actually explains is that you can improve your browsing speed by changing DNS.A DNS is used to generate the ip address of a server from a domain name.The faster the dns the faster the translation.But in case of online gaming there is no domain name reference.Instead raw ip address itself is used.So even if you don't have a DNS server the connection is successfully established.You don't have to wait for a response from DNS server when direct ip is used.


----------



## healerneil (Dec 1, 2011)

tkin said:


> One question to you guys, how much ping are you getting to BF3 servers and where? Are there indian servers? And can we ourselves setup dedicated servers?


Playing multiplayer on Airtel 3g..playable ping. Tweaked my comodo firewall as below :
This is from IGN..
"For players experiencing Online Latency / Lag in Battlefield 3 Multiplayer matches, input lag or otherwise, EA has issued the following advice:
PC

If you are playing on PC, please enable the following online ports on your connection:
TCP 	80, 443, 9988, 20000-20100, 22990, 17502, 42127
UDP 	3659, 14000-14016, 22990-23006, 25200-25300 "

@everyone : Would  be great if all of us would share our Origin ID and get on each other's friend list  with the kind of uncooridanted game play you get playing with unknown persons, it spoils the fun!


----------



## topgear (Dec 2, 2011)

Jaskanwar Singh said:


> no success



try installing the latest BF3 patch and 11.11 drivers.


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Dec 2, 2011)

topgear said:


> try installing the latest BF3 patch and 11.11 drivers.



ok topgear, doing that.


----------



## GhorMaanas (Dec 5, 2011)

*@ tkin* - that blackburn's 'heart attack' issue has been resolved. thanks again


----------



## RCuber (Dec 5, 2011)

Source ---> Stupid EA/DICE requires you to login to Battlelog to view the Blog Post , hence I posted the full content


*New Client and Server Update coming in for PC!*



> *We will release an update to the PC version of BF3 on Dec 6th -- that is, Tuesday morning around 8AM GMT next week. This coincides with an upgrade of many of our central systems which will be down for some hours starting around that time.
> It will be both a client update -- approximately 2GB in size -- and a server update. *
> 
> 
> ...


Bugfixes 


Spoiler



*Bugfixes *
Fixed a problem with spawn timer now showing blue border on startup and lost spawn point 
Fixed a problem where player who joined queuing on End of round got spawn screen stuck on screen, but unable to do anything with it untill next round loaded 
Fixed a problem where camera would change to 3rd person on killcam when killcam was turned off in server settings 
Fixed stat references on several dogtags 
Fixed for surveillance ribbon not counting TUGS 
Fixed a missing combat area lines on the minimap for Grand Bazaar conquest small 
Moved a tank spawn in US base on Caspian Border so it would not be destroyed by a falling tree 
Fixed a problem where placing C4 with the russians soldier was playing US faction VO 
Fixed a problem where TV guided missiles could be shot into its own helicopter and destroy it 
Fixed a problem when attempting to fire lock on weapons without a target 
Tweaked the chat, it should now be a bit easier to read 
Fixed several vehicles that did not properly shoot rockets and guns towards their predictive sights 
Fixed the G17 Supressed Laser not working properly 
Added alternate HUD colors to help colorblinds 
Added a network interpolation setting. This allows users with good bandwidth reduce latency, but might increase some stuttering. The user can find what works best for his connection by tweaking the slider. 
Increased the Spawn protection radius on TDM 
Fixed a problem with smoke on land vehicles, Missiles should now miss more often 
Fixed a problem where users could end up with IRNV scope in any vehicle 
Fixed a problem where player dies if vaulting over a ledge and into water while sprinting 
Fixed several crashes and increased general stability 
Fixed a problem where the user was unable to revive two players that have the bodies one over the other 
Fixed so you can assign an axis and use as a digital input. This makes it possible for the player (on pc) to assign one of the sticks on a gameped to be used for throttle/brake. 
Fixed a problem with the Kill camera acting up when suiciding from parachute 
Fixed air radar was showing to much. now lasertagged, heatsignature above threshold, enemy missiles and capture points are only visible on air radar 
Fixed a problem where the game would enter a technical hang if the user pressed pause menu and tilde at the same time 
Fixed a problem where you could get green flashes on screen 
You can now reassign cycle weapons 
Fixed so the weapon zooms automatically after bipod deploy is gone when using zoom toggle 
Fixed a problem where the parachute would stay stuck in air if the owner was killed 


*Balance Tweaks *

Fixed several weapons so they are properly suppressed and hide the player on the minimap when fired. 
Tweaked Tactical Light so it is not as blinding over longer ranges. 
Tweaked the IRNV scope so it is limited to usage only at close range. 
Reduced heat masking effectiveness of Spec Ops Camo. 
Fixed a bug where Ammo spec would give additional 40mm grenades instead of Frag spec. 
Increased the number of additional 40mm grenades from Frag spec. 
Fixed so AT mines only live for 20 seconds after a player dies to prevent infinite mines. 
Increased the Time to Live on sniper caliber rounds to allow extreme distance shots. 
Fixed several weapon descriptions, calibers, and fire rates. The weapons themselves have not changed. 
Fixed so the M9 and MP443 pistol can be equipped by the opposing faction when it is unlocked at 100 kills. 
Fixed Laser Guided Missiles missing their targets if the target is moving too fast. 
Reduced the effectiveness of Stealth on Air Vehicles. 
Reduced the effectiveness of Beam Scanning for Jets. 
Reduced the damage done to Armored Vehicles and Infantry from AA guns. 
Increased the damage RPGs and Tank shells do to AA vehicles. 
Slightly decreased the accuracy for all weapons on fully automatic, burst fire is now preferable at mid to long range. 
Increased the effective accuracy of long bursts for LMGs when using a bipod. 
Slightly increased the range of the 44magnum bullets. 
Increased the close range damage of 4.6x30mm and 5.7x28mm bullets. 
Increased the reload time of the Mortar from 3.5sec to 4.8sec and increased the time it takes before a shell hits the ground. 
Reduced the aimed accuracy bonus given by a Suppressor for the MP7, P90, PP2000, PP-19, and UMP45. 
Increased the range and FOV for designating targets with the SOFLAM and vehicle Laser Designators. 
Decreased the effectiveness of 12g FRAG ammo when equipped on semi-automatic and automatic shotguns. 
Slightly Increased the power of Fighter Jet Cannons against all vehicle targets, especially Helicopters. 
Decreased the power of Miniguns against Jets and Helicopters. 
Increased the power of Stingers against Jets. 
Flares reload times for Jets and Helicopter Gunners have been increased. 
Tweaked the AN94 so its burst fire better conveys the real world advantage offered by this weapon. 
Added Single Shot to the AN94 as an available fire mode. 
Slightly increased the recoil on the M416 and removed the Burst Fire mode (this weapon incorrectly had burst fire, which was not authentic). 
Tweaked the spawns for TDM on Kharg Island, Grand Bazaar, Caspian Border, Seine Crossing, Operation Firestorm, Damavand Peak and Noshahar Canals 
Moved a tank spawn in US base on Caspian Border so it would not be destroyed by a falling tree 
Tweaked the Gas station Capture area on Conquest on Caspian Border 
Tweaked the max vehicle height on Noshahar Canals 


*Min player requirements *

Also, it will once again be possible to reduce the number of players required to start a round to 1 both in ranked and unranked mode. We changed it back after getting a lot of negative feedback from both individuals and the RSP companies. 

Our plan for the future is to introduce a warm-up mode, where players can move about and play the game, but with scoring disabled; then, when the number of players goes above the threshold -- that's when the real round starts.


----------



## hellknight (Dec 5, 2011)

Yeah.. read that.. 2 GB is too much.. they should provide an alternate downloader..


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Dec 5, 2011)

Looks like BSNL have messed up the routing to South East Asia. 
-30 ping to Indian servers though.


----------



## soumo27 (Dec 6, 2011)

Finished the game on Normal Difficulty...


----------



## hellknight (Dec 6, 2011)

FREAKING 4 GB UPDATE!! I preordered the limited edition. And they don't even have the alternate installer for it.. I hate this origin crap..


----------



## healerneil (Dec 6, 2011)

Hello and warm regards to everyone.
Just downloading the gigantic PC Patch released on December 6th and needed a few suggestions. For one, is there any way to make a local backup of the game so that in case the hard disk crashes, there is no need to re install the game from the disc and redownload all the content again.will windows 7 backup feature work ?? 
Any suggestions would be mighty appreciable 

Can't blame origin or any of this hullaballo about DRM..in a way rampant piracy and it's undying demand is the root cause ..still people are downloading 13.4 GB from torrent when the game is available for asa low as rs 1.2-1.5K..all for the sake of "trying only the campaig"..hah! P***d me out big time!
Guys..please give your suggestions/workaround for my query

Never mind..here is the reply from the EA customer care
Qoute :
Hello,

Thank you for contacting Electronic Arts Customer Support.

I am sorry as there is no procedure in which you can backup the game on your local hard disk in case your hard disk crashes. You will have to download all the patches and reinstall the game again if your hard disk crashes.

If there is anything else we can help you with please let us know.

Regards,

Saurabh
Electronic Arts - World Wide Customer Experience

ref:00DEIO80.500E1O80W:ref
UNQOUTE

So racking my brains..few ideas :
1. Make a copy of the game install directory already installed on another partition (all the patches have been downloaded into it)
2.Make a complete backup image of windows through windows backup
3. Decide which God i really trust my everything in..and pray fervently every day with a Yagna every year so that hard disk never crashes .
4. Also pray that if and when I restore, the correct ORIGIN registry entries get updated and I just have to replace the original game folder and installation directory and log in.

Experts please comment..do installed applications revert to their original state after restoring a backup image of the hard drive.I might try this  out with a new hard disk and give an update
Till then..


----------



## RCuber (Dec 6, 2011)

Wake Island Trailer 
[YOUTUBE]M-BX_DATeik[/YOUTUBE]

Release date: 
PS3 3- 6th Dec - Today! 
Xbox 360/PC - 13th Dec

Source: Above video


----------



## hellknight (Dec 7, 2011)

Then why they're giving that 4 GB download now? I hope that they don't send another update on 13th.


----------



## hellknight (Dec 10, 2011)

Hey.. create your own signature using this.. although this forum doesn't supports images in signatures 

*sigs.enjin.com/sig-bf3/86127e2b1a1bf576.png


----------



## RCuber (Dec 12, 2011)

hellknight said:


> Hey.. create your own signature using this.. although this forum doesn't supports images in signatures
> 
> *sigs.enjin.com/sig-bf3/86127e2b1a1bf576.png



Dude.. you are ranking up like anything!!!  in TDF platoon , you are top Assault and Support + top IFV Driver , PhotonAttack Jet, Recon and AA Driver!! Tachyon1986 - best Engineer, ico is best Tank driver? I bet he is studying hard for his exams.. and I am the top Helicopter Pilot? I don't fly Copters, I am usually the gunner


----------



## hellknight (Dec 12, 2011)

Actually.. not top assault or support, it's top engineer.. you're the top support btw.. won't be playing from 17th to 31st of this month.. have exams.. will play next year


----------



## RCuber (Dec 13, 2011)

Guys, I think I screwed up some settings + deleted some files files form C:\Users\[user]\Documents\Battlefield 3\settings\ , now MP is not loading and gets stuck at joining server in game manager. can any one send me the profile settings.

EDIT: Blah!!! deleted all those files and restarted my system.. working fine nao  , sorry for the false alarm


----------



## hellknight (Dec 13, 2011)

^^You can always right click on the game in Origin & select *Repair Install*


----------



## RCuber (Dec 14, 2011)

@All Battlefielders: Is the Origin issue fixed? anyone still facing problems launching the game?


----------



## Tachyon1986 (Dec 14, 2011)

Charan said:


> Dude.. you are ranking up like anything!!!  in TDF platoon , you are top Assault and Support + top IFV Driver , PhotonAttack Jet, Recon and AA Driver!! Tachyon1986 - best Engineer, ico is best Tank driver? I bet he is studying hard for his exams.. and I am the top Helicopter Pilot? I don't fly Copters, I am usually the gunner



Lol what, when did I become top Engineer? I usually play Assault.

I had the funniest time of my life as Engineer in Caspian Border once I locked that erm...Robot. Used it to sneak behind a sniper , and burned his ass with it. Repeated it on 3-4 more guys , until they finally killed it 

Btw, has anyone here unlocked the Mortar? One of the most annoying weapons , especially when you're up against one. It's always entertaining to watch Tarun scream "F***ing Mortars!". I usually am not killed by one as I follow Tarun 20 paces behind for safety


----------



## RCuber (Dec 14, 2011)

Tachyon1986 said:


> Btw, has anyone here unlocked the Mortar? One of the most annoying weapons , especially when you're up against one. It's always entertaining to watch Tarun scream "F***ing Mortars!". I usually am not killed by one as I follow Tarun 20 paces behind for safety



Yes, I have unlocked all items in Support Class.


----------



## hellknight (Dec 14, 2011)

Yup.. unlocked the mortar when I started playing as support.. but trust me.. the most annoying weapon is M15 mine.. I usually play as an engineer & take explosive as specialization.. Then I lay mine all over the map.. and then everything starts to go boom.. Love that


----------



## macho84 (Dec 17, 2011)

Hi guys wondering if we can sum all the id's Digit exclusives can have a new playground. The Thread creator can do that.


----------



## s18000rpm (Dec 18, 2011)

*will bf3 work if i use a friends' game/update backup in my origin account?*
coz i'm on 3g data plan, i dont have the patience to d/l 5gb of updates.
stupid ea, why are the updates as big as the game :\


----------



## RCuber (Dec 18, 2011)

s18000rpm said:


> stupid ea, why are the updates as big as the game :\


it has 4 new maps.. 3.9  GB for 4 Maps doesn't sound bad! 1GB/MAP


----------



## s18000rpm (Dec 18, 2011)

its big. no. its too big.
free stuff is good, but those idiots should have someone to think from user end. 
4gb for a update is too expensive on users with limited bb plans.

anyways, would it work?


----------



## RCuber (Dec 18, 2011)

s18000rpm said:


> its big. no. its too big.
> free stuff is good, but those idiots should have someone to think from user end.
> 4gb for a update is too expensive on users with limited bb plans.
> 
> anyways, would it work?



If I remember correctly, you are a avid game. that means you would know a lot of things about games. 

Why would EA or as a matter of fact any company compromise on quality just because some of their users doesn't have any bandwidth? 

Users are asking more larger maps , more vehicles, more destruction.. How on earth will they have all these details in a smaller update?


----------



## IamMrH (Dec 19, 2011)

Charan said:


> Why would EA or as a matter of fact any company compromise on quality just because some of their users doesn't have any bandwidth?
> 
> Users are asking more larger maps , more vehicles, more destruction.. How on earth will they have all these details in a smaller update?



I agree. But they should release a standalone patch so that one can download & pass it on to his friends. Or at least we can install on whatever sytem we use to play.


----------



## s18000rpm (Dec 19, 2011)

Charan said:


> If I remember correctly, you are a avid game. that means you would know a lot of things about games.
> 
> Why would EA or as a matter of fact any company compromise on quality just because some of their users doesn't have any bandwidth?
> 
> Users are asking more larger maps , more vehicles, more destruction.. How on earth will they have all these details in a smaller update?



i do love how bf3 is going on now, but still 4gb is too much, they could have released the maps one by one , or atleast use some compressing tech.
whatever it is, only ea can bring any change to it.
no use in discussing about it.

and my question has not been answered yet


----------



## RCuber (Dec 19, 2011)

IamMrH said:


> I agree. But they should release a standalone patch so that one can download & pass it on to his friends. Or at least we can install on whatever sytem we use to play.





s18000rpm said:


> i do love how bf3 is going on now, but still 4gb is too much, they could have released the maps one by one , or atleast use some compressing tech.
> whatever it is, only ea can bring any change to it.
> no use in discussing about it.
> 
> and my question has not been answered yet



Yes I would say EA totally F!@# up in terms of the way they provided the updated.


----------



## RCuber (Dec 23, 2011)

Do you guys know how many copies of BF3 have been sold till now? has EA announced the sale/revenue made from BF3?


----------



## RCuber (Dec 25, 2011)

Anyone facing high ping in South East Asia servers? , I am getting 250+ pings on the servers where I used to get 70+ ping!!

My connection speed is ok 
*www.speedtest.net/result/1667788336.png

this is for SE Asia region , Singapore
*www.speedtest.net/result/1667791651.png


----------



## Tachyon1986 (Dec 26, 2011)

Eh , not for me. I played BF3 last night (after a long duration..explained below), my pings were pretty normal. 

I managed to (FINALLY) update the game using the manual patch method (skip to end of post). Origin kept pushing me back a few GB each time I shutdown the PC and restarted (Several users had this issue).

For instance, I would d/l till 3.4 GB and then shutdown the pc. On the next restart, Origin would resume from 2.2 GB :O  , and in one instance it actually started from 144 MB :\ . Well, this **** continued for quite some time, until I finally managed to find a user who had hosted the entire patch on his private server. Used his instructions to do a manual update.

EA should really fix Origin, it's a broken piece of s**t.

For those with trouble updating using Origin , here's the godsend :

*falconevo-blog.no-ip.org/index.php/2011/12/08/battlefield-3-manual-patch-update/

*@Charan*,

You wanted a stand-alone patch , here it is ^^^


----------



## RCuber (Dec 26, 2011)

Tachyon1986 said:


> Eh , not for me. I played BF3 last night (after a long duration..explained below), my pings were pretty normal.
> 
> *@Charan*,
> 
> You wanted a stand-alone patch , here it is ^^^



hmm.. looks like its a issue with routing, will check DNS. BTW my copy is fully patched.. I was more worried for others. 



> I managed to (FINALLY) update the game using the manual patch method (skip to end of post). Origin kept pushing me back a few GB each time I shutdown the PC and restarted (Several users had this issue).
> 
> For instance, I would d/l till 3.4 GB and then shutdown the pc. On the next restart, Origin would resume from 2.2 GB :O  , and in one instance it actually started from 144 MB :\ . Well, this **** continued for quite some time, until I finally managed to find a user who had hosted the entire patch on his private server. Used his instructions to do a manual update.
> 
> ...


No wonder you were not playing these days  . 
Finally, some one figured out how to patch BF3 outside Origin.  , Thanks for sharing. 

@mods, can you please add the above links to the first post of this thread?


----------



## topgear (Dec 27, 2011)

^^ I think EA does not like the idea of manual update - the original source thread is locked and the posts containing links has been censored 

check out here 
Manual Update Method - Forums - Battlelog / Battlefield 3


----------



## Tachyon1986 (Dec 27, 2011)

topgear said:


> ^^ I think EA does not like the idea of manual update - the original source thread is locked and the posts containing links has been censored
> 
> check out here
> Manual Update Method - Forums - Battlelog / Battlefield 3



Yep , EA is trying to hide their fail. It's surprising they haven't DELETED the thread itself yet. Anyway, uncensored link for all of you on my previous post , EA can go to hell.


----------



## s18000rpm (Dec 27, 2011)

does the standard edition need update?
if so, whats the size?


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Dec 27, 2011)

Yes. It needs that 2gb update.


----------



## topgear (Dec 28, 2011)

Tachyon1986 said:


> Yep , EA is trying to hide their fail. *It's surprising they haven't DELETED the thread itself yet*. Anyway, uncensored link for all of you on my previous post , EA can go to hell.



even they are unsure about this I think .. it can save them some hefty amount on bandwidth though as people who have this manual update won't have to download the huge update again


----------



## s18000rpm (Dec 28, 2011)

2GB? :O
does the std edition also get maps?
thought of getting std. edition coz of that big 4gb update, i'd even ordered at flipkart (transaction failed & my 1299 is still stuck)
now I'll just buy limited edition.


----------



## RCuber (Dec 30, 2011)

How many of you guys play BF3 with a controller ? I can only play with a controller  . only complaint is that I cant do a quick 90°/180° turns quickly. so if a enemy is shooting at me then i'm as good as dead unless I go to a prone position.


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Dec 31, 2011)

I have played couple of missions with a controller. It was no easy compared to my deathadder combo. But, I just tried it to see, how different things will be.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Dec 31, 2011)

s18000rpm said:


> 2GB? :O
> does the std edition also get maps?
> thought of getting std. edition coz of that big 4gb update, i'd even ordered at flipkart (transaction failed & my 1299 is still stuck)
> now I'll just buy limited edition.



So,have you got money/ game?


----------



## s18000rpm (Dec 31, 2011)

Arsenal_Gunners said:


> So,have you got money/ game?



thanks to you i lost 1299 
i aint buying bf3 till i get back that 1299 

anyways, Advanced New YEAR WISHES TO ALL


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Dec 31, 2011)

s18000rpm said:


> thanks to you i lost 1299


Yeah I am in charge of Flipkart.


BUY NAO!


----------



## Neuron (Jan 1, 2012)

Holy mother of god,what exactly happened in the end?


----------



## pkkumarcool (Jan 1, 2012)

How you guys are downloading 4gb update i m still stuck coz my bsnl 3g sucks not in speed but in usage only 6gb in 606 plan!


----------



## topgear (Jan 2, 2012)

^^ just try the manual update method - link is on the previous page


----------



## kapilove77 (Jan 3, 2012)

Can i run this game smoothly?


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Jan 3, 2012)

^ Yes you can.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jan 3, 2012)

BF3 players love to slag off CoD but then I see 24x7 1000 ticket metro servers popping up everywhere


----------



## GhorMaanas (Jan 4, 2012)

hello !

i have the BF3 : Limited Edition. am unable to find a way to access 'back to karkand' expansion pack. could somebody please tell how do i play that expansion ? do i need to pop-in the DVD to enable something ? kindly suggest.


----------



## RCuber (Jan 4, 2012)

GhorMaanas said:


> hello !
> 
> i have the BF3 : Limited Edition. am unable to find a way to access 'back to karkand' expansion pack. could somebody please tell how do i play that expansion ? do i need to pop-in the DVD to enable something ? kindly suggest.


Did Origin download the recent 3.9 GB update?


----------



## GhorMaanas (Jan 4, 2012)

yes it did. ever since then its showing me that you own the expansion pack, but doesnt tell HOW to access it. am left clueless.


----------



## RCuber (Jan 4, 2012)

GhorMaanas said:


> yes it did. ever since then its showing me that you own the expansion pack, but doesnt tell HOW to access it. am left clueless.



go to Battlelog and select B2K expansion pack checkbox and then do a server search, you should be able to find the B2K servers


----------



## GhorMaanas (Jan 5, 2012)

Charan said:


> go to Battlelog and select B2K expansion pack checkbox and then do a server search, you should be able to find the B2K servers



thanks ! i thought B2K must be having SP mode too, but doesnt seem so


----------



## RCuber (Jan 5, 2012)

GhorMaanas said:


> thanks ! i thought B2K must be having SP mode too, but doesnt seem so



Yes B2K is only MP maps, 4 Maps are added in it. there is no SP in B2K


----------



## GhorMaanas (Jan 6, 2012)

alright. thanks !


----------



## jsm17 (Jan 11, 2012)

hi if anyone has standard edition can you tell me if people with standard edition can join b2k servers (if a b2k map isnt currently loaded) or are there separate servers for people with standard edition.


----------



## hellknight (Jan 11, 2012)

^No you can't.. You need to buy & download Back to Karkand to play it..


----------



## RCuber (Jan 13, 2012)

*How to Melee Kill in battlefield 3 using a Xbox 360 Controller on PC*

Finally figured out how to melee kill using controller  this is what works for me.

Q: How to Melee Kill in battlefield 3 using a Xbox 360 Controller on PC
A: Hold Right Bumper (RB) to select Knife, hit the Right Trigger(RT) near the enemy. This will cause Melee kill ..

A: Go behind the enemy and hit Right Bumper(RB). 

No wonder I have only two kills till now 

EDIT: Tapping the Right Bumper does take out the knife, but I have never achieved a Melee kill that way.


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Jan 13, 2012)

guys i got promo code for *Get Back to Karkand DLC for free with the purchase of Battlefield™ 3* from Sapphire Select Club Promotions, when this promotion launched. 
i dont need it and if anybody needs it can pm me for code. its valid till April 30, 2012.
and for using it you need to do this -


> Follow these steps to redeem your code:
> 
> 1. Go to Origin and add the PC downloadable version of Battlefield 3™ to your order.
> 
> ...



given away!!


----------



## RCuber (Jan 27, 2012)

you guys know the "Are these subtitles" video? well these guys made a version of it in BF3 

[YOUTUBE]RtachPXZ0hc[/YOUTUBE]

Only in Battlefield 3 Community Video Challenge - Thanks to DigitalDude for sharing the link.


----------



## jsm17 (Feb 3, 2012)

hi all 
i just installed battlefield 3 yesterday and tried downloading the updates but origin cant download the updates and whenever i try to update the game it shows me download speed above the maximum download speed of  my connection and after some time shows that the download is completed and restarts downloading and keeps on repeating the process

if anyone has a working link to manual update or a solution to this problem please tell me

my current version of origin is 8.4.1.210


----------



## RCuber (Feb 3, 2012)

jsm17 said:


> hi all
> i just installed battlefield 3 yesterday and tried downloading the updates but origin cant download the updates and whenever i try to update the game it shows me download speed above the maximum download speed of  my connection and after some time shows that the download is completed and restarts downloading and keeps on repeating the process
> 
> if anyone has a working link to manual update or a solution to this problem please tell me
> ...




try this 



Tachyon1986 said:


> Eh , not for me. I played BF3 last night (after a long duration..explained below), my pings were pretty normal.
> 
> I managed to (FINALLY) update the game using the manual patch method (skip to end of post). Origin kept pushing me back a few GB each time I shutdown the PC and restarted (Several users had this issue).
> 
> ...


----------



## abhidev (Feb 3, 2012)

kapilove77 said:


> Can i run this game smoothly?



when i can..then definitely you can


----------



## jsm17 (Feb 4, 2012)

@charan 
thank you but that link doesnt works 
any other link?


----------



## topgear (Feb 4, 2012)

^^ yep, it's removed :



> On direct request from Bioware.
> 
> I have been requested to remove the content relating to their game.  I did state initially I would always remove this content if requested directly.
> 
> ...



FalconEvo


----------



## RCuber (Feb 4, 2012)

BTW guys, there are loads of 16 player server which are completely empty . we should all jump into these server and play against each other  it will be fun !!


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Feb 5, 2012)

Holeh! Anyway, It's been like 4 months, my pre'd copy of BF3 is sittin' idle. I haven't even opened the cover of it, of course I couldn't 'cause I was far away from my beloved. But since I've pre'd it, I must have B2K, rite? There'll no "0H SH1Z!" moments when I try to enable B2K? I mean, I haven't activated my copy of BF3 for 4 months...... you know, the key might have vanished or somethin' like that. It's totally fine, ye?


----------



## tkin (Feb 5, 2012)

^^ You won't know till you try ............


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Feb 5, 2012)

^Goddarn man. What if.....


----------



## tkin (Feb 5, 2012)

NVIDIAGeek said:


> ^Goddarn man. What if.....


Leap of faith man


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Feb 5, 2012)

^D A R N! 

EZIO, where art thou?!


----------



## tkin (Feb 5, 2012)

NVIDIAGeek said:


> ^D A R N!
> 
> EZIO, where art thou?!


Ezio is DEAD, bwahahaha


----------



## panvirgo89 (Feb 12, 2012)

Hi guys,

I have a q6600 and 4 gig ram with an 8800gt .......
Should i buy bf3, will it work atleast say medium settings on 1440x900 resolution.... i am ready to comprise but the gameplay should be smooth .... i should be able to kill people 
Your suggestions are highly appreciated.


----------



## RCuber (Feb 22, 2012)

Which is the best weapon in its class? 

for me 

Asault : M16A3
Recon: SV98
Support: M249
Engineer: G36C


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Feb 22, 2012)

I use M16 in big maps and F2000 in close quarters for assault.Famas is also decent for mid range fighting.Red dot scope and foregrip on all of them.

M4A1 and G36C for engineer.
L96 for sniper
M249 for Support

I am only satisfied with my assault combinations though, still experimenting with other classes in the little time I give to them.Maybe because I am flying a jet or driving a tank all the time


----------



## s18000rpm (Feb 22, 2012)

Arsenal_Gunners said:


> I use M16 in big maps and F2000 in close quarters for assault.Famas is also decent for mid range fighting.Red dot scope and foregrip on all of them.
> 
> M4A1 and G36C for engineer.
> L96 for sniper
> ...


Or doing what you used to have stated under "interests" in your profile. 

Btw, it's not fun to play this game with logitech dfgt :/


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Feb 22, 2012)

Congratulations, you are the first man to attempt an FPS game using a wheel! Leave it and read your favourite Dolan duck comics.


----------



## tkin (Feb 22, 2012)

Arsenal_Gunners said:


> Congratulations, you are the first man to attempt an FPS game using a wheel! Leave it and read your favourite Dolan duck comics.


Am I drunk? Or did I read that correctly?


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Feb 22, 2012)

You are not drunk but he might be.


----------



## tkin (Feb 22, 2012)

Arsenal_Gunners said:


> You are not drunk but he might be.


I want to get drunk, after reading that


----------



## s18000rpm (Feb 22, 2012)

Arsenal_Gunners said:


> Congratulations, you are the first man to attempt an FPS game using a wheel! Leave it and read your favourite Dolan duck comics.



then why does it have so many cars & jets?
 wtf is dolan comics? 
milk drinking weirdo nerd.


----------



## tkin (Feb 22, 2012)

s18000rpm said:


> then why does it have so many cars & jets?
> wtf is dolan comics?
> *milk drinking weirdo nerd.*


ROFL, this goes in my list of awesome dialogues 

I think he meant donald duck.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Feb 22, 2012)

No I mean Dolan duck comics which he has been laughing at all day.Google them.

@s18 you can't be serious mate, the driving is arcady at best.


----------



## tkin (Feb 22, 2012)

Arsenal_Gunners said:


> No I mean Dolan duck comics which he has been laughing at all day.Google them.
> 
> @s18 you can't be serious mate, the driving is arcady at best.


Got it now,huh, thought I knew all the memes.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Feb 23, 2012)

Its the weirdest and possibly the most funny.



s18000rpm said:


> then why does it have so many cars & jets?
> wtf is dolan comics?
> milk drinking weirdo nerd.



Ok dude,What's your id?Also join TDF squad at battlelog.


----------



## rajatGod512 (Feb 26, 2012)

Hi ! Everyone So , I wanted to play Battlefield 3 (when I get a new pc in june) . So what are the minimum requirements to play it online (multiplayer) without any lag, and I heard that EA 's Origin checks your pc ... something like that - So what does Origin really do and are there any Indian servers .Please help me I'm new to this. Here is my Speedtest Result :
[URL=*www.speedtest.net]*www.speedtest.net/result/1796385114.png[/URL]


----------



## akkies_2000 (Mar 2, 2012)

I think 1 mbps connection is good enough but your ping response seems like a concern here as it is a crucial parameter as far as multiplayer is concerned. There are a lot of servers based out of Asia and Europe. I've played Bad company 2 for a long time in Kolkata on Airtel and now enjoying BF3 in Delhi on Airtel broadband (26ms on speedtest). At times, on certain servers, it gets unplayable, but mostly you will find a lot of servers to play and enjoy.

Not sure about Origin's privacy concerns but as a software it sucked big time initially. Infact the game sucked big time during first few months as it was unplayable due to connection errors. But now it has all been sorted out.


----------



## rajatGod512 (Mar 4, 2012)

Thanks @akkies_2000


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Mar 6, 2012)

Most excited stage of my life has passed. I've opened my copy of BF3! Darn!

Installin' it.....


----------



## RCuber (Mar 6, 2012)

NVIDIAGeek said:


> Most excited stage of my life has passed. I've opened my copy of BF3! Darn!
> 
> Installin' it.....



Nice .. Welcome to the club!! add me to your BattleLog friends list "RCuber"


----------



## pkkumarcool (Mar 6, 2012)

NVIDIAGeek said:


> Most excited stage of my life has passed. I've opened my copy of BF3! Darn!
> 
> Installin' it.....



installation failed!! .....



Charan said:


> Nice .. Welcome to the club!! add me to your BattleLog friends list "RCuber"



r nt u in a hurry,he havent installed yet..........kidding btw


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Mar 6, 2012)

Guys, I'm having massive stutters in multiplayer. I'm on Catalyst 12.1, GPU's HD5850. Vsync's off, HBAO's off. Any help?


----------



## RCuber (Mar 6, 2012)

NVIDIAGeek said:


> Guys, I'm having massive stutters in multiplayer. I'm on Catalyst 12.1, GPU's HD5850. Vsync's off, HBAO's off. Any help?



hmm, whats the resolution you are running on ? set the setting to medium/low and check. BTW whats the ping you are getting ?


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Mar 6, 2012)

200-250 in German servers. I'm running at 1440x900.


----------



## RCuber (Mar 6, 2012)

NVIDIAGeek said:


> 200-250 in German servers. I'm running at 1440x900.



try asian server.. pings are usually 60+ in these servers.. search for "fragnetics" or check my fav server list in battlelog. 

your resolution is ok , the card should manage this.


----------



## hellknight (Mar 6, 2012)

^^His card is awesome for the game. I play in Full HD with GTX 260 Sonic Core 216. Moreover, how am I able to play on any server in the world with a pathetic 512 kbps connection is beyond my knowledge..


----------



## RCuber (Mar 6, 2012)

hellknight said:


> Moreover, how am I able to play on any server in the world with a pathetic 512 kbps connection is beyond my knowledge..



I hate you for that !!!


----------



## Tachyon1986 (Mar 6, 2012)

hellknight said:


> ^^His card is awesome for the game. I play in Full HD with GTX 260 Sonic Core 216. Moreover, how am I able to play on any server in the world with a pathetic 512 kbps connection is beyond my knowledge..



My friend, you'll do equally well with a 256kbps connection. As I've mentioned on other threads, all that matters is distance (hops) to the server. I'm on a 512 kbps line too (normal speed is 2mbps before the usage cap) and I get 70ms~ to Singapore normally.

Even if you have a 4mbps line, you'll still clock around 250-400ms to Germany. So there!

There is an alternate way to get lower pings to European/Any servers. It's a process called "Tunneling" , and you normally have to pay for it. It lets you have a very direct route to the servers , so the ping is reduced drastically.

For example :

Non-Tunnel route to Hamburg (Germany)

Chennai -> Bangalore -> Mumbai -> Dubai -> Tel Aviv -> Frankfurt -> Hamburg


Tunneled Route to Hamburg (Germany)

Chennai -> Mumbai -> Hamburg

Of course, even though there are only 3 hops now , ping will still depend on the network performance between any two points. Let's assume ping between Chennai and Mumbai servers are 30 ms. Mumbai and Hamburg have a ping of 80 ms between them normally. So, your overall latency is now 110 ms. But, assume that the traffic gets congested between Mumbai and Hamburg, causing the ping between those two servers to be 200ms. So your overall latency is now 30+200 = 230 ms.

Here's an example of a Tunnel provider :

**www.laglessproxy.com/WebCommon/lagless/faq.do*

I've used them, but I didn't really see any major decrease in ping.


----------



## Dragonslayer (Mar 6, 2012)

It is a general misconception or fallacy amongst many uninformed people that more the connection speed less the ping.No connection speed has nothing much to do with ping rates.Even a 64kbps connection can get 10-20 ping.Its all about the distance.The above person has described it correctly.


----------



## ico (Mar 6, 2012)

Dragonslayer said:


> It is a general misconception or fallacy amongst many uninformed people that more the connection speed less the ping.No connection speed has nothing much to do with ping rates.Even a 64kbps connection can get 10-20 ping.Its all about the distance.The above person has described it correctly.


Agreed. 

*4.bp.blogspot.com/_VV4Jq7i2npc/TGVbX9-5a2I/AAAAAAAAAAU/DxXVdByxbTY/s1600/revolution1.jpg


----------



## hellknight (Mar 7, 2012)

I know about the above things.. I said pathetic because even in India I get very, very poor pings when I test it with Pingtest..

Update.. This is my ping to a server where I played with RCuber for like 30 minutes..

*www.pingtest.net/result/58395747.png

And this to my favourite Air-Maps server with 1500 tickets in Washington..

*www.pingtest.net/result/58396043.png


----------



## Tachyon1986 (Mar 7, 2012)

hellknight said:


> I know about the above things.. I said pathetic because even in India I get very, very poor pings when I test it with Pingtest..
> 
> Update.. This is my ping to a server where I played with RCuber for like 30 minutes..
> 
> ...



Looks like your route to Singapore is a congested / poor one. Can't do anything about that. Where are you connecting from btw? Also , please note that PingTest doesn't necessarily always give you an accurate representation of the ping. It's possible that Pingtest's servers themselves might be slow , happened to me many times.


----------



## RCuber (Mar 7, 2012)

hellknight said:


> I know about the above things.. I said pathetic because even in India I get very, very poor pings when I test it with Pingtest..
> 
> Update.. This is my ping to a server where I played with RCuber for like 30 minutes..
> 
> *www.pingtest.net/result/58395747.png



I got a ping of 150 for that server yesterday..


----------



## Dragonslayer (Mar 7, 2012)

ico said:


> Agreed.
> 
> *4.bp.blogspot.com/_VV4Jq7i2npc/TGVbX9-5a2I/AAAAAAAAAAU/DxXVdByxbTY/s1600/revolution1.jpg



Thank you.But sorry couldnt get what that poster means?


----------



## hellknight (Mar 7, 2012)

Tachyon1986 said:


> Looks like your route to Singapore is a congested / poor one. Can't do anything about that. Where are you connecting from btw? Also , please note that PingTest doesn't necessarily always give you an accurate representation of the ping. It's possible that Pingtest's servers themselves might be slow , happened to me many times.



I'm connecting from Himachal Pradesh.. The weather here was very rough yesterday, Thunderstorms & heavy rain. It affects the telephone line sometimes..


----------



## Tachyon1986 (Mar 7, 2012)

I'm not sure if Airtel has coverage in Himachal Pradesh. Do you have any friends in HP who play BF3 using Airtel? Might wanna ask their pingtest speeds.


----------



## asingh (Mar 7, 2012)

ico said:


> Agreed.
> 
> *4.bp.blogspot.com/_VV4Jq7i2npc/TGVbX9-5a2I/AAAAAAAAAAU/DxXVdByxbTY/s1600/revolution1.jpg



He he....


----------



## hellknight (Mar 7, 2012)

No, we only have BSNL as an ISP over here. And, no friends here who play BF3. There is one in Gurgaon but he's on a freaking 10 Mbps unlimited from You Broadband


----------



## RCuber (Mar 7, 2012)

hellknight said:


> No, we only have BSNL as an ISP over here. And, no friends here who play BF3. There is one in Gurgaon but he's on a freaking 10 Mbps unlimited from You Broadband


what ping range does he get?


----------



## hellknight (Mar 7, 2012)

I don't know.. I'll have to ask him.. Will update his results tomorrow..


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Mar 7, 2012)

hellknight said:


> And this to my favourite Air-Maps server with 1500 tickets in Washington..
> 
> *www.pingtest.net/result/58396043.png




Can I haz name of that server?


----------



## hellknight (Mar 7, 2012)

Oh yeah you can..

[GSN] 24/7 Conquest : Air Maps : 1500 Tickets : NFO-CHI

*battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/servers/show/b9817d56-bde5-4758-a80f-245478ea2b8c/GSN-24-7-Conquest-Air-Maps-1500-Tickets-NFO-CHI/


----------



## Dragonslayer (Mar 7, 2012)

I dont know why mods are making fun of me as i barely know anyone here.
Or sorry i maybe mistaken if that poster was meant for someone else.


----------



## Zangetsu (Mar 9, 2012)

Installed this yesterday (on holi)
wow...simply amazing graphics (eye popping)
the jet fighter plane level is actually feels i m flying the plane myself(simulation)
hats-off to EA for such a brilliant game..


----------



## Zangetsu (Mar 11, 2012)

Ok..completed this 
Awesome Experience
some +ve & -ve points

+ve:
1.Graphics is Marvelous (eye candy).Water Reflections & sunlight specially
2.Sound effect is awesome
3.A.I is good
4.Missions are Hard even on Normal Difficulty
5.Runs good even on Entry-Level system
6.The Interrogation cut-scene of BlackBurn is splendid

-ve:
1.Campaign is very short (far shorter than COD:MW3)
2.Weapon Detailing is not good (Crysis 2 weapon detailing was excellent,even COD:MW3)


----------



## RCuber (Mar 12, 2012)

Zangetsu said:


> Ok..completed this
> Awesome Experience
> some +ve & -ve points
> 
> ...




Started MP or not? add me to your BattleLog friends list "RCuber"

EDIT: BTW... I played on the server that hellknight mentioned .. I had 300+ping , it was surprisingly playable.. I was a sniper and got couple of kills, close range combat was also ok.. will test high ping servers for couple of more days.


----------



## pkkumarcool (Mar 12, 2012)

how were you able to play with that pings!! i also tried multiplayer but failed to connect..i am on bsnl 3g downloads r awesome but you know about wireless pings 500ms with singpore...


----------



## RCuber (Mar 16, 2012)

Does anyone here upload their gameplay clips on youtube?


----------



## Tachyon1986 (Mar 16, 2012)

Haha, if I did that, I'd probably be a victim of the anti-noob army.


----------



## hellknight (Mar 16, 2012)

^^Yesterday, I slaughtered 20 snipers while playing as a sniper. Also got the award, Combat Efficiency Ribbon & was the top scorer.. I wish I could've recorded that


----------



## RCuber (Mar 16, 2012)

hellknight said:


> ^^Yesterday, I slaughtered 20 snipers while playing as a sniper. Also got the award, Combat Efficiency Ribbon & was the top scorer.. I wish I could've recorded that



Hellknight Slaughter House? 

probably will be a good Hollywood title


----------



## Tachyon1986 (Mar 19, 2012)

Damn , you must teach me how to snipe. It's so hard for me to distant headshots.


----------



## RCuber (Mar 19, 2012)

Tachyon1986 said:


> Damn , you must teach me how to snipe. It's so hard for me to distant headshots.


It will take a bit of time, patience and practice. it was very difficult for me to snipe initially with the controller, but now I CAN snipe well


----------



## Zangetsu (Mar 19, 2012)

Tachyon1986 said:


> Damn , you must teach me how to snipe. It's so hard for me to distant headshots.



to make sniper rifle steady use *shift *key..but its for limited time


----------



## hellknight (Mar 19, 2012)

Sniping is very easy if you know how to use the bolt action rifles like L96 & M98B.. For eg, the L96 & M98B have 3 lines after the center dot.

1. The center dot to the first line is 500 m.
2. The 1st line to second line is 500m-1000m
3. The 2nd line to 3rd line is 1000m-1500m & so on.

Now, to snipe a target, see where he is. Then judge the distance by looking at the nearby objectives. For eg, if D (the objective) is saying 540 m then he is around 540 m from you. Now adjust the shot accordingly & you'll get the headshots.


----------



## Tachyon1986 (Mar 19, 2012)

hellknight said:


> Sniping is very easy if you know how to use the bolt action rifles like L96 & M98B.. For eg, the L96 & M98B have 3 lines after the center dot.
> 
> 1. The center dot to the first line is 500 m.
> 2. The 1st line to second line is 500m-1000m
> ...



Oh thanks , that's very useful indeed!

Btw, managed to pull off (what I believe) an insane marksman shot. Got around 620 points for that headshot. I still have a shitty SV98 though , yet to unlock the rifles you mentioned.


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Mar 19, 2012)

Guys whats the latest update size , can I download it manually ? 

Please fill me in. I;ve been out of this game for a very long time.


----------



## Tachyon1986 (Mar 19, 2012)

JojoTheDragon said:


> Guys whats the latest update size , can I download it manually ?
> 
> Please fill me in. I;ve been out of this game for a very long time.



Why yes, I believe there's a manual update for the game. I posted it a while back on this thread, it's kinda big though. I'm not sure if you're on this version.

Here you go :

BF3 Manual patch download and install


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Mar 19, 2012)

Thanks mate.


----------



## topgear (Mar 20, 2012)

Tachyon1986 said:


> Why yes, I believe there's a manual update for the game. I posted it a while back on this thread, it's kinda big though. I'm not sure if you're on this version.
> 
> Here you go :
> 
> BF3 Manual patch download and install



the manual patch download link is showing 404 Not Found error - so it must have been removed.


----------



## pkkumarcool (Mar 20, 2012)

is there any SP campaign update for game,campaign was too short...
also i am unable to connect...to servers in mp i have ping of 290ms with delhi...what is the max ping req for playing mp online without lag....


----------



## gameranand (Mar 20, 2012)

100-150 is good and lesser the ping greater the gameplay.


----------



## pkkumarcool (Mar 20, 2012)

Oh then it would be rarely possible to play in my area!


----------



## Tachyon1986 (Mar 20, 2012)

pkkumarcool said:


> Oh then it would be rarely possible to play in my area!



In the Server browser , search for "Fragnetics" . I always get good pings to their servers (<100 ms). Tell us what you get.


----------



## RCuber (Mar 20, 2012)

BTW the recent BAFTA(?) awards, BF3 Won awards for Best online MP and was voted best game of the year from the public


----------



## s18000rpm (Mar 20, 2012)

Keeps crashing  @ Operation Guillotine


----------



## pkkumarcool (Mar 20, 2012)

s18000rpm said:


> Keeps crashing  @ Operation Guillotine



Bad luck bro ...
is it a legit copy?


----------



## s18000rpm (Mar 20, 2012)

i lost 1.2k buying this buggy rushed pos  (money lost during payment @ flipkart )
now i think I've again lost 1.2k 
this thing has crashed ~20times in just one freaking "mission", & then gameplay gets stuck. (was climbing ladder, when the soldier got stuck, camera was moving but the soldier was stuck midway)

I cant update this bugger till get back to Chennai.

---------------------------------------
update

Battlefield 3 patch currently in certification - Battlefield 3
another update 

let me guess the size 
6GB?


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Mar 20, 2012)

Didn't have a single problem in the single player.Though I did patch it before playing.
Hope this helps.


----------



## pkkumarcool (Mar 20, 2012)

the EA guys think that internet is a harddrive in which 6gb is matter of few mins..


----------



## topgear (Mar 21, 2012)

Arsenal_Gunners said:


> Didn't have a single problem in the single player.Though I did patch it before playing.
> Hope this helps.



I played the game without patching it .. when I was about to download the non official offline patch the patch was removed .. played the game for second time ( SP campaign ) without any errors ..

I don't play BF3 multiplayer so it does not matter to me much but releasing a offline patch is really helpful - when they will learn that - it can come handy in many situations specially for those who are playing the MP mode of BF3 as they will going to keep it on their PC for a long time.


----------



## hellknight (Mar 21, 2012)

^Why don't you play multiplayer dude? It's the best thing about Battlefield 3..


----------



## RCuber (Mar 21, 2012)

hellknight said:


> ^Why don't you play multiplayer dude? It's the best thing about Battlefield 3..



+1, even I was very disappointed after the Campaign was over in 5 hours. thought it was a waste of money, then I started with MP and till date I am playing 2-3 hrs daily.


----------



## Tachyon1986 (Mar 21, 2012)

The Battlefield series was never projected as a SP game and SP was never good imo. MP though , is in a league of it's own.

I bought BF3 only for the MP , else I'd have just pirated it for the SP alone.


----------



## hellknight (Mar 21, 2012)

Actually, I ordered it for campaign mode. Was very, very disappointed. But once I started playing multi-player, there was no turning around..


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Mar 21, 2012)

topgear said:


> I played the game without patching it .. when I was about to download the non official offline patch the patch was removed .. played the game for second time ( SP campaign ) without any errors ..
> 
> I don't play BF3 multiplayer so it does not matter to me much but releasing a offline patch is really helpful - when they will learn that - it can come handy in many situations specially for those who are playing the MP mode of BF3 as they will going to keep it on their PC for a long time.



Offline patch?I assume you mean non-origin download. That would be helpful but most of their consumer base has high speed internet, so that isn't going to happen.Even if EA fixes the slow download speed through origin it would be enough.

Single player campaign seems just like an afterthought in BF3,earlier BF games didn't even have it and made a mark on the industry.Rather put in no SP at all than a half arsed CoD clone.Anyway,the game is a multiplayer first and foremost.


----------



## pkkumarcool (Mar 21, 2012)

well i have the game completed SP but no good pings so no multiplayer....still i get good pings in counter strike...so playing that...


----------



## RCuber (Mar 21, 2012)

pkkumarcool said:


> well i have the game completed SP but no good pings so no multiplayer....still i get good pings in counter strike...so playing that...



search in Asian countries, pings are usually from 50+ to 150 which is very playable


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Mar 21, 2012)

DICE made SP in BF games and ef'd it up big time. BF2 was teh best BF game!


----------



## topgear (Mar 22, 2012)

hellknight said:


> ^Why don't you play multiplayer dude? It's the best thing about Battlefield 3..





Charan said:


> +1, even I was very disappointed after the Campaign was over in 5 hours. thought it was a waste of money, then I started with MP and till date I am playing 2-3 hrs daily.





Tachyon1986 said:


> The Battlefield series was never projected as a SP game and SP was never good imo. MP though , is in a league of it's own.
> 
> I bought BF3 only for the MP , else I'd have just pirated it for the SP alone.





hellknight said:


> Actually, I ordered it for campaign mode. Was very, very disappointed. But once I started playing multi-player, there was no turning around..





Arsenal_Gunners said:


> Offline patch?I assume you mean non-origin download. That would be helpful but most of their consumer base has high speed internet, so that isn't going to happen.Even if EA fixes the slow download speed through origin it would be enough.
> 
> Single player campaign seems just like an afterthought in BF3,earlier BF games didn't even have it and made a mark on the industry.Rather put in no SP at all than a half arsed CoD clone.Anyway,the game is a multiplayer first and foremost.



Nowadays most of the modern war based FPS games have very limited Sp campaign and focus more on the MP mode - so can't complain much about this 

Thanks for your suggestion guys ... I've busy time schedule ( but this can't be an excuse alone ) - I love to play lots of other CRPG/FPS games ( which needs time ) and I also have to make time for playing CSS and Racing games too.

the only reason I got this game is I loved BFBC2 SP campaign  and thought this game will also have a nice Sp campaign though it was not a great but good enough to me.


----------



## pkkumarcool (Mar 22, 2012)

yepp i am playing bad company 2 now....


----------



## Tachyon1986 (Mar 22, 2012)

pkkumarcool said:


> well i have the game completed SP but no good pings so no multiplayer....still i get good pings in counter strike...so playing that...



pkkumarcool ,I asked you above to ping the Fragnetics server. You still haven't replied to that.


----------



## pkkumarcool (Mar 22, 2012)

its 131ms dude...


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Mar 22, 2012)

That's very decent.


----------



## Tachyon1986 (Mar 22, 2012)

pkkumarcool said:


> its 131ms dude...




Yeah,  that's a really good ping. You should have no trouble playing BF3 with that.


----------



## pkkumarcool (Mar 22, 2012)

yep now playing but somtimes it lags....


----------



## hellknight (Mar 22, 2012)

Getting some damn Punkbuster errors.. any information/remedy regarding those?


----------



## RCuber (Mar 22, 2012)

hellknight said:


> Getting some damn Punkbuster errors.. any information/remedy regarding those?



from when are you getting this? I was playing yesterday night, but didn't get any errors.. 

I hope nothing is wrong .. its a looong weekend this week.. will be spending lot of time playing Metro


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Mar 22, 2012)

@hellknight: Download pbsetup.exe from their site and update BF3's client.


----------



## hellknight (Mar 22, 2012)

Yaar.. It happens when my computer shut downs improperly.. My UPS is showing the sign of it's age..

@RCuber.. Man.. stop playing Metro.. it's the most boring map.. Play Caspian Border or Firestorm.. I love those maps..


----------



## RCuber (Mar 22, 2012)

hellknight said:


> @RCuber.. Man.. stop playing Metro.. it's the most boring map.. Play Caspian Border or Firestorm.. I love those maps..



LOL , BTW Operation Metro is the most popular map on BF3, Tehran Highway the least popular one. I don't like the larger maps cause many players don't play the objective at all 

I saw this in a popular youtube members page. can give you the link later tonight


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Mar 22, 2012)

Metro isn't a classic Battlefield map.Mostly made to accommodate CoD players crossing over to BF3.I only play it if it comes in server rotation,but each to their own preferences.
1000 ticket metro servers are crap though.Good for stat boosting but not so much fun.


----------



## hellknight (Mar 22, 2012)

There is a server with 5000 Metro tickets!! It must be a heaven for Charan/RCuber..


----------



## RCuber (Mar 22, 2012)

hellknight said:


> There is a server with 5000 Metro tickets!! It must be a heaven for Charan/RCuber..


lol, ok ok .. I will consider other maps now


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Mar 22, 2012)

Battlefield is vehicles.


----------



## hellknight (Mar 22, 2012)

So turns out that Punkbuster error was due to that work EA/DICE did when the servers were offline.. A lot of people are complaining..


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Mar 22, 2012)

Wake Island, Strike At Karkand, Gulf Of Oman, Sharqi Peninsula, Operation Firestorm, Kharg Island, Noshahr Canals and Caspian Border are the real-good-ossum Battlefield maps. Huge-arse maps is BF.


----------



## tkin (Mar 22, 2012)

No, huge arse maps is Tribes Ascend.


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Mar 23, 2012)

tkin said:


> No, huge arse maps is Tribes Ascend.



No, me meant that BF means big maps. Not shizzy CoD-like maps like Metro. ARMA3 is teh big arsed military FPS ever.


----------



## Tachyon1986 (Mar 23, 2012)

Charan said:


> LOL , BTW Operation Metro is the most popular map on BF3, Tehran Highway the least popular one. I don't like the larger maps cause many players don't play the objective at all
> 
> I saw this in a popular youtube members page. can give you the link later tonight



Ugh , I don't like Metro at all , because it ends up in a stalemate 99% of the time. Both sides can't advance beyond the escalators , it's a killing field.


----------



## thetechfreak (Mar 25, 2012)

Just started playing this. 

Some views-

• Graphics lot better than Modern Warfare 3 
• Gameplay feels different. Realistic.  
• AI is lot smarter than MW3 as well. 


P.S- I don't wish to start a MW3 vs BF3 here. Just shared my opinions. 


Currently in second mission.


----------



## pkkumarcool (Mar 25, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]eg8Bh5iI2WY[/YOUTUBE]

Must see this if u have bf3 or not.......


----------



## RCuber (Mar 25, 2012)

pkkumarcool said:


> [YOUTUBEeg8Bh5iI2WY[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> Must see this if u have bf3 or not.......



Yea.. had watched it couple of months ago


----------



## tkin (Mar 27, 2012)

pkkumarcool said:


> [YOUTUBE]eg8Bh5iI2WY[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> Must see this if u have bf3 or not.......


Fixed it for you.


----------



## RCuber (Mar 28, 2012)

Would anyone be interested in our own 24 player private server?


----------



## hellknight (Mar 28, 2012)

^^Oh yeah.. I'm..


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Mar 29, 2012)

1.5 GB patch is out.
Origin is such a pain.Getting only 35-100 KBps speeds on my 4 Mbps connection


----------



## RCuber (Mar 29, 2012)

Arsenal_Gunners said:


> 1.5 GB patch is out.
> Origin is such a pain.Getting only 35-100 KBps speeds on my 4 Mbps connection



Yea.. just read it .. will go home and download it .. let me see what speed I get at my home ...


----------



## hellknight (Apr 1, 2012)

Very useful information for people who are suffering with low pings.. See this..

Reduce game network latency in Windows 7 or Vista  Life & Code

I tried it & it reduced my ping from 640 ms ;D to 280 ms!! I was playing on a Brazilian server..


----------



## RCuber (Apr 1, 2012)

hellknight said:


> Very useful information for people who are suffering with low pings.. See this..
> 
> Reduce game network latency in Windows 7 or Vista  Life & Code
> 
> I tried it & it reduced my ping from 640 ms ;D to 280 ms!! I was playing on a Brazilian server..



No changes for me, getting the same ping


----------



## s18000rpm (Apr 2, 2012)

We need more (active) people in tdf group


----------



## hellknight (Apr 2, 2012)

^I'm always active on TDF after 6 PM.. blame it on my ISP or on the weather if I'm not available online..


----------



## s18000rpm (Apr 2, 2012)

Yesterday me and arsenal were playing MP for 2 hours at 2-3 pm.
Was fun - French map.


----------



## hellknight (Apr 3, 2012)

Ok someone needs to put our usernames at the first post.. Or just mention your username again..

Me - tarun_hellknight


----------



## cyborg47 (Apr 3, 2012)

cybobf3


----------



## cooljeba (Apr 3, 2012)

nobody here playing it on ps3 ?


----------



## s18000rpm (Apr 3, 2012)

SanW10


----------



## cyborg47 (Apr 4, 2012)

Incoming add reqs from cybobf3!! Sent everybody on the TDF platoon.


----------



## RCuber (Apr 4, 2012)

cyborg47 said:


> Incoming add reqs from cybobf3!! Sent everybody on the TDF platoon.



Boss!!! first add all the user details in your first post!!  .. its all scattered in this thread


----------



## s18000rpm (Apr 6, 2012)

anyone for MP tonight?


my BF3 ACC- sanW10 - Battlelog / Battlefield 3


----------



## RCuber (Apr 7, 2012)

Update: Phew .. scary moment for me, the issue seems to be fixed.. 

Attention: Looks like there might be a problem with secure EA server.. 

My Battlelog Password didn't work and I enter the password almost daily... just from couple of minutes the site is saying incorrect password. I hope my account or EA network is not compromised!! 

EDIT : Password recovery site *www.ea.com/profile/forgot isn't working .. 

This should have not happened on this weekend


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Apr 7, 2012)

"The BF3 Statistics Engine is currently down" 
Battlelog facing some problems.


----------



## s18000rpm (Apr 7, 2012)

Buggy pos
The game crashes randomly, now their servers.
And at 60ms ping it lags.  
Arsenal you ass, I told you to teach me BF3, all you do is get both of us killed. 
And why isn't tdf active in the most active MP game?


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Apr 7, 2012)

What are you talking about.I got 2 MVP ribbons while you refuse to come out of stationary AA gun.Roll with me or stay noob.


----------



## s18000rpm (Apr 7, 2012)

roll with you? 
You're right, when I roll with you,I (we) literally roll down on ground. 
MVP show off noob.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Apr 7, 2012)

You'll learn how to stay alive too when you are level 30.(If you haven't uninstalled it by then)


----------



## s18000rpm (Apr 7, 2012)

BATTLE FIELD NOW!!!!!!!!

tdf clan= all offline


----------



## ico (Apr 7, 2012)

I logged in my Battlelog account and trying to accept "Fraand requests", it says - "You have reached the friend limit."


----------



## RCuber (Apr 7, 2012)

LOOOOL.. why are you guys fighting.. s18000rpm , BF3 is a Team/Squad based game.. unless you are playing TDM; you have to PTFO(Play the F***ing Objectve)


----------



## ico (Apr 7, 2012)

Charan said:


> LOOOOL.. why are you guys fighting.. s18000rpm ,


lol they are not.


----------



## hellknight (Apr 7, 2012)

It was raining here in my city so the telephone line was disturbed.. that's why I was offline.


----------



## s18000rpm (Apr 7, 2012)

Charan said:


> LOOOOL.. why are you guys fighting.. s18000rpm , BF3 is a Team/Squad based game.. unless you are playing TDM; you have to PTFO(Play the F***ing *Objectve*)


what else is there in bf3 mp?
--------------

still learning the recoil.

nice site - bf3 weapon porn


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Apr 7, 2012)

s18000rpm said:


> nice site - bf3 weapon porn



Can you make use of any of that data?Games are supposed to be fun.


----------



## s18000rpm (Apr 7, 2012)

for bf3 addicts like you, it is indeed porn


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Apr 7, 2012)

I use the gun I like the feel of.


----------



## s18000rpm (Apr 7, 2012)

stop with your "pro" replies & get your ass into BF3 MP 

i'm free for MP only on weekends & you are sitting here


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Apr 7, 2012)

I would but the "Noobs and Boobs" server you are on allows only players upto rank 35.


----------



## s18000rpm (Apr 8, 2012)

Arsenal_Gunners said:


> I would but the "Noobs and Boobs" server you are on allows only players upto rank 35.


then find a better server mr.MVP, which also suits my ~4hours XP 

EA should release better coop maps.
the coop was just bland, un-engaging , nothing special.

I enjoyed COD5 coop a lot, & i still remember it (some mission with flame thrower ). bf3 coop = i forgot the next day which map i played. 

MP = good so far


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Apr 8, 2012)

s18000rpm said:


> then find a better server mr.MVP, which also suits my ~4hours XP
> 
> EA should release better coop maps.
> the coop was just bland, un-engaging , nothing special.
> ...



You seem to be more run and gun-like. Less patient, you are. BF's not for those people.


----------



## s18000rpm (Apr 9, 2012)

Am I missing something?
what strategy do you need to play BF3 ?

I just try to cap the points, kill the enemies on the way.and spot too.


----------



## Faun (Apr 9, 2012)

Is it worth getting the limited edition ? Where can i find the game at lowest price ?

Have been playing BC 2 for a while.



s18000rpm said:


> Am I missing something?
> what strategy do you need to play BF3 ?
> 
> I just try to cap the points, kill the enemies on the way.and spot too.



Know the maps and plan to survive with teammates. 

Or if there are enough noobs in other team as camping snipers then take them out with the same coin. Was pretty funny last night sniping out the campers.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Apr 9, 2012)

Ltd. Edition has long been discontinued.You can find the standard edition for 1199 and buy the expansion for 599 if you want.

Hey s18 did you see me shooting a heli with RPG
or a jet with tank?


----------



## Faun (Apr 9, 2012)

Arsenal_Gunners said:


> Ltd. Edition has long been discontinued.You can find the standard edition for 1199 and buy the expansion for 599 if you want.


I'll get it from flipkart then. 



Arsenal_Gunners said:


> Hey s18 did you see me shooting a heli with RPG
> or a jet with tank?



Shot couple of helis with tank and Carl Gustav in BC2. Shooting them with tracer darts implanted is even easier.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Apr 9, 2012)

Putting an unguided shell through an aerial vehicle is among the best feelings this game can offer.More the distance,the better it is.


----------



## s18000rpm (Apr 9, 2012)

Arsenal_Gunners said:


> Ltd. Edition has long been discontinued.You can find the standard edition for 1199 and buy the expansion for 599 if you want.
> 
> Hey s18 did you see me shooting a heli with RPG
> or a jet with tank?


Wtf you taking about?
whatever it is that you did, just be online at 8 pm.


----------



## Faun (Apr 9, 2012)

Arsenal_Gunners said:


> Putting an unguided shell through an aerial vehicle is among the best feelings this game can offer.More the distance,the better it is.



Taking out enemies with melee and taking headshots of camping snipers. Fun was had yesterday

Not to forget the tactical use of smoke grenade.


----------



## s18000rpm (Apr 9, 2012)

Arsenal_Gunners said:


> Putting an unguided shell through an aerial vehicle is among the best feelings this game can offer.More the distance,the better it is.



If you're not online on FOrigin at 8.30, I'll put a guided shell up you....
lol

Btw, anyone for MP  today?

There's no point of having tdf platoon if everyone is playing on different servers


----------



## hellknight (Apr 9, 2012)

The best thing is if you've a good sniper in your squad who is soflamming the vehicles & you're playing as an engineer taking them out. I love that..


----------



## s18000rpm (Apr 10, 2012)

had some fun today 

c4 jeep 
loooool


----------



## RCuber (Apr 10, 2012)

hellknight said:


> The best thing is if you've a good sniper in your squad who is soflamming the vehicles & you're playing as an engineer taking them out. I love that..



Javelin Spammer


----------



## hellknight (Apr 10, 2012)

^You need a support guy dropping ammo. I was once on the antenna in Caspian Border with a Support guy and a sniper. We got the best squad award at that time


----------



## s18000rpm (Apr 13, 2012)

bf3 this weekend tdf clan.


----------



## hellknight (Apr 13, 2012)

Yeah sure.. but I'm getting a 403 error. You don't have permission to access / on this server. Anyone else getting that error?


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Apr 13, 2012)

It's fixed now.


----------



## RCuber (Apr 14, 2012)

I'm in my native... Will be back on sunday night  already 2 days passed without BF3


----------



## s18000rpm (Apr 14, 2012)

how do you fly the jets/choppers?

kb+ mouse or game pad?


----------



## hellknight (Apr 14, 2012)

Aircraft flying is a tough job.. Watch some YouTube tutorials & then try on an empty server..


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Apr 14, 2012)

s18000rpm said:


> how do you fly the jets/choppers?
> 
> kb+ mouse or game pad?



The best pilots use joystick but that is overkill for arcade flying.I use KB.
If you want to learn go to an empty server with 1 player start and practice there.


----------



## s18000rpm (Apr 14, 2012)

lol
just noticed, kb+mouse/kb all work with xbox controller connected.

& noticed one more thing - key F1 to F4 = seat position in vehicles


----------



## Faun (Apr 14, 2012)

hellknight said:


> The best thing is if you've a good sniper in your squad who is soflamming the vehicles & you're playing as an engineer taking them out. I love that..


Without teamwork one can rack up the score but winning the game is a distant possibility.

I like to create wall of smoke when arming a m-com or taking a base. Works better.


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Apr 14, 2012)

s18000rpm said:


> had some fun today
> 
> c4 jeep
> loooool



It's called as "Jihad Jeep" in Battlefield culture. And it's more funner in BC2 than in BF3. You'll have plenty of WTF moments in BC2 with respect to this 'cause the C4's kinda broken in BC2. Awhh... them old memories...


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Apr 14, 2012)

He knows what it's called,just trying to be politically correct


----------



## DigitalDude (Apr 14, 2012)

kb+mouse is the best for flying jets and dogfighting. best pilots just use kb+mouse. joystick is actually useless in dogfights as the speed cant be controlled as fast as in kb.


_


----------



## Faun (Apr 15, 2012)

15GB on download after unlocking errything in BC2.


----------



## Tachyon1986 (Apr 15, 2012)

Hey, guys looks like there's a new patch for BF3 (1.5GB) and it apparently breaks the multiplayer? Seems like you need to disable UPNP on the router to make it work.

I haven't downloaded it yet , and EA are apparently making a hotfix for the MP issue.


----------



## s18000rpm (Apr 15, 2012)

Arsenal_Gunners said:


> He knows what it's called,just trying to be politically correct


get lost nerd


Beep Beep, I'm a Jihad Jeep
lool
Beep Beep, I'm a Jihad Jeep - Battlefield 3 Killing Tanks with C4 Jeeps - YouTube


----------



## s18000rpm (Apr 16, 2012)

No contact with EA Online. Please try again later.

No contact with EA O - Forums - Battlelog / Battlefield 3

buggy pos 

just wanted to start MP


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Apr 16, 2012)

Everything's fine here....


----------



## s18000rpm (Apr 16, 2012)

started working.

i hate the server search/join feature of forigin. 
you have close the game to search new server & to make it worse, nothing happens inside forigin, you click on 'play', then it opens a battle log page in def. browser, from where you search for servers. 
& the buggy pos takes 2mins to just load upto "\logo screen.

wonder how stupid the forigin team must be feeling now.


----------



## RCuber (Apr 18, 2012)

I think I should put down my gun and retire from BF3..


----------



## ico (Apr 18, 2012)

s18000rpm said:


> started working.
> 
> i hate the server search/join feature of forigin.
> you have close the game to search new server & to make it worse, nothing happens inside forigin, you click on 'play', then it opens a battle log page in def. browser, from where you search for servers.
> ...


Forigin gives me a headache.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Apr 18, 2012)

Charan said:


> I think I should put down my gun and retire from BF3..



Not before trying the other 12 maps

Origin+Battlelog system is very clunky but I really like the concept of Battlelog.Even Steam was a pain at first.So I am willing to give EA/Dice time to streamline it.


----------



## hellknight (Apr 18, 2012)

^^ROFL.. But true.. Charan only plays Operation Metro..


----------



## DigitalDude (Apr 18, 2012)

Charan said:


> I think I should put down my gun and retire from BF3..





Arsenal_Gunners said:


> Not before trying the other 12 maps





_


----------



## s18000rpm (Apr 21, 2012)

Arsenal_Gunners said:


> Origin+Battlelog system is very clunky but I really like the concept of Battlelog.Even Steam was a pain at first.So I am willing to give EA/Dice time to streamline it.



EA had a benchmark - STEAM client!
even then they made a pos s/w called FOrigin, which does nothing but open battle log link in browser 
whats the need of FOrigin?
the concept is really retarded, when you have to CLOSE the game & open it again to join a new server 

look at CS 1.6, do you close it to join a new server? to make EA's concept  really retarded, CS 1.6 came in year 2000 

------------------------
reg. TDF platoon -
seriously, someone come online


----------



## RCuber (Apr 23, 2012)

BF3 PC Server is down 
im getting the "You were disconnected from EA Online" crap 

Battlefield 3 - Server Status - EA


----------



## Faun (Apr 23, 2012)

Started playing from yesterday. Feels different than BF BC2.

Guys add me on origin, battlefield soon
Progression - psygeist - Battlelog / Battlefield 3


----------



## RCuber (Apr 23, 2012)

Faun said:


> Started playing from yesterday. Feels different than BF BC2.
> 
> Guys add me on origin, battlefield soon
> Progression - psygeist - Battlelog / Battlefield 3



Added


----------



## Faun (Apr 23, 2012)

waiting in queue


----------



## sunnyhj (Apr 24, 2012)

Which servers do u guys usually play??  i've spent quiet sometime playing the game..but never found a single Indian player  

i mainly play metro(conquest)

If u can..add me too 

Progression - sunnyhj - Battlelog / Battlefield 3


----------



## Faun (Apr 24, 2012)

Anything with pings less than 200. I don't think any servers are there in India.


----------



## sunnyhj (Apr 24, 2012)

yup,no servers in India  ..i play on US and Netherlands server...Netherlands one's have ping below 200 everyone else ranges from 200-300


----------



## s18000rpm (Apr 24, 2012)

Wtf
FO, afaik nobody is even online on battle log, let alone play on same server from tdf platoon. 
Only me and a_g play together, representing tdf platoon.


----------



## Faun (Apr 24, 2012)

i'm online


----------



## RCuber (Apr 24, 2012)

me too online!!


----------



## Faun (Apr 24, 2012)

me playin too


----------



## RCuber (Apr 27, 2012)

*Close Quarters Donya Fortress Gameplay Trailer*

Close Quarters Donya Fortress Gameplay Trailer 

[YOUTUBE]WD8HF-AL2yY[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Faun (Apr 27, 2012)

flying is so much easier with controller.

Where can i practice jet flying ?


----------



## RCuber (Apr 27, 2012)

Faun said:


> flying is so much easier with controller.
> 
> Where can i practice jet flying ?



check unranked servers..


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Apr 27, 2012)

Just noticed that IR flares for jet are now unlocked by default.It was near impossible to start without them,so a good addition.
Good thing that I started early,the jet scene now is punishing for newbies


----------



## Faun (Apr 27, 2012)

Charan said:


> check unranked servers..


Thnks for the idea. I find myself enjoying flying more.



Arsenal_Gunners said:


> Just noticed that IR flares for jet are now unlocked by default.


Yeah.


----------



## DigitalDude (Apr 27, 2012)

Faun said:


> flying is so much easier with controller.
> 
> Where can i practice jet flying ?


flying with controller or joystick will be easy but will not save you in a dogfight. kb+mouse is the best way.


_


----------



## Faun (Apr 27, 2012)

DigitalDude said:


> flying with controller or joystick will be easy but will not save you in a dogfight. kb+mouse is the best way.



Yeah, KB+Mouse combo has greater maneuverability. I will need a mouse pad for that.


----------



## desiJATT (Apr 27, 2012)

Guys, please either specify your Origin IDs or add me, *desiJATT93* 

Looking forward in joining the Battlefield 3 bandwagon in a few days...


----------



## Faun (Apr 27, 2012)

Updated my siggy with battlelog link.


----------



## hellknight (Apr 28, 2012)

Let's play the game together tomorrow evening.. Say 2000 hrs.. what do you guys say?


----------



## desiJATT (Apr 28, 2012)

hellknight said:


> Let's play the game together tomorrow evening.. Say 2000 hrs.. what do you guys say?



Will join you guys next week, then we will plan some more games up


----------



## s18000rpm (Apr 28, 2012)

hellknight said:


> Let's play the game together tomorrow evening.. Say 2000 hrs.. what do you guys say?



sunday?
i'll be at b'lore with BSNL 3g 
pings will be too high with it.
lets play today , i'll be online from 12 noon, (pwr cut from 10-12 )


----------



## Faun (Apr 28, 2012)

^^What's your ID ?

I get better pings <160 in European servers.


----------



## RCuber (Apr 28, 2012)

hellknight said:


> Let's play the game together tomorrow evening.. Say 2000 hrs.. what do you guys say?



9-10 PM is dinner time for me. P I will be available to play post 10 PM .. upto 2 or 3 AM


----------



## Tachyon1986 (Apr 28, 2012)

Charan said:


> 9-10 PM is dinner time for me. P I will be available to play post 10 PM .. upto 2 or 3 AM



Hmm , it's been a while since I've played. Still at Level 16 lol , maybe I'll join tonight.


----------



## hellknight (Apr 28, 2012)

Everyone report to Origin in T-10 minutes..


----------



## RCuber (Apr 28, 2012)

I just came back after watching The Avengers .. have to have dinner now.. should be back by 11 PM


----------



## Faun (Apr 28, 2012)

hellknight said:


> Everyone report to Origin in T-10 minutes..


joining shortly


----------



## DigitalDude (Apr 28, 2012)

Faun said:


> Yeah, KB+Mouse combo has greater maneuverability. I will need a mouse pad for that.


just bind the pitch-up to spacebar key. then you need not drag the mouse like crazy 


_


----------



## Faun (Apr 28, 2012)

DigitalDude said:


> just bind the pitch-up to spacebar key. then you need not drag the mouse like crazy
> 
> 
> _



Useful tip


----------



## RCuber (Apr 29, 2012)

Faun said:


> joining shortly


Those two round was awesome dude.. Enjoyed good competition today!!


----------



## hellknight (Apr 29, 2012)

Yeah.. I played Rush mode.. It is awesome.. Now waiting for close quarters.. But I need to get a credit card for that..


----------



## s18000rpm (Apr 29, 2012)

300+ms ping with bsnl 3g


----------



## Maddd (Apr 29, 2012)

I am using (intel core i7, 6 GB RAM, 720 GB HDD, NVIDIA getforce 540 m 2 gb)

I am encountering a problem with battlefield 3 that some times it halts or stops working and after that there is only one choice just to close this using task manager.... !!! Can anyone tell me how to solve this??


----------



## s18000rpm (Apr 29, 2012)

use "High Performance" mode in your laptop while playing any game.
& always check what the "Game Manager" in battle log says reg. error.
to close the game use 'Alt+F4'

sometimes due to high pings, game takes too long to join a server, yesterday i joined a 'rush' server (2nd/3rd round), then the game kept loading till the end of the match 
~10mins, i forgot bout the server itself 

buggy pos EA. & they thought they'll compete Valve's Steam with buggy pos FOrigin


----------



## RCuber (Apr 29, 2012)

We should all play on a single server.. specially TDM or SDM .. there are plenty of empty servers available 

EDIT: BTW which makes more damage in close range.. Buck Shot/Fletchette/Frag/Slug.. still getting used to shotguns


----------



## Faun (Apr 29, 2012)

Charan said:


> Those two round was awesome dude.. Enjoyed good competition today!!



Yeah, great team coordination.

Killed the pilot 
*farm9.staticflickr.com/8168/7122634941_087de11499_z.jpg

Random glitch
*farm8.staticflickr.com/7257/7122638313_70c6b03ef7_z.jpg


He is so high
*farm9.staticflickr.com/8163/7122623937_c28c18aba7_z.jpg


----------



## RCuber (Apr 29, 2012)

Faun said:


> Killed the pilot
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...



do you record your gameplay?


----------



## thetechfreak (Apr 29, 2012)

just started the single player campaign of this game. Killed the sniper in the hotel and heading down after covering a team.

Initial impressions: well the game play is very realistic and also graphics are also very very good.
The gameplay especially feels lot different and better that MW3. was suprised when I was near a opponent and then he stabbed me to death. Was not familiar to this type of killing by AI 
also the game engine seems to take a good toll on my PC keeping 60% usage on my Quad core Phenom II. Barely get 30 frames with everything maxed out. But the visuals in the game are just amazing


----------



## DigitalDude (Apr 29, 2012)

Charan said:


> We should all play on a single server.. specially TDM or SDM .. there are plenty of empty servers available
> 
> EDIT: BTW which makes more damage in close range.. Buck Shot/Fletchette/Frag/Slug.. still getting used to shotguns


buck




thetechfreak said:


> just started the single player campaign of this game. Killed the sniper in the hotel and heading down after covering a team.
> [...]


you have not seen anything yet 


_


----------



## s18000rpm (Apr 29, 2012)

getting 300+ ping on almost all servers.
lets play conquest mode.


----------



## Faun (Apr 29, 2012)

Charan said:


> do you record your gameplay?



I just take screenshots (bound to sensitivity button on my mouse MX518).


----------



## s18000rpm (Apr 29, 2012)

^fraps?


----------



## Faun (Apr 29, 2012)

s18000rpm said:


> ^fraps?



MSI afterburner, it's better IMO.


----------



## Faun (Apr 30, 2012)

Someone co-op for drop em like liquid because everyone i play with shoots the opposite hostage bus.


----------



## RCuber (May 1, 2012)

Faun said:


> Someone co-op for drop em like liquid because everyone i play with shoots the opposite hostage bus.



Request sent


----------



## Faun (May 1, 2012)

It was fun
*farm8.staticflickr.com/7231/7130970873_dca6181ba5_z.jpg

*farm8.staticflickr.com/7036/6984874438_aa02e3f0de_z.jpg

*farm8.staticflickr.com/7218/6984875324_516648737b_z.jpg

*farm8.staticflickr.com/7228/7130954161_c0d4357f7e_z.jpg

*farm8.staticflickr.com/7251/6984868708_9c0661d66e_z.jpg

*farm8.staticflickr.com/7037/7130949823_fa8f7a329a_z.jpg

*farm9.staticflickr.com/8018/7130947123_3147da9469_z.jpg

*farm8.staticflickr.com/7090/7130946543_2ac2dda2cd_z.jpg
*farm9.staticflickr.com/8026/6984861150_a8ef129f7e_z.jpg


----------



## hellknight (May 1, 2012)

Nice.. yesterday in Caspian Border, I killed a low-flying Sukhoi with a Tank near Antenna.. It was the best Battlefield 3 moment for me


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (May 1, 2012)

^^Like I said earlier,no better feeling than when you fire at a jet or heli and a little cross appears on your reticle along with tons of points.
I am finding that a canister shell makes short work of jets.It's not brutally hard too,unlike landing a normal shell on them.

Also just discovered AK 74M.Beast of a gun.


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (May 1, 2012)

Best graphics in a FPS I've ever seen. Awesome job, DICE. I remember my days of excitement waiting for this game.... yup, I'ma Conquest naoh!


----------



## s18000rpm (May 1, 2012)

I've destroyed a heli with a tank. 
Someone make a thread for BF3 multiplayer.
We can keep track of tdf players (origin ID) in first post of that thread.


----------



## RCuber (May 1, 2012)

Me, Hellknigh, Faun and TTyachyon played together.. it was fun.. Now I can play maps other than metro


----------



## Tachyon1986 (May 1, 2012)

Yeah, only wish I wasn't random kicked out so often. Lost my score :/

On the bright side , I emerged as the highest scorer on the team in the next game which had me and Faun (was after the others lefT)


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (May 1, 2012)

You never lose the points you get.They are added after the round is over.


----------



## RCuber (May 1, 2012)

Tachyon1986 said:


> Yeah, only wish I wasn't random kicked out so often. Lost my score :/
> 
> On the bright side , I emerged as the highest scorer on the team in the next game which had me and Faun (was after the others lefT)



I was getting lag


----------



## s18000rpm (May 1, 2012)

*2.bp.blogspot.com/-g1hE60Zm5OQ/Tx3EHlqkFqI/AAAAAAAAAeM/1CySfRa0m4g/s1600/mother-god-meme.jpg
40 mins per round?


----------



## RCuber (May 1, 2012)

s18000rpm said:


> 40 mins per round?


Yea.. we got a lot of time to waste KILL 

EDIT: Im making a MP thread .. will be posting it soon..



s18000rpm said:


> I've destroyed a heli with a tank.
> Someone make a thread for BF3 multiplayer.
> We can keep track of tdf players (origin ID) in first post of that thread.



HERE YOU GO  
*
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/gamerz/156391-battlefield-3-multiplayer-discussion.html*

Guys please reply in that thread so that I can correct the list .


----------



## Tachyon1986 (May 2, 2012)

Arsenal_Gunners said:


> You never lose the points you get.They are added after the round is over.



Really? I was kicked out back to the battle log. When I rejoined the map, my score was reset to zero. I don't think the old ones got added.


----------



## RCuber (May 2, 2012)

Power failure is such a meh.....


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (May 2, 2012)

Tachyon1986 said:


> Really? I was kicked out back to the battle log. When I rejoined the map, my score was reset to zero. I don't think the old ones got added.



I does,to your overall stats.


----------



## DigitalDude (May 2, 2012)

Tachyon1986 said:


> Really? I was kicked out back to the battle log. When I rejoined the map, my score was reset to zero. I don't think the old ones got added.


if you rejoin the same server you got kicked from, the old stats wont add up, server counts as new session.

if you don't join again after getting kicked (or crashed) the stats will be reported by the server.

_


----------



## RCuber (May 2, 2012)

Anyone used Better Battlelog (BBLOG) - A Browser Addon for Battlelog addon/plugin? .. came to know about this plugin couple of days ago and I am using in from past 30 mins.. its quite impressive.. try it out.. 

Note: Works only on Chrome of Firefox..


----------



## Faun (May 2, 2012)

^^yeh using it from past few days.


----------



## slashragnarok (May 5, 2012)

Just got BF3 today and I already have a lot of questions.

Can someone give me the entire list of patches that have been released for BF3?
Also do the patches need to be applied to the game in the sequence in which they were released? I am not gonna update the game via Origin as it does not resume updating after. So I wanna know which patches to get to update the game.


----------



## desiJATT (May 5, 2012)

slashragnarok said:


> Just got BF3 today and I already have a lot of questions.
> 
> Can someone give me the entire list of patches that have been released for BF3?
> Also do the patches need to be applied to the game in the sequence in which they were released? I am not gonna update the game via Origin as it does not resume updating after. So I wanna know which patches to get to update the game.



Why are you so confused? Just let Origin Update the game, no need to apply manual patches. I already corrected you in the Multiplayer Discussion Thread. There is only 1 and ONLY 1 Patch. It's called Cumulative patching. ALL patches rolled into ONE. Just Update game through Origin. DO NOT Download patches from third party sites. This is not BFBC2. YOU CANNOT manually update the game.


----------



## s18000rpm (May 5, 2012)

you can, i did that way 
forigin wasted ~2-3GB to d/l 4GB update 
so i went the manual way.

slash... - google the offline updates, there must be some new update that combines the B2K update with the recent 1.5GB update.


----------



## slashragnarok (May 5, 2012)

@desijatt 4.5 GB at 30 KBPs is a big pain.
@s18000rpm I did google the updates. What I wanna know is that must I install the previous updates before installing the latest update? If so I need to know how many previous updates there are and then need to search them.

also where did you get the manual updates??


----------



## RCuber (May 7, 2012)

BTW.. I am facing issues in loading time. its pretty high. like 2-3 mins.. also I face shuttering if there are any other applications running including other browser.. I guess I should increase my ram to 8GB ..


----------



## omega44-xt (May 11, 2012)

Can I use one original PC DVD to install &  play BF3 in 2 different PCs?


----------



## thetechfreak (May 11, 2012)

anupam_pb said:


> Can I use one original PC DVD to install &  play BF3 in 2 different PCs?



dont think so. friend tried but failed


----------



## RCuber (May 11, 2012)

anupam_pb said:


> Can I use one original PC DVD to install &  play BF3 in 2 different PCs?



AFAIK you can install it in multiple PC's with the same Origin Account. But you might not be able to play on both PC's simultaneously..


----------



## Tachyon1986 (May 11, 2012)

Charan said:


> BTW.. I am facing issues in loading time. its pretty high. like 2-3 mins.. also I face shuttering if there are any other applications running including other browser.. I guess I should increase my ram to 8GB ..



Have the loading times improved?


----------



## RCuber (May 11, 2012)

Tachyon1986 said:


> Have the loading times improved?


I didn't get you..


----------



## hellknight (May 11, 2012)

Loading times have nothing to do with the RAM IMO. It takes around a minute to get the game started on my 4 GB of RAM.


----------



## s18000rpm (May 11, 2012)

Mine too.
The game gets unplayable most of the times. The HDD light is always on, resulting in huge skips in frames.
HDD is fully de-fragmented, even game folder is de-fragmented. I use de-fraggler for defragging.


----------



## Faun (May 11, 2012)

^^Delete all the Shin Chans for better performance. 

Offtopic: I dont de-frag.



hellknight said:


> Loading times have nothing to do with the RAM IMO. It takes around a minute to get the game started on my 4 GB of RAM.



For me ping is proportional to laoding times.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (May 11, 2012)

s18000rpm said:


> Mine too.
> The game gets unplayable most of the times. The HDD light is always on, resulting in huge skips in frames.
> HDD is fully de-fragmented, even game folder is de-fragmented. I use de-fraggler for defragging.



Maybe your laptop doesn't have enough juice.Or maybe it is being sucked by countless viruses.


----------



## s18000rpm (May 11, 2012)

Faun said:


> ^^Delete all the Shin Chans for better performance.



shin chan vids wont affect game perf 
btw, i dont have shin chan vids to begin with. 

Drive E = game installed
*i.imgur.com/PSHIT.png




Arsenal_Gunners said:


> Maybe your laptop doesn't have enough juice.Or maybe it is being sucked by countless viruses.




my laptop is a lot better than your zebronics PC 

*i.imgur.com/BTD7B.png

i dont go to 'those' sites/click on every link saying 'free @#$*" like you.


----------



## Tachyon1986 (May 11, 2012)

Charan said:


> I didn't get you..



Uh , you said above that your BF3 loading times were going really high. Was just checking if it was a permanent issue or temporary.


----------



## RCuber (May 11, 2012)

Tachyon1986 said:


> Uh , you said above that your BF3 loading times were going really high. Was just checking if it was a permanent issue or temporary.



Karkhand maps load fast.. like is 15-20 seconds.. but other maps take lot of time.. also its not related to ping.. low ping server may take lot of time to load.. where as high ping servers sometime take very little time to load... 

I am totally confused with this behavior..


----------



## s18000rpm (May 11, 2012)

simple answer - BUGGY P.O.S EA & its BUGGY POS FOrigin & BUGGY POS BF3


----------



## montsa007 (May 12, 2012)

Just got the Game yesterday and playing the story/campaign mode


----------



## DigitalDude (May 12, 2012)

s18000rpm said:


> Mine too.
> The game gets unplayable most of the times. The HDD light is always on, resulting in huge skips in frames.
> HDD is fully de-fragmented, even game folder is de-fragmented. I use de-fraggler for defragging.


what is your hdd rpm ? and gfx card ?


_


----------



## s18000rpm (May 12, 2012)

5400 rpm, 2 GB DDR5 nVidia GT 540m 128 bit bus
Intel i5 2430 3.0 GHz
4 GB DDR 5 1333 mhz


----------



## 101gamzer (May 12, 2012)

s18000rpm said:


> 5400 rpm, 2 GB DDR5 nVidia GT 540m 128 bit bus
> Intel i5 2430 3.0 GHz
> 4 GB DDR 5 1333 mhz




Probably a Bad Sector just scan and fix


----------



## s18000rpm (May 12, 2012)

Hmm. I'll try scanning for error.
It's the game man, the HDD keeps running as if anti virus is scanning in the background.


----------



## hellknight (May 12, 2012)

Try turning on the game mode of Anti-Virus software.. It should stop running when you're playing game.


----------



## s18000rpm (May 12, 2012)

AV is MSE, its not scanning while playing games (skyrim/gta4/me3).
played by turning off MSE too.
now scanning for bad sectors (10% done in 20mins )

update: no bad sectors


----------



## montsa007 (May 12, 2012)

Lol, I finished the game.

"We die only once, make sure its worth it"


----------



## DigitalDude (May 13, 2012)

s18000rpm said:


> 5400 rpm, 2 GB DDR5 nVidia GT 540m 128 bit bus
> Intel i5 2430 3.0 GHz
> 4 GB DDR 5 1333 mhz


7200rpm drive would be better. anyway what resolutions you play in ?

I guess it's just that the laptop gfx cant handle this.
NVIDIA GeForce GT 540M - Notebookcheck.net Tech
at low details in 1024x768 you are supposed to get ~36fps


_


----------



## s18000rpm (May 16, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]7QbJgsTgBZY[/YOUTUBE]
watch after 1.30.


----------



## Faun (May 17, 2012)

Getting the king of lag which ends up in teleportation (watch the vid from 5sec onward, see how the player teleports in front of the enemy)
[YOUTUBE]jIGGEXn_Yhc[/YOUTUBE]

almost all servers ruined for me despite of pings <200


----------



## s18000rpm (May 17, 2012)

^that happens with me too, but its local lag 
it happens when HDD LED is lit up (not flickering).

dunno wtf is the problem.


----------



## montsa007 (May 17, 2012)

I played the Kaffarov mission again yesterday, when the car is to enter the gate, there's nothing!

The car is literally hanging in the air?


----------



## s18000rpm (May 17, 2012)

Increased HDD activi - Forums - Battlelog / Battlefield 3
how do you update PunkBuster?
edit: updated 
PunkBuster Online Countermeasures


----------



## Nipun (May 17, 2012)

I purchased this game 2 days ago, installed updated and all. When I tried to run it, the game demanded newer drivers, which were just not installing. Finally I have the new drivers but game crashes randomly in 5 minutes.
I get 'Battlefield 3 has stopped working' and game quits. The error appears in Single player, multiplayer and even while loading the game.


----------



## RCuber (May 18, 2012)

Nipun said:


> I purchased this game 2 days ago, installed updated and all. When I tried to run it, the game demanded newer drivers, which were just not installing. Finally I have the new drivers but game crashes randomly in 5 minutes.
> I get 'Battlefield 3 has stopped working' and game quits. The error appears in Single player, multiplayer and even while loading the game.



nipun.. check the post by s18000rpm


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (May 18, 2012)

If a problem exits,s18 must have faced it at some time


----------



## s18000rpm (May 18, 2012)

Nipun said:


> I purchased this game 2 days ago, installed updated and all. When I tried to run it, the game demanded newer drivers, which were just not installing. Finally I have the new drivers but game crashes randomly in 5 minutes.
> I get 'Battlefield 3 has stopped working' and game quits. The error appears in Single player, multiplayer and even while loading the game.


whats your pc config?

crashes happened on my desktop too, but i havent updated the game on desktop.
on my laptop, game is fully updated, game doesnt crash 'that much' 
even when it does, the error is - 'lost connection to sever...'.


----------



## Nipun (May 18, 2012)

s18000rpm said:


> whats your pc config?
> 
> crashes happened on my desktop too, but i havent updated the game on desktop.
> on my laptop, game is fully updated, game doesnt crash 'that much'
> even when it does, the error is - 'lost connection to sever...'.


Phemon II x4 840
HD 6850
4GB RAM (but on 32bit so 3GB)


----------



## omega44-xt (May 19, 2012)

Is internet required each time I start BF3?  If yes is updating the game necessary (if updates available) each time I start the game?


----------



## RCuber (May 19, 2012)

anupam_pb said:


> Is internet required each time I start BF3?  If yes is updating the game necessary (if updates available) each time I start the game?



Unfortunately yes.. your require a active internet connection to play the game. even for Single Player. but you can bypass this by logging into Origin and immediately going offline in the Origin Client. 

but update are not rolled out daily..

Tthere are three kind of update.
1. Origin - this is the client, this is updated once a month or so.. 
2. Game update - these update are announced well before hand.. it can range from few hundred MB's to GB's - IIRC there have been 4 updates from release date. 
3. Battlelog Plugin - these update are specific to Battlelog.. its usually stability and feature updates for Battlelog website. its only about 3-4 MB.


----------



## ico (May 19, 2012)

Arsenal_Gunners said:


> If a problem exits,s18 must have faced it at some time


----------



## RCuber (May 19, 2012)

@ico: Y U NO PLAY BATTLEFIELD 3?
*i1.kym-cdn.com/entries/icons/original/000/004/006/y-u-no-guy.jpg


----------



## SunE (May 19, 2012)

anupam_pb said:


> Is internet required each time I start BF3?  If yes is updating the game necessary (if updates available) each time I start the game?



If you're connected to internet then yes internet is required to play the game every time. But try this. Go entirely offline,i.e, switch off your wifi or unplug your LAN cable. Then once your computer is not connected to the internet in any way, simply double-click on the BF3 icon on the desktop and the SP should start right away. It worked for me this morning itself.


----------



## DigitalDude (May 23, 2012)

muct watch heli action. 

*www.youtube.com/watch?v=HlAifhufSfE

the jet support in the above match

*www.youtube.com/watch?v=45zCKrFCNxI

_


----------



## RCuber (May 23, 2012)

DigitalDude said:


> muct watch heli action.
> 
> Get To The Chopper: Bow Down to Attack Helicopter!! (Battlefield 3 Gameplay/Commentary) - YouTube
> 
> ...



yea.. saw the jet gameplay yesterday night,didnt see lvlcap's video


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (May 23, 2012)

There were only one or two times a jet got on his tail,even then he was bailed out by his chopper mates.
In South asian servers you get shot down in a minute by lvl 75 nerds


----------



## DigitalDude (May 23, 2012)

Arsenal_Gunners said:


> There were only one or two times a jet got on his tail,even then he was bailed out by his chopper mates.
> In South asian servers you get shot down in a minute by lvl 75 nerds


that deigo guys plays well, this round was meh.

and yes there always a 100 star jet dude waiting for you in most of the hk or sg conquest servers lol.


_


----------



## s18000rpm (May 24, 2012)

Operation Kickstart - YouTube
Published on May 23, 2012 by birgirpall 

got Back to Karkand for Battlefield 3


----------



## RCuber (May 24, 2012)

s18000rpm said:


> Operation Kickstart - YouTube
> Published on May 23, 2012 by birgirpall
> 
> got Back to Karkand for Battlefield 3



finally!!!.

I think my Double XP weekend will be ruined  interviews :S


----------



## theserpent (May 24, 2012)

i wish i had bf3


----------



## fz8975 (May 24, 2012)

for Single Player will it work on 2G network(data card internet) on my laptop..
hope so since it is just for authorizing ..
also 
Will Multiplayer will be blocked my college server(it uses Cyberoam to block contents)..Counter strike works, will BF3 work ?


----------



## RCuber (May 24, 2012)

fz8975 said:


> for Single Player will it work on 2G network(data card internet) on my laptop..
> hope so since it is just for authorizing ..
> also
> Will Multiplayer will be blocked my college server(it uses Cyberoam to block contents)..Counter strike works, will BF3 work ?



Yes for SP.. 2G is fine.. you just need that for logging into Origin.. 

check if you can open battlelog from your college.. if you can open they you might be able to connect to the servers.. still there are lot of ports which should be open.. check battlefield 3 manual for port details..


----------



## Bodhisatwa (May 24, 2012)

In bf3,i increasd d resolution to 1280*768 and saved it..my monitor has a native resolution of 1024*768..so in bf3 it is now showing out of range..
My monitor though supports that resolution and i play fifa at that..
I delted al the files frm d save directry and then ran bf3..then its running ..its obvious bt i lost my saved checkpoints;-(..i have a copy of those files at another location..
What should i do now??

pls hlp guys...


----------



## s18000rpm (May 24, 2012)

Battle Report - Battlelog / Battlefield 3

played as support in last 5mins & got 7/8 kills 
till then was playing as medic 


edit:
oops, wrong thread


----------



## Bodhisatwa (May 25, 2012)

help out guys..


----------



## RCuber (May 25, 2012)

Bodhisatwa said:


> In bf3,i increasd d resolution to 1280*768 and saved it..my monitor has a native resolution of 1024*768..so in bf3 it is now showing out of range..
> My monitor though supports that resolution and i play fifa at that..
> I delted al the files frm d save directry and then ran bf3..then its running ..its obvious bt i lost my saved checkpoints;-(..i have a copy of those files at another location..
> What should i do now??
> ...



replace all files except "PROF_SAVE_profile". that file holds the resolution information.


----------



## s18000rpm (May 25, 2012)

Your monitor supports that 1280 resolution at lower refresh rates (crt?)


----------



## Bodhisatwa (May 25, 2012)

That file holds d checkpoints also. .
its nt a crt. .


----------



## s18000rpm (May 25, 2012)

for save files, you can "sync" it with cloud storage.
reg. "out of range" error, next time you set the resolutipn, keep an eye on the "refresh rate" mentioned next to resolution,  your moniter supports 1024x... @ 75Hz, then i think for 1280, you should select 60Hz or lower.

you can also try editing "PROF_SAVE_profile" file.
goto - C:\Users\<your acc>\Documents\Battlefield 3\settings
open that file with note pad ->Ctrl+F-> search for "1280" & change it to 1024.
save , exit  & play.

be sure to have a backup of those settings files. 
*i.imgur.com/yrzzV.png


----------



## Bodhisatwa (May 28, 2012)

I tried,bt wat hapnd i dnt knw,there was no efct..i dltd d previous files also..
So i wil have 2 strt again..
Anyways,thanks guys (specily s18000rpm) n hapy gamin


----------



## sunnyhj (May 30, 2012)

Don't know if u guys know this so there will be a new expansion pack in Q3 which includes more vehicles etc   i was just browsing and found this..So shared with u all 

Battlefield 3: Armored Kill - PC - IGN


----------



## cyborg47 (May 30, 2012)

sunnyhj said:


> Don't know if u guys know this so there will be a new expansion pack in Q3 which includes more vehicles etc   i was just browsing and found this..So shared with u all
> 
> Battlefield 3: Armored Kill - PC - IGN



Both Close Quarters and Armored Kill were revealed at the same time. But unfortunately, DICE/EA had been trying to lure the 'cod' audience badly, which is why they're hyping close quarters dlc as much as possible.


----------



## RCuber (May 30, 2012)

cyborg47 said:


> Both Close Quarters and Armored Kill were revealed at the same time. But unfortunately, DICE/EA had been trying to lure the 'cod' audience badly, which is why they're hyping close quarters dlc as much as possible.



Any company would want to lure their competitors customers into their product.. it happens everywhere not just in the gaming industry.   

Yes I do agree that Battlefield is Open Air Maps, but not necessarily everyone would like it.. I cannot recall on how many times I have rage quit air maps as our Air support sucked..


----------



## s18000rpm (May 30, 2012)

"The Battlefield 3 expansion pack
Armored Kill ups the ante for
vehicular mayhem as only
Battlefield can do. Featuring new
driveable tanks, ATVs, mobile
artillery and more, Battlefield 3:
*Armored Kill also delivers huge battlefields for an
all-out vehicle assault, including the biggest map
in Battlefield history*."

I can't wait for this. 
I just hope there are full servers of it with ~150 ping 

Because I bought B2K on arsenal_gunners recommendation, only to find out there are just a handful of Asian servers running them  and most of the time they are empty.


----------



## desiJATT (May 30, 2012)

Guys, I am thinking of organizing a BF3 tournament, there is no problem. We have 10+2 PCs, all pre installed with Battlefield 3, including mine, and my friend's. We have a great place to play.

For venue pictures you can see this - *www.facebook.com/NxGTs

The computers are high end gaming machines equiped with HD6950,HD6970, and HD7850 in various PCs. 23 inch Dell monitors. 

Now the thing is, should I start promoting the tournament? What do u think will be the response we get by organizing this? How many of you might come?


----------



## thetechfreak (May 30, 2012)

> Now the thing is, should I start promoting the tournament? What do u think will be the response we get by organizing this? How many of you might come?


 The response should be good. I wont come(actually can't) but all gaming enthusiasts who see the promotion IMO will take part.


----------



## Bodhisatwa (May 30, 2012)

I would love 2 join. bt the distance does nt permit. i thnk u should organize it.it would be a great event.


----------



## samudragupta (May 30, 2012)

desiJATT said:


> Guys, I am thinking of organizing a BF3 tournament, there is no problem. We have 10+2 PCs, all pre installed with Battlefield 3, including mine, and my friend's. We have a great place to play.
> 
> For venue pictures you can see this - *www.facebook.com/NxGTs
> 
> ...



good idea, though you would attract crowd only from north and north west... Southerners and Westerners may not be able to make it due to the distance factor!!


----------



## Bodhisatwa (May 30, 2012)

agreed.


----------



## desiJATT (May 30, 2012)

What if the same tournament's qualifying rounds are commenced in Ludhiana and Delhi? What do you think will players come?


----------



## Bodhisatwa (May 30, 2012)

From those areas. .


----------



## RCuber (May 31, 2012)

Battlefield Premium Update!!!! 



> According to this sheet, a one-time-fee of $49.99/4000 Microsoft Points will net you all five Battlefield 3 expansion packs including Back to Karkand, Close Quarters, Armored Kill, Aftermath and End Game. It will be available for purchase on June 4th, 2012 across all platforms.
> 
> Included in these five expansions are 20 maps, 20 new weapons, 10+ new vehicles, 4 new game modes, 30+ Assignments and 20+ new dog tags.
> 
> ...



Source

The Red Dragon Confirms 
[YOUTUBE]JgojCv4LKBs[/YOUTUBE]

$49.99 = 2805 INR according to google....

16 maps if you dont consider B2k.. 

I say its not that bad.. I may go for it..


----------



## thetechfreak (May 31, 2012)

@charan for 2.8k IMO its better to get MW 3 which I think is lot more widely played. multiplayer than BF 3.


----------



## cyborg47 (May 31, 2012)

thetechfreak said:


> @charan for 2.8k IMO its better to get MW 3 which I think is lot more widely played. multiplayer than BF 3.



You can get MW2, or Black ops for a cheaper price, its basically the same game anyway lol.


----------



## DigitalDude (May 31, 2012)

i'm sure it will not be 2805INR. Indian has different pricing.


_


----------



## cyborg47 (May 31, 2012)

DigitalDude said:


> i'm sure it will not be 2805INR. Indian has different pricing.
> 
> 
> _



That's for the retail, boxed content. DLC's are not priced basing on that.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (May 31, 2012)

I am only interested in Armored kill DLC and the other stuff in the premium pack doesn't appeal to me in the slightest.Not for me then.


----------



## theserpent (May 31, 2012)

Hope the full edition(with all dlcs) become 1k by 2013 april


----------



## DigitalDude (May 31, 2012)

cyborg47 said:


> That's for the retail, boxed content. DLC's are not priced basing on that.


B2K is INR599 in origin store and not INR840.


_


----------



## cyborg47 (May 31, 2012)

DigitalDude said:


> B2K is INR599 in origin store and not INR840.
> 
> 
> _



Damn!! thanks for letting me know.
Now I can buy Armored Kill expansion


----------



## DigitalDude (May 31, 2012)

The Battlefield Blog | Massive Battlefield 3 update goes live June 4-5



> We are very happy to present the contents of our next Battlefield 3 game update! This is a big one, rolling out June 4-5. Read on for the full details, including a solution to the M26 dart issue, reduced suppression, and the introduction of colorblind support on console.
> The next Battlefield 3 update goes live June 4-5 on all formats. As usual, the period between the last update and this upcoming one has been spent listening to our community, tweaking parameters, balancing performance, and eliminating issues that we have found with your help. In short, the June update will make sure Battlefield 3 plays even better.[...]






_


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (May 31, 2012)

serpent16 said:


> Hope the full edition(with all dlcs) become 1k by 2013 april



BF4 w/ "uber-awesome FB3.0, true next-gen game. Makes BF3 look like 8-bit game" will be announced. By EA. So much of the marketing. I remember DICE saying "Free BC2 map packs will be released", but it turned out to be rehashed BC2 maps. Yeah, BC2 maps for BC2. lawl.

Ef EA.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (May 31, 2012)

November 11-2013 is a lot of time for an online game's lifespan.I have got my money's worth already.
I'd rather play the game and enjoy it than not play it and moan because I deem a gaming company to be "evil".


----------



## hellknight (Jun 1, 2012)

Seriously, I got the game for Rs. 999 with B2K free.. I think that I've earned every penny that I spent on game during the last 6 months..


----------



## theserpent (Jun 1, 2012)

Coudn't buy BF3.As its above 1k.Or i might never play this game in my life


----------



## s18000rpm (Jun 1, 2012)

update?
FFS 


Spoiler



Couldnt they release it yesterday, when i was in chennai having Airtel BB 
now i'm in b'lore with bsnl 3g 


i just HOPE the update is max 500MB


----------



## RCuber (Jun 1, 2012)

hellknight said:


> Seriously, I got the game for Rs. 999 with B2K free.. I think that I've earned every penny that I spent on game during the last 6 months..



999? How? when?


----------



## Faun (Jun 1, 2012)

^^limited edition.

How big is the update ?


----------



## cyborg47 (Jun 1, 2012)

Charan said:


> 999? How? when?



Well I got the LE for 999. The official price was 1200rs, but the announcement got in a little late, Nextworld was on rush and priced the game for 999rs, and I pre-ordered the game right away, that was like 4 months before the official release. And its a policy of Nextworld to sell the game at whatever price it was pre ordered for. Guess I was lucky.


----------



## RCuber (Jun 1, 2012)

Battlefield 3 going for Rs 750 and B2K is going for Rs. 300 on Origin.. go get it ..

*img62.imageshack.us/img62/7186/tmpbf3.jpg

Uploaded with ImageShack.us



cyborg47 said:


> Well I got the LE for 999. The official price was 1200rs, but the announcement got in a little late, Nextworld was on rush and priced the game for 999rs, and I pre-ordered the game right away, that was like 4 months before the official release. And its a policy of Nextworld to sell the game at whatever price it was pre ordered for. Guess I was lucky.



ah.. lucky you


----------



## DigitalDude (Jun 1, 2012)

I also preordered it in mar/april '11 in the origin store where it was INR999 for long 

btw all games (except new releases and preorders) are now 50% discounted in origin till June 15th.
All preorders will get to buy a game for INR100. (from a selected list of 52 games)



_


----------



## Faun (Jun 1, 2012)

Charan said:


> Battlefield 3 going for Rs 750 and B2K is going for Rs. 300 on Origin.. go get it ..
> 
> *img62.imageshack.us/img62/7186/tmpbf3.jpg
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us



nooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo 

Now give discount for to be released content.


----------



## s18000rpm (Jun 1, 2012)

Charan said:


> Battlefield 3 going for Rs 750 and B2K is going for Rs. 300 on Origin.. go get it ..
> 
> *img62.imageshack.us/img62/7186/tmpbf3.jpg
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us


*i.imgur.com/HfCoy.jpg
i just bought b2k last week


----------



## RCuber (Jun 2, 2012)

Faun said:


> nooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo
> 
> Now give discount for to be released content.





s18000rpm said:


> *i.imgur.com/HfCoy.jpg
> i just bought b2k last week



*img705.imageshack.us/img705/2052/trololox.jpg



when I was posting this I had a grin in my face. I knew you guys had bought it couple of weeks ago  

PS: im gonna get owned in BF3 by these two guys


----------



## fz8975 (Jun 3, 2012)

if i buy a game at origin(say BF3) and download it on my PC
can I install it on my laptop (by transferring downloaded setup files)

p.s.- i will not even install it on my PC

sorry if its off-topic


----------



## RCuber (Jun 3, 2012)

fz8975 said:


> if i buy a game at origin(say BF3) and download it on my PC
> can I install it on my laptop (by transferring downloaded setup files)
> 
> p.s.- i will not even install it on my PC
> ...



check this Moving Origin games (BF3) to a different computer - Electronic Arts UK Community

I haven't done this previously so i'm not sure..


----------



## cyborg47 (Jun 3, 2012)

Why not just connect the internet cable to the laptop and download the game through origin 

Anyway, its possible with steam. You move the whole folder, and re-install steam, I guess its a similar process with Origin.


----------



## DigitalDude (Jun 4, 2012)

DigitalDude said:


> *rush is my fav. the tension in arming and defending the last mcom with 0 tickets is unequalled *
> [...]


this

[youtube]IraKMMf0FX0[/youtube]


_

Battlefield 3 Premium leaked trailer 

[YOUTUBE]Su33rBwP_Z0[/YOUTUBE]

dont mind the title 


_


----------



## RCuber (Jun 4, 2012)

Luetin Says patch is 1.3GB .. My Origin installation is yet to recognize the update.. 

[YOUTUBE]R39Nwf8RMV8[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## s18000rpm (Jun 7, 2012)

have you guys watched this?
Shock Troopers - YouTube

[YOUTUBE]V9AkvnSYO8s[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## s18000rpm (Jun 17, 2012)

*Battleduty Modern Quarters 3 Premium Elite*
[YOUTUBE]fGuSfbkgmus[/YOUTUBE]
loool


----------



## DigitalDude (Jun 18, 2012)

yatatatatatatatatata!!!!!!!



_


----------



## DigitalDude (Jun 22, 2012)

whoa!

[YOUTUBE]udOMhmNpkZI[/YOUTUBE]



_


----------



## RCuber (Jun 22, 2012)

I am not sure if this was shared before 

[YOUTUBE]KtPquDCEPB8[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Saumil996 (Jun 22, 2012)

I am thinking of buying battlefield 3. What is the minimum internet speed required for playing online?


----------



## RCuber (Jun 22, 2012)

Saumil996 said:


> I am thinking of buying battlefield 3. What is the minimum internet speed required for playing online?



512kbps is fine, but its the ping which matters.


----------



## suyash24seven (Jun 22, 2012)

^^ is a ping of 85ms fine for BF3 multiplayer?


----------



## RCuber (Jun 22, 2012)

suyash24seven said:


> ^^ is a ping of 85ms fine for BF3 multiplayer?


thats a awesome ping ... pings upto 225-250 are playable.. anything higher you will face lag..


----------



## suyash24seven (Jun 23, 2012)

^ ok great!  i never get ping above 85ms.
never though i'll say this - BSNL rocks!


----------



## thetechfreak (Jun 23, 2012)

suyash24seven said:


> ^^ is a ping of 85ms fine for BF3 multiplayer?



More than. Just amazing. 300ms is the last at which you will get a "decent" experience


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Jun 27, 2012)

Guys, I recently reinstalled Windows. As y'all know it, I still have BF3 but not "officially" installed. It has all the files and updates intact. But Origin is telling me that it's not installed properly, of course, it should, but I don't want to download 5k MB of update and another 2k MB of CQ. Please help me.


----------



## s18000rpm (Jun 27, 2012)

NVIDIAGeek said:


> Guys, I recently reinstalled Windows. As y'all know it, I still have BF3 but not "officially" installed. It has all the files and updates intact. But Origin is telling me that it's not installed properly, of course, it should, but I don't want to download 5k MB of update and another 2k MB of CQ. Please help me.



Solved: Battlefield 3 Orgin Backup Method - Electronic Arts UK Community


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Jun 28, 2012)

s18000rpm said:


> Solved: Battlefield 3 Orgin Backup Method - Electronic Arts UK Community



Tried. Didn't work.


----------



## sriharsha_madineni (Jun 28, 2012)

^^
Even I re installed my os, after that I installed origin again. Changed the paths to my existing installation and then clicked install on bf3 in my games section. 

It checked all the files, installed punk buster and direct x, everything is working fine for me.


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Jun 29, 2012)

sriharsha_madineni said:


> ^^
> Even I re installed my os, after that I installed origin again. Changed the paths to my existing installation and then clicked install on bf3 in my games section.
> 
> It checked all the files, installed punk buster and direct x, everything is working fine for me.



I did that too, but it's downloading a goddarn 5GB update. Was it released recently or what the hell is it?


----------



## RCuber (Jun 29, 2012)

BTW I think Krishna recently had similar problem. he fixed it when he repaired the installation via Origin..


----------



## DigitalDude (Jul 4, 2012)

:O

[YOUTUBE]B8m66zRTqZ4[/YOUTUBE]


_


----------



## RCuber (Jul 4, 2012)

@Arsenal_Gunners have you done something like this ?  you are suppose to be the best jet pilot in TDF  (kills count)


----------



## s18000rpm (Jul 4, 2012)

bat, report missing - many times it happened yesterday 
but the stats got updated, had got m4a1 service star, didnt get the star or points, but weapons stats show 301 kills. finished in top 3 in those rounds :\


----------



## DigitalDude (Jul 4, 2012)

RCuber said:


> @Arsenal_Gunners have you done something like this ?  you are suppose to be the best jet pilot in TDF  (kills count)


that guy would have just tried these over and over a gazillion times 
a waste of time unless you have some OCD 



s18000rpm said:


> bat, report missing - many times it happened yesterday
> but the stats got updated, had got m4a1 service star, didnt get the star or points, but weapons stats show 301 kills. finished in top 3 in those rounds :\


happens a lot during these 2xp days.


_


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jul 4, 2012)

Yeah,why bother with air swaps when you can just pick another one from your (or enemy's!) base. Takes 5 seconds to fly there even if you are damaged


----------



## iittopper (Jul 4, 2012)

is bf3 premum for @ 2699 ?? If it is then price is certainly high !!


----------



## RCuber (Jul 4, 2012)

iittopper said:


> is bf3 premum for @ 2699 ?? If it is then price is certainly high !!


yes.. its was 1500 previously.. but it got bumped to UDS rates.. lol a expansion pack more expensive than the original game


----------



## Faun (Jul 4, 2012)

what is air swap ?


----------



## RCuber (Jul 4, 2012)

Faun said:


> what is air swap ?



jumping from one jet/heli to another


----------



## Faun (Jul 4, 2012)

RCuber said:


> jumping from one jet/heli to another



I usually end up banging other chopper.


----------



## RCuber (Jul 4, 2012)

Nice Video by MuraliUtd 
[YOUTUBE]cKNjXhwhSfU[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## iittopper (Jul 4, 2012)

RCuber said:


> yes.. its was 1500 previously.. but it got bumped to UDS rates.. lol a expansion pack more expensive than the original game



holy mother of abraham ! It took almost 15 days to arrange for credit card and money and now premium @ 2699 . Should have eaten MCdonald burger earlier instead of saving money


----------



## kapilove77 (Jul 5, 2012)

iittopper said:


> holy mother of abraham ! It took almost 15 days to arrange for credit card and money and now premium @ 2699 . Should have eaten MCdonald burger earlier instead of saving money



i was also ready to buy it but not now.  (LOL Burger)


----------



## RCuber (Jul 5, 2012)

BTW.. there is absolutely no need to buy premium now .. I stopped playing CQ only after 2 days of its release. also the only thing I like in the CQ package was AUG-A3 and M417 sniper riffle.. also I am playing only base maps with my digit friends.. 

Ahem 
[YOUTUBE]ocVyrtcTpHw[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## DigitalDude (Jul 11, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]iT4tynuEmwg[/YOUTUBE]


_


----------



## Faun (Jul 11, 2012)

RCuber said:


> BTW.. there is absolutely no need to buy premium now .. I stopped playing CQ only after 2 days of its release. also the only thing



I still play CQ for fun times. It's much more coordinated when you don't know anyone in your team.


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Jul 11, 2012)

Premium, if you want to have CoD and BF, all in one place. Thank God, I bought it at nick of time. It's a good change of pace if you get bored of other version of BF3 and vice versa. 

But buying it now is worthless.


----------



## iittopper (Jul 11, 2012)

Well lets hope the price switch back to 1499 .


----------



## sriharsha_madineni (Jul 11, 2012)

iittopper said:


> Well lets hope the price switch back to 1499 .



It was Origin's first anniversary offer. Don't think they'll offer a discount soon.


----------



## iittopper (Jul 12, 2012)

sriharsha_madineni said:


> It was Origin's first anniversary offer. Don't think they'll offer a discount soon.



Dont agree with you man ! only indian prices is been raised !
In pakistan premium is available @ 700 rupees


----------



## sriharsha_madineni (Jul 12, 2012)

iittopper said:


> Dont agree with you man ! only indian prices is been raised !
> In pakistan premium is available @ 700 rupees



Pricing is different for different countries in Origin. Even for me it showed 2499 on origin, but when I bought from within Battlelog it was 1499 back then during the offer.


----------



## RCuber (Jul 13, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]Gy1zDBW_UAw[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## DigitalDude (Jul 13, 2012)

^^^ whoa such retired life 


_


----------



## RCuber (Jul 15, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]AaSbMqovXJg[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## RCuber (Jul 18, 2012)

this is how BF4 information got leaked 
[YOUTUBE]Mw7iVr5rWQE&[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## DigitalDude (Jul 18, 2012)

^^^


_


----------



## abhidev (Jul 18, 2012)

guys I am running into an issue with BF3....it turns out that its specific to the laptops....my brother has DV6 laoptop with HD6770 gfx...and BF3 runs in windowed mode...any help???


----------



## RCuber (Jul 18, 2012)

Try alt+enter


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Jul 18, 2012)

Its great to know keyboard shortcuts. You never know when you need'em. 

Anyways, getting pawned real bad again. And the DAO-12 is really kickin ass.


----------



## s18000rpm (Jul 18, 2012)

abhidev said:


> guys I am running into an issue with BF3....it turns out that its specific to the laptops....my brother has DV6 laoptop with HD6770 gfx...and BF3 runs in windowed mode...any help???



click the "apply fullscreen ..." in video settings

nice tool - Realmware BF3 Tools


----------



## abhidev (Jul 19, 2012)

RCuber said:


> Try alt+enter



i tried al+enter, alt+tab...still no luck...


----------



## iittopper (Jul 19, 2012)

abhidev said:


> i tried al+enter, alt+tab...still no luck...



make sure fullscreen option is "on" on setting menu


----------



## abhidev (Jul 19, 2012)

iittopper said:


> make sure fullscreen option is "on" on setting menu



it is already set....I also checked it in the physical profile settings file inside My Documents....and it is set to 1(enable)...it keeps on toggling between fullscreen and windowed mode and in the end sets back to windowed mode...alsi I hv updated the drivers from the HP site....this solved the issue for GR-FS(game screen shifted a bit out of the view area) but not for BF3(window mode issue) 

Any HP DV6 users facing this issue? will post in that thread too


----------



## Faun (Jul 19, 2012)

Any other software preventing it from fullscreen ?


----------



## abhidev (Jul 19, 2012)

Faun said:


> Any other software preventing it from fullscreen ?



read on several forums...teamviewer to be a problem...but i don't hv teamviewer installed


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jul 19, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]nNMuxk-ac8w[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## RCuber (Jul 19, 2012)

^^ Hooah!!


----------



## cooljeba (Jul 20, 2012)

How many hours of battlefield 3 have you guys clocked ?
Mine is around ~450 Hours on PS3


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Jul 20, 2012)

Damn Battlefield 4 decreased my hype for this DLC. 

"Why a Jaguar when you'll have a Ferrari?"


----------



## RCuber (Jul 20, 2012)

NVIDIAGeek said:


> Damn Battlefield 4 decreased my hype for this DLC.
> 
> "Why a Jaguar when you'll have a Ferrari?"



IMO BF4 release is 2014


----------



## thetechfreak (Jul 22, 2012)

Finally resumed my Battlefield 3 Single player Campaign. Completed the mission "Uprising". one HECK of a mission 

and also reached the middle of the next mission. Shooting with Planes is really fun and REALISTIC(although its difficult than COD games but am definitely enjoying it)

Overall this game is >>> COD


----------



## IndianRambo (Jul 23, 2012)

Guys is it safe to buy battlefield 3 premium key from erodov member for 1899/-.


----------



## sriharsha_madineni (Jul 23, 2012)

rajesh.s said:


> Guys is it safe to buy battlefield 3 premium key from erodov member for 1899/-.



Not recommended and illegal as well.


----------



## IndianRambo (Jul 23, 2012)

Thank u harsha.... yesterday i saw his sale thread.... he also PM' ed  facebook link to check, feedback of his sale. anyhow i already purchased a standard edition from flipkart, it will deliver by today.


----------



## RCuber (Jul 23, 2012)

I will be less active on mp from today. Joined new job after almost 3 months break.enjoyed many rounds with s18, gunner and others in that 3 months break


----------



## hellknight (Jul 23, 2012)

Oh my God.. Need to order this expansion pack ASAP.. Close quarters sucked though..


----------



## s18000rpm (Jul 23, 2012)

> Bored with Battlefield?
> 
> Heres a new game mode I discovered was quite fun while trying to complete the F2000 specialist assignment. I'm calling it 'VIP' but call it whatever you want
> *
> ...


Bored with Battlefield? New game mode I thought of : battlefield3


----------



## 101gamzer (Jul 23, 2012)

If a Buy BF3 in here india from flipkart can i use it on other foriegn country (UAE) for playing multiplayer? is the game having any regional restrictation?


----------



## RCuber (Jul 23, 2012)

^^ AFAIK it can be played anywhere once activated/linked to a origin account. but I am not sure if activation is linked to region.


----------



## 101gamzer (Jul 23, 2012)

RCuber said:


> ^^ AFAIK it can be played anywhere once activated/linked to a origin account. but I am not sure if activation is linked to region.



Thank you RCuber


----------



## Faun (Jul 24, 2012)

^^No regional restriction.


----------



## dan4u (Aug 9, 2012)

Hey guys, I just installed bf3 on my lap, its downloading a 5GB patch, any idea what it is??


----------



## s18000rpm (Aug 9, 2012)

^1GB Patch + B2K DLC (4GB)


----------



## dan4u (Aug 10, 2012)

s18000rpm said:


> ^1GB Patch + B2K DLC (4GB)



but I thought B2K DLC was free only for the limited edition, I bought the standard edition from flipkart...


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Aug 10, 2012)

You'll have to download all DLCs regardless of your purchase. Not sure though.


----------



## dan4u (Aug 10, 2012)

origin is such a pain in the A**  , every time I launch the game, a web browser opens and goes to battlelog, I click on play campaign and it says launching, then initializing.....then Nothing....it doesn't launch. a friend of mine didn't  do the 5gb update and he can play the campaign, the update messed everything up


----------



## Faun (Aug 10, 2012)

^^You cannot play without the latest updated version.


----------



## RCuber (Aug 10, 2012)

login to origin and then go offline, start the game. this way you can play Campaign without loading battlelog.. 

also try right clicking on Battlefield and click repair..


----------



## dan4u (Aug 10, 2012)

^^ I installed all the updates(5gb), even origin is the latest version.....but it doesn't launch, it says initializing and that's it . there are lots of people facing this issue, i just googled it, but no one seems to give a perfect solution. 



RCuber said:


> login to origin and then go offline, start the game. this way you can play Campaign without loading battlelog..
> 
> also try right clicking on Battlefield and click repair..


ok will try that...


----------



## s18000rpm (Aug 10, 2012)

dan4u said:


> but I thought B2K DLC was free only for the limited edition, I bought the standard edition from flipkart...


that B2K DLC had some major patches included, so..., but lok at it this way, if you buy B2K now, you dont have to d/l the DLC mpa 
they screwed up the 1st patch only, so dont worry.

if you want to play just the campaign, then *turn off* the wifi on your laptop & launch BF3 shortcut or origin ->start game
& make sure your laptop is in "High Performance" mode


----------



## dan4u (Aug 10, 2012)

RCuber said:


> login to origin and then go offline, start the game. this way you can play Campaign without loading battlelog..
> 
> also try right clicking on Battlefield and click repair..





s18000rpm said:


> that B2K DLC had some major patches included, so..., but lok at it this way, if you buy B2K now, you dont have to d/l the DLC mpa
> they screwed up the 1st patch only, so dont worry.
> 
> if you want to play just the campaign, then *turn off* the wifi on your laptop & launch BF3 shortcut or origin ->start game
> & make sure your laptop is in "High Performance" mode



I went offline and tried launching bf3, a window opened which said "launching" and then it disappeared, and nothin happned....I have no idea whats wrong. 

EDIT: I did a install repair, and now its downloading a 103MB file, I wonder if that helps....


yea, the 103MB file worked, now its launching


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (Aug 12, 2012)

any other way to apply the 5gb patch to bf3? because i have a slow internet connection(edge from BB) so i cannot download it from origin
i was thinking to go to a cyber cafe download the patch files from torrents and dump it to bf3 inst. folder on my PC and then playing MP


----------



## dan4u (Aug 12, 2012)

^ I don't think you can do that, it needs to be downloaded in the system where bf3 is installed, and only through origin....EA sux because of this..


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (Aug 12, 2012)

bull sh!t
why can't they make lightwieght patches
i will be suck with singleplayer for eternity


----------



## IndianRambo (Aug 12, 2012)

if u can get patches from your friends. copy the patch folder into bf3 installed directory then repair installing using origin,then it will download around 150 mb file and it will finish.


----------



## RCuber (Aug 15, 2012)

Battlefield 3 Standard Edition @ Rs.750 on Origin..

Premium still the same.


----------



## iittopper (Aug 16, 2012)

Battlefield 3 Premium Edition Coming September
guess it will price like 2699 in india . 
I am waiting from 1.5 month for premium price to go back to 1599 . If it will not go down , i will rather buy DLC@ 599 except close quater ofcourse .


----------



## sriharsha_madineni (Aug 16, 2012)

iittopper said:


> Battlefield 3 Premium Edition Coming September
> guess it will price like 2699 in india .
> I am waiting from 1.5 month for premium price to go back to 1599 . If it will not go down , i will rather buy DLC@ 599 except close quater ofcourse .



I think I gave the same reply back then, it was origin's anniversary offer. Chances of that pricing is low now.


----------



## thetechfreak (Aug 17, 2012)

Reach the mission "Comrades" today. The enemy AI is too intelligent sometimes. Even if I take cover the come and kill me and let me not even started how much time securing the apartment took in Operation Guilitone took. The foot soldiers from the hill always killed me. There seemed to be a infinite supply of enemy soldiers from the apartment.


----------



## sharang.d (Aug 18, 2012)

Started playing this today.
Getting pwnt badly. Playing this after completing GR:FS and Spec Ops the Line. They had a system of cover -> then shoot.
I can't find any such thing here.. It's like CS :X
Forgot how to plat FPS after TPS 
Any pointers? Much appreciated, thanks!



thetechfreak said:


> I take cover


How to take cover?


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Aug 18, 2012)

Can't stress this enough. Keep an eye on the minimap. All the time.
Keep it at maximum zoom to see the enemies near you.

Edit: You are talking about SP or MP?


----------



## topgear (Aug 18, 2012)

sharang.d said:


> Started playing this today.
> Getting pwnt badly. Playing this after completing GR:FS and Spec Ops the Line. They had a system of cover -> then shoot.
> I can't find any such thing here.. It's like CS :X
> Forgot how to plat FPS after TPS
> ...



there's n cover system like SOTL or GRFS - you need to get behind of strong objects to take cover though taking cover in this game is much easier than BFBC2 - another tip is to lie down on the ground or crouch or stay invisible as much as you can. Play it a little -- you will get used to it.


----------



## thetechfreak (Aug 19, 2012)

Completed the Comrades mission. Story seems to be having less impact on me.
Driving and firing from a fully weaponised Tank is so much fun.


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Aug 19, 2012)

Guys, I need me some help. It's that thing again - I have BF3 installed and I reinstalled OS but now Origin is not recognizing it so what to do now? - I've reinstalled Origin and retraced the installed games path to my BF3 path. Now it's "preparing" forever. *HALP!*


----------



## SIDDHARTH.BEAM (Aug 19, 2012)

I just purchased this game from origin but it's still in the downloading phase. 
Planning to purchase some gaming grade keyboard and mouse including mousepad.
But not decided on which one to buy .


----------



## rider (Aug 21, 2012)

What's better in update 4?


----------



## Faun (Aug 21, 2012)

^^you get to play BF3.


----------



## rider (Aug 21, 2012)

Faun said:


> ^^you get to play BF3.



lol I mean what enhancement and advantages of this update?


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Aug 21, 2012)

rider said:


> lol I mean what enhancement and advantages of this update?



Even if there aren't any, you still need it to play BF3.


----------



## ico (Aug 21, 2012)

NVIDIAGeek said:


> Guys, I need me some help. It's that thing again - I have BF3 installed and I reinstalled OS but now Origin is not recognizing it so what to do now? - I've reinstalled Origin and retraced the installed games path to my BF3 path. Now it's "preparing" forever. *HALP!*


well, that sums up Forigin.


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Aug 21, 2012)

NVIDIAGeek said:


> Guys, I need me some help. It's that thing again - I have BF3 installed and I reinstalled OS but now Origin is not recognizing it so what to do now? - I've reinstalled Origin and retraced the installed games path to my BF3 path. Now it's "preparing" forever. *HALP!*



And, help?


----------



## sunnyhj (Aug 26, 2012)

NVIDIAGeek said:


> And, help?



Same here..Installed windows 8 ,copied the backup folder of bf3 to its original place. Now i need someone to post a pic of the registries or just write it down so that the Damned Origin can pick up the f*$king game..

Look here.. regs will be here "HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Wow6432Node\EA Games

EDIT : Done everything by myself. Had to install a 99mb update.Now playing again


----------



## rider (Aug 26, 2012)

NVIDIAGeek said:


> Even if there aren't any, you still need it to play BF3.



I mean is there any change in graphics or fps?


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Aug 26, 2012)

^Nope. All fixes are for MP.


----------



## rider (Aug 26, 2012)

NVIDIAGeek said:


> ^Nope. All fixes are for MP.



alright cool!


----------



## s18000rpm (Aug 28, 2012)

Bought *Logitech Attack 3* Joystick for jets & heli, coz i couldn't fly with mouse/kb 

Size
*i.imgur.com/pFyYS.jpg
*i.imgur.com/9AtpQ.jpg

19cm height, ~17cmm width.
*i.imgur.com/SIlr8.jpg

did some practice, i think it'll take another week to get full control.
btw, the dedicated throttle is awesome 
using 4 & 5 button for yaw.

bought thru flipkart @ Rs.1125/-


----------



## RCuber (Aug 28, 2012)

which is the throttle button?

EDIT: Congo on the purchase


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Aug 28, 2012)

Also buy air vehicle kit shortcut bundle.


----------



## s18000rpm (Aug 28, 2012)

RCuber said:


> which is the throttle button?
> 
> EDIT: Congo on the purchase


*i.imgur.com/JhjvV.jpg


----------



## Faun (Aug 28, 2012)

lol...KB mouse is perfectly fine.


----------



## topgear (Aug 29, 2012)

^^ yep, but some may have issue with it like I can't play any strategy games


----------



## s18000rpm (Aug 29, 2012)

For me, BF3 is the first game since 2006 where I'm using kb for driving vehicles..., I've been spoiled by game pad. 
Anyways, now I'm able to enjoy flying heli, with bonus being the superb throttle control .


----------



## Faun (Aug 29, 2012)

Arsenal_Gunners said:


> Also buy air vehicle kit shortcut bundle.



 lol


----------



## RCuber (Aug 30, 2012)

s18000rpm said:


> For me, BF3 is the first game since 2006 where I'm using kb for driving vehicles..., I've been spoiled by game pad.
> Anyways, now I'm able to enjoy flying heli, with bonus being the superb throttle control .



from the time I Upgraded my PC without changing my kbd I had issues with the kbd (PS2 to USB Converter is to be blamed) im so much used to the controller that I am not able to play using the kbd mouse 

How many of you run on 1080p full ultra with AA ? 

I cannot run at 1080p . so I have to tone down the settings  

PS: this is in reference with MP.


----------



## iittopper (Sep 1, 2012)

RCuber said:


> from the time I Upgraded my PC without changing my kbd I had issues with the kbd (PS2 to USB Converter is to be blamed) im so much used to the controller that I am not able to play using the kbd mouse
> 
> How many of you run on 1080p full ultra with AA ?
> 
> ...



i play at ultra with 560ti .


PS - Battlefield 3 premium pc is priced at 3299 at flipkart . guess its better than buying game ( rs 1299) + premium(2699) . And the people who will buy premium edition has to download maybe 10gb update !! that freaking huge .


----------



## Faun (Sep 1, 2012)

Got my Gunnar Glasses, woo. Wi Five
Wi-Five Gunnar Optiks | Gunnars.com


----------



## iittopper (Sep 1, 2012)

Faun said:


> Got my Gunnar Glasses, woo. Wi Five
> Wi-Five Gunnar Optiks | Gunnars.com



noob question - what actually is this thing ??


----------



## RCuber (Sep 1, 2012)

Faun said:


> Got my Gunnar Glasses, woo. Wi Five
> Wi-Five Gunnar Optiks | Gunnars.com



got it from Indian store? does it have power?


----------



## Faun (Sep 1, 2012)

iittopper said:


> noob question - what actually is this thing ??


We were having a discussion about it before. It's mainly for preventing eye strain.



RCuber said:


> got it from Indian store? does it have power?


Yeah, Intencity. Went out for shopping and it was an impulsive purchase.
It's without power.

This particular model feels more sturdy and looks good with polished silver frame.


----------



## sumonpathak (Sep 1, 2012)

damages?
also...who the hell was the genius who invented scope for shotguns?


----------



## Saumil996 (Sep 1, 2012)

I Play at Ultra 

BTW 
I seriously want to learn how to fly the jet well can any experienced jet pilot in this forum help me out by giving me some sort of video link, tips
My basic problem is with destroying other jets (i can't seem to destroy them even when i'm on their 6  ).


----------



## topgear (Sep 2, 2012)

^^ there's plenty of youtube vids available  - check out those.


----------



## RCuber (Sep 2, 2012)

The problem is there are already experts in Jets and heli, so if I am going to take a Jet now, chances are that I will be shotdown immediately after takeoff


----------



## Faun (Sep 3, 2012)

RCuber said:


> The problem is there are already experts in Jets and heli, so if I am going to take a Jet now, chances are that I will be shotdown immediately after takeoff



Yeah, more with the Jet. Heli, you can go on free run.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Sep 3, 2012)

I find heli more difficult. You have all the threats a jet has plus tanks and infantry trying to shoot you.


----------



## iittopper (Sep 3, 2012)

Is it possible to play bf3 multiplayer using 3g from mobile??


----------



## dan4u (Sep 3, 2012)

NEW BF3 patch goes live on Sept 4, size 2.2GB for PC


----------



## topgear (Sep 4, 2012)

^^ here's the list of changes :
*battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/news/view/2832654785571482527/


----------



## Faun (Sep 4, 2012)

Oh...I stopped playing this game. Don't get time and interest now.


----------



## RCuber (Sep 4, 2012)

Faun said:


> Oh...I stopped playing this game. Don't get time and interest now.



make time dude.. I always get to play atleast two rounds a day.. saying that, yesterday was one horrible day for me, was getting r@ped by the enemy


----------



## Faun (Sep 4, 2012)

RCuber said:


> make time dude.. I always get to play atleast two rounds a day.. saying that, yesterday was one horrible day for me, was getting r@ped by the enemy



Unstable net connection leaves me with SP games like Walking Dead etc. I'll be back.


----------



## s18000rpm (Sep 4, 2012)

Update out.
Size: 2278MB
*i.imgur.com/Zx6i3.png


----------



## RCuber (Sep 4, 2012)

^^ any changes in Battlelog?


----------



## s18000rpm (Sep 4, 2012)

> Battlelog login is currently disabled, please try again in a while


Battlelog / Sign in
new home page


----------



## RCuber (Sep 4, 2012)

lol trying to access it from office


----------



## dan4u (Sep 4, 2012)

^^ any noticeable differences?? I'm not at home right now to update it, can't wait....I really like game updates, it shows the developer cares


----------



## s18000rpm (Sep 4, 2012)

2.3GB for an update is retarded.
noob EA & noober DICE.
atleast they should have a resumable update system in origin, like Steam. (not the checkpoint type crap they're using)
ETA for me = 45Mins, scheduled power cut at 5pm to 6pm


----------



## dan4u (Sep 4, 2012)

s18000rpm said:


> 2.3GB for an update is retarded.
> noob EA & noober DICE.
> atleast they should have a resumable update system in origin, like Steam. (not the checkpoint type crap they're using)
> ETA for me = 45Mins, scheduled power cut at 5pm to 6pm



no backup?? that sux, steam is way better in updates.....


----------



## RCuber (Sep 4, 2012)

s18000rpm said:


> 2.3GB for an update is retarded.
> noob EA & noober DICE.
> atleast they should have a resumable update system in origin, like Steam. (not the checkpoint type crap they're using)


2.3GB is not a issue, but update method is really pathetic and the worst I have seen. heck I created a rolling updates for mobile apps when windows Mobile 6.1 was the major platform. that time I didnt even know about webservices and stuff!! 



> ETA for me = 45Mins, scheduled power cut at 5pm to 6pm



Enjoy Madi.. wait.. you have a laptop


----------



## dan4u (Sep 4, 2012)

RCuber said:


> Enjoy Madi.. wait.. you have a laptop



power for modem/router.....


----------



## RCuber (Sep 4, 2012)

^^ he uses 3G data card


----------



## dan4u (Sep 4, 2012)

^ I didn't know that, then I don't see what's the problem......


----------



## s18000rpm (Sep 4, 2012)

nope, no 3G, i'm at chennai, using Airtel 25Gb FuP 
no power cut till now 
12min ETA

Battle log up again - Battlelog / Sign in
Msg there - *
 If you are unable to join games after the patch: Right click BF3 in Origin and choose “Repair install” to fix the problem.*

Another Update
*Browser plugin* -  Update available.
Size: 3.69 MB 

*Game Activity*


> Introducing Game Activity
> 
> Now you have more control of what events you share with your friends. Just click the star next to an event to make it persistent in the Battle Feed.


new bat log feature

------------------------------------------

Update:
Loadout reset to default 

==============================
Loadouts for *Mobile Artillery*


> *PROXIMITY DEFENSE*
> 
> Deploys an incendiary smoke that gives damage to players within the proximity.


----------



## iittopper (Sep 4, 2012)

iittopper said:


> Is it possible to play bf3 multiplayer using 3g from mobile??



bump! anyone?? my parents have cut mtnl connection . so i  need a new internet but have to hide from my parents  , so have to go with wireless


----------



## dan4u (Sep 4, 2012)

iittopper said:


> bump! anyone?? my parents have cut mtnl connection . so i  need a new internet but have to hide from my parents  , so have to go with wireless



I don't see why you can't, it has to have good range. also not sure about data consumption..........


----------



## Reloaded (Sep 6, 2012)

massive update with no resume, wtf dice 

*i.imgur.com/2pX6B.jpg

have to keep the pc on tonight


----------



## dan4u (Sep 6, 2012)

^ why did you select "repair install" ?? click on "check for updates"........you can pause/resume your update in that.......


----------



## Reloaded (Sep 6, 2012)

I started origin and this messages poped up, didn't get a chance to choose a option.

will keep it on anyway. dont want to messup the complete installing


----------



## Morpheus (Sep 6, 2012)

Any Indian webhost for renting BF3 server?


----------



## macho84 (Sep 9, 2012)

Nope but you can rent a webcast which offer $20 for 20 user playing and price goes up as no of players increase


----------

